# Uh Oh!!: Tim Adams, Chief Elections Clerk in Hawaii says Obama wasn't born there.



## USArmyRetired (Jun 9, 2010)

This is explosive and coming from the Chief Elections Clerk in Hawaii during the 2008 Presidential Campaign. He says he was in charge of verifying the Candidates and said Obama wasn't even born in Hawaii. This is not good for the President in light of all these troubles he has been having lately.


Listen to him in a interview. It's 7 minutes.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9fdsz1iqEE[/ame]


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 9, 2010)

Tea Party Ted said:


> This is explosive and coming from the Chief Elections Clerk in Hawaii during the 2008 Presidential Campaign. He says he was in charge of verifying the Candidates and said Obama wasn't even born in Hawaii. This is not good for the President in light of all these troubles he has been having lately.
> 
> 
> Listen to him in a interview. It's 7 minutes.
> ...



Nothing screams credibility like having a "Stormfront.org" banner pop up during your radio segment.

"Racism Schmacism" indeed.

At any rate, I find it odd that Mr. Adams', a part time worker during the election, statements would directly conflict with the Director of Health.

From the Transcript:



> Tim Adams, Chief Elections Clerk for the City and County of Honolulu, Hawaii, under *temporary contract*, during the 20008 Presidential Election. *Verified voter eligibility* and had a staff of about 18 people. "When this question came up, I had access to all the usual government databases to verify identity: NCIS, [inaudible] all these other things that we use on average voters. There were two people higher than me in our office who were under the City Clerk of Honolulu, and the question came up about the birth certificate and about President Obama's birthplace."
> 
> "TIM: In our *professional opinion*, Barack Obama was not born in the United States and there is no Hawaii long-form birth certificate."
> 
> ...



You notice Mr. Adams never states that he had access to the "long form copy" of Obama's birth certificate.  Nor was it his job to verify Obama's eligibility for President.  The person whose job it was to do that has stated she saw all the relevant documentation.

Silly birthers about to get punked again.


----------



## logical4u (Jun 9, 2010)

Tea Party Ted said:


> This is explosive and coming from the Chief Elections Clerk in Hawaii during the 2008 Presidential Campaign. He says he was in charge of verifying the Candidates and said Obama wasn't even born in Hawaii. This is not good for the President in light of all these troubles he has been having lately.
> 
> 
> Listen to him in a interview. It's 7 minutes.
> ...



This needs to be IGNORED.  Anything that casts a doubt on the ametuer in the White house needs to be ignored.  Why would you want to post this?  Now all the koolaid drinkers will be attacking you and the radio guy while pretending they did not hear what was said.


----------



## del (Jun 9, 2010)

i'm witholding judgment until this is confirmed by a credible source, like WorldNewsDaily.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jun 9, 2010)

Tea Party Ted said:


> Uh Oh!!: Tim Adams, Chief Elections Clerk in Hawaii says Obama wasn't born there.



Go die in a fire.


----------



## rdean (Jun 9, 2010)

Tea Party Ted said:


> This is explosive and coming from the Chief Elections Clerk in Hawaii during the 2008 Presidential Campaign. He says he was in charge of verifying the Candidates and said Obama wasn't even born in Hawaii. This is not good for the President in light of all these troubles he has been having lately.
> 
> 
> Listen to him in a interview. It's 7 minutes.
> ...



Obama's mother knew that one day, he would be president.  She raised him on "food stamps" because the first step in running the government is getting help from the government.  You see, it was all part of the plan.


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 9, 2010)

Credibility is not one of your strong points, Ted.


----------



## ConHog (Jun 9, 2010)

logical4u said:


> Tea Party Ted said:
> 
> 
> > This is explosive and coming from the Chief Elections Clerk in Hawaii during the 2008 Presidential Campaign. He says he was in charge of verifying the Candidates and said Obama wasn't even born in Hawaii. This is not good for the President in light of all these troubles he has been having lately.
> ...



No shit, with all the serious problems surrounding the clown in chief, why bring up this crap?


----------



## USArmyRetired (Jun 9, 2010)

JimH52 said:


> Credibility is not one of your strong points, Ted.


Listen to the interview....

Tim Adams, contracted temporary Chief Elections Clerk in Honolulu during the November 2008 Presidential Election, states that the records of Hawaii THEN SHOWED that Barack Obama was NOT born in Hawaii AND notes also that there were relevant records of interest stolen in or around the time period after this discovery as well.


----------



## Zona (Jun 9, 2010)

logical4u said:


> Tea Party Ted said:
> 
> 
> > This is explosive and coming from the Chief Elections Clerk in Hawaii during the 2008 Presidential Campaign. He says he was in charge of verifying the Candidates and said Obama wasn't even born in Hawaii. This is not good for the President in light of all these troubles he has been having lately.
> ...



Stormfront.org....lol


----------



## Zona (Jun 9, 2010)

del said:


> i'm witholding judgment until this is confirmed by a credible source, like WorldNewDaily.



How about newsmax or perhaps orly taits facebook page?


----------



## del (Jun 9, 2010)

Tea Party Ted said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Credibility is not one of your strong points, Ted.
> ...



can i borrow your hat whilst i listen?







sweet!


----------



## Zona (Jun 9, 2010)

Tea Party Ted said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Credibility is not one of your strong points, Ted.
> ...



Orley Ted, listen, just stop.  you look like a fool here.


----------



## Modbert (Jun 9, 2010)

The Birthers are back, again.


----------



## logical4u (Jun 9, 2010)

Tea Party Ted said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Credibility is not one of your strong points, Ted.
> ...



IGNORE EVERYTHING THAT WAS SAID IN THAT INTERVIEW!!  If you just ignore it, it will make the potty mouth honorable.  You must believe EVERYTHING the one says.

Jillian, can you prove what he said wasn't true?  It is enough if a person on the left says something, why not use the same standards?  Are you asking for documents?  I thought you people were all against having anything on paper.


----------



## Intense (Jun 9, 2010)

Under no circumstance is anyone to bring up his Student Records. Did he or did he not attend school as a foreign student??? LOL Baaaaa...............  Baaaaaa............ Move on sheeple.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 9, 2010)

Tea Party Ted said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Credibility is not one of your strong points, Ted.
> ...



You listen to the interview.  Adams states it's his opinion.  He never had access to the documents to prove Obama's birth (specifically, the "Birth Certificate").  He was a part time employee.  In other words, a low level clerk/minion.  

The stolen documents were another issue that had nothing to do with Obama's birth.  

Another kooky fucking birther.  Thanks for bringing that Stormfront shit over here.  Way to fly the shithead flag, Ted.


----------



## Modbert (Jun 9, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> Another kooky fucking birther.  Thanks for bringing that Stormfront shit over here.  Way to fly the shithead flag, Ted.



We do certainly seem to have a couple Storm Front members here.


----------



## Intense (Jun 9, 2010)

What this administration will never have is transparency, accountability, and disclosure.


----------



## del (Jun 9, 2010)

frankly, i can't decide whether to move this thread to conspiracies or humor.


i guess i'll leave it here for now.


----------



## Modbert (Jun 9, 2010)

del said:


> frankly, i can't decide whether to move this thread to conspiracies or humor.
> 
> 
> i guess i'll leave it here for now.



Flip a coin. Best two out of three wins.


----------



## syrenn (Jun 9, 2010)

del said:


> can i borrow your hat whilst i listen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not if i get my hands on it first!


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 9, 2010)

logical4u said:


> Jillian, can you prove what he said wasn't true?



You don't understand the concept "burden of proof", do you?  Or the simple fact that a person can't prove a negative?

Logical my ass.


----------



## Yurt (Jun 9, 2010)

of course obama wasn't born in hawaii

he was born in heaven!


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jun 9, 2010)

Ted, this is Barack here.

You found out about me, I wasn't really born in the United States. However, you mistakenly think that I was born in Kenya. HA! Thats a good one. I was actually born in '61......1561. On a planet called your astronomers call PSR B1620-26 b and have nicknamed "Methuselah". I have traveled to your planet to pave the way for my species' eventual takeover of your "Earth". Ever seen the movie "Independence Day"? Yeah. Something like that. However there isn't going to be a Will Smith that is going to insert a DOS based virus into our central command structure. That's just movie shit. This is real life. You and your fellow humans are going to be processed like Soylent Green. Hmmmmm Yummy. Ted milkshakes! But anyway, I digress...

What I want you to do is to keep telling people I was born in Kenya, tell everyone I am a socialist, tell everyone that I am a racist. This will serve as a great subterfuge and serve me well for my "re-election" campaign as you marginalize any opposition to me. This gives my interstellar buddies time to get here in order to start up the food processors on you bitches. I'm expecting them to arrive sometime in 2013 (The Mayans were off by a year, but still not bad for some primitive mofos). They would have arrived when I did, but they took a wrong turn by Alpha Centauri. 

So anyway Teddy, keep it up!  Your incessant whining and asshattery just assures me a win and more time to prep for my buddies (I wonder if they thought to bring the dip?)


----------



## Rinata (Jun 9, 2010)

Tea Party Ted said:


> This is explosive and coming from the Chief Elections Clerk in Hawaii during the 2008 Presidential Campaign. He says he was in charge of verifying the Candidates and said Obama wasn't even born in Hawaii. This is not good for the President in light of all these troubles he has been having lately.
> 
> 
> Listen to him in a interview. It's 7 minutes.
> ...



This is explosive??? Your friggin' brain is explosive.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 9, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Tea Party Ted said:
> 
> 
> > This is explosive and coming from the Chief Elections Clerk in Hawaii during the 2008 Presidential Campaign. He says he was in charge of verifying the Candidates and said Obama wasn't even born in Hawaii. This is not good for the President in light of all these troubles he has been having lately.
> ...



Brain?

He doesn't have a brain.  He has two neurons held together by a spirochete.


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 9, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> Ted, this is Barack here.
> 
> You found out about me, I wasn't really born in the United States. However, you mistakenly think that I was born in Kenya. HA! Thats a good one. I was actually born in '61......1561. On a planet called your astronomers call PSR B1620-26 b and have nicknamed "Methuselah". I have traveled to your planet to pave the way for my species' eventual takeover of your "Earth". Ever seen the movie "Independence Day"? Yeah. Something like that. However there isn't going to be a Will Smith that is going to insert a DOS based virus into our central command structure. That's just movie shit. This is real life. You and your fellow humans are going to be processed like Soylent Green. Hmmmmm Yummy. Ted milkshakes! But anyway, I digress...
> 
> ...



Might have worked better if you had a dozen or so, "er... umm... er... just wait a minutes" in there.

You realize he has to wait for the teleprompter, don't you?  

Immie


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 9, 2010)

Modbert said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > Another kooky fucking birther.  Thanks for bringing that Stormfront shit over here.  Way to fly the shithead flag, Ted.
> ...



They are usually more sneaky about their affiliations.

Hey, if someone wants to belong to a neo nazi movement and be a goose-stepping bastard, that's their prerogative. 

Just don't expect me to lend any credence to it.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jun 9, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Ted, this is Barack here.
> ...



Thats because English isn't his...er...my native tongue. Kerlaxizyan is.


----------



## del (Jun 9, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



i thought you had an accent...


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jun 9, 2010)

del said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



Most people think I'm from Kyrgyzstan.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 9, 2010)

People, it doesn't matter. Even if you prove it, what? He's still President. You don't have the votes to kick him out of office and Vice President Biden would take control. It wouldn't derail this agenda at all.

You guys are so short sighted, focusing on irrelevancies instead of the big picture.


----------



## del (Jun 9, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



up until now, i thought you were an uzbeki

live and learn


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jun 9, 2010)

del said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



Well, I did vacation in Tashkent once back in the seventeenth century.


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 9, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> People, it doesn't matter. Even if you prove it, what? He's still President. You don't have the votes to kick him out of office and Vice President Biden would take control. It wouldn't derail this agenda at all.
> 
> You guys are so short sighted, focusing on irrelevancies instead of the big picture.



There always has to be some one out there that tries to spoil some fun!!

Avatar! Quit trying to ruin the party with reality... please!

Immie


----------



## del (Jun 9, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



"i went to a restaurant one time that offered breakfast anytime, so i ordered french toast during the renaissance."

props to steven wright


----------



## Sinatra (Jun 9, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> People, it doesn't matter. Even if you prove it, what? He's still President. You don't have the votes to kick him out of office and Vice President Biden would take control. It wouldn't derail this agenda at all.
> 
> You guys are so short sighted, focusing on irrelevancies instead of the big picture.



Not true - but not a fan of the birther stuff at any rate.

Still wonder about all the secrecy behind Obama's college records though...


----------



## Zona (Jun 9, 2010)

Yurt said:


> of course obama wasn't born in hawaii
> 
> he was born in heaven!



Finally, you post something that makes sense.


----------



## Zona (Jun 9, 2010)

Stormfront.org.  LOL

Someone actually has an association with those uh em er people and they are proud of it.


lol


----------



## Claudette (Jun 10, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > People, it doesn't matter. Even if you prove it, what? He's still President. You don't have the votes to kick him out of office and Vice President Biden would take control. It wouldn't derail this agenda at all.
> ...



LMAO

Jeeze. I sure wish folks would give this birther BS a funeral and lower it about 6 feet down.

Hell. We could even have a little party for it. Ice Cream and cake. LOL


----------



## sitarro (Jun 10, 2010)

Claudette said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



It would be very easy to get rid of all the birthers......... all the Dickbreath-In-Chief would need to do is show the actual birth certificate to the world( he showed the obviously fake Certificate of Live Birth, why not the real Birth Certificate?)why fabricate a document..... poorly........ I wonder why he doesn't do that? Seems it would be a great way for him to kick someone's ass or at least say something else inappropriate for a President. Aren't all of you people a little curious?


----------



## Zona (Jun 10, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> People, it doesn't matter. Even if you prove it, what? He's still President. You don't have the votes to kick him out of office and Vice President Biden would take control. It wouldn't derail this agenda at all.
> 
> You guys are so short sighted, focusing on irrelevancies instead of the big picture.



Here is a left wing secret.  We love it when the birthers come from under their rocks.  It really hurts the ENTIRE right wing agenda really.  

Birthers, keep it up.  You are doing the lords work!


----------



## Zona (Jun 10, 2010)

sitarro said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



Do you have any idea how they do it in Hawaii?  Yo dont have a clue do you.

Birthers, keep it up.  You are making your party look like idiots!  

Dickbreath indeed.


----------



## sitarro (Jun 10, 2010)

Zona said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



Is english a second language for you zonie? Yea dickbreath, you should be intimately familiar to the smell of that, dumb fuck. Of course you are no doubt more familiar with the smell of Obama's ass since you keep your nose so firmly planted up his.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 10, 2010)

del said:


> i'm witholding judgment until this is confirmed by a credible source, like WorldNewDaily.



Or NewsMax...don't forget them.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 10, 2010)

Claudette said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



What, and attract Fred Phelps?   No thank you.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 10, 2010)

sitarro said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > sitarro said:
> ...



Well, you certainly work to convince us, don't you?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jun 10, 2010)

The Department of Health holds birth records of the states in each state in America. The head of that Hawaiian department validated the original birth certificate. NO ONE can get their original certificate on file. You get a certified copy of live birth.
I deal with this weekly in my work. I am no Obama fan,did not vote for him and would not vote for him but he holds a valid birth certificate from Hawaii and they have certified it as valid. What more is there than that?
Additionally, there is a birth announcement a few days later in the Hawaiian paper. Are you folks claiming that was a setup a few days after his birth? Come on, are you people that stupid? Apparently so.
Some people are just so gullible and naive they will believe anything. Dumb as a wall of bricks.


----------



## Intense (Jun 10, 2010)

Gadawg73 said:


> The Department of Health holds birth records of the states in each state in America. The head of that Hawaiian department validated the original birth certificate. NO ONE can get their original certificate on file. You get a certified copy of live birth.
> I deal with this weekly in my work. I am no Obama fan,did not vote for him and would not vote for him but he holds a valid birth certificate from Hawaii and they have certified it as valid. What more is there than that?
> Additionally, there is a birth announcement a few days later in the Hawaiian paper. Are you folks claiming that was a setup a few days after his birth? Come on, are you people that stupid? Apparently so.
> Some people are just so gullible and naive they will believe anything. Dumb as a wall of bricks.



It's a red herring. See what he claimed on his college applications after you unseal them.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jun 10, 2010)

Intense said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > The Department of Health holds birth records of the states in each state in America. The head of that Hawaiian department validated the original birth certificate. NO ONE can get their original certificate on file. You get a certified copy of live birth.
> ...



Are you claiming that Obama stated he was born in  Kenya on his college application?
If that was the case that story would be worth 10 million dollars minimum and would have been in the media years ago. 
There is no evidence of any of that. Rank hearsay. If there was any evidence it would be sold for 10+++ million.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 10, 2010)

I know at the major university here that this issue  is taught as a case study in the government classes.  The conclusion is that illegitimate organizations such as the birthers are dedicated to the overthrow of constitutional, electoral processes, and try to pervert the system in order to promote anti-American agendas for the purpose of power.


----------



## Intense (Jun 10, 2010)

Gadawg73 said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



I'm asking whether he applied as an American or a Foreign National. Many with dual citizenship scam the system and apply as foreign nationals. Why are those records sealed?


----------



## traveler52 (Jun 10, 2010)

Tea Party Ted said:


> This is explosive and coming from the Chief Elections Clerk in Hawaii during the 2008 Presidential Campaign. He says he was in charge of verifying the Candidates and said Obama wasn't even born in Hawaii. This is not good for the President in light of all these troubles he has been having lately.
> 
> 
> Listen to him in a interview. It's 7 minutes.
> ...



One:  The Repuglican Governor of Hawaii has seen and verified Mr. Obama's Certificate of Live Birth.

Two:  The Repuglican Secretary of State for Hawaii has seen and verified Mr. Obama's Certificate of Live Birth.

Three:  Get a Fucking Life.


----------



## Intense (Jun 10, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> I know at the major university here that this issue  is taught as a case study in the government classes.  The conclusion is that illegitimate organizations such as the birthers are dedicated to the overthrow of constitutional, electoral processes, and try to pervert the system in order to promote anti-American agendas for the purpose of power.



Who told you that, Saul Alinsky?


----------



## RDD_1210 (Jun 10, 2010)

Let's say that by some miraculous chance he was born in Kenya or wherever it is that the crazies are claiming he was born......I would have still voted for that "Kenyan" over having Palin one step away from being POTUS.


----------



## Intense (Jun 10, 2010)

RDD_1210 said:


> Let's say that by some miraculous chance he was born in Kenya or wherever it is that the crazies are claiming he was born......I would have still voted for that "Kenyan" over having Palin one step away from being POTUS.



You are forgiven. You can be healed too. There is hope.


----------



## USArmyRetired (Jun 10, 2010)

traveler52 said:


> Tea Party Ted said:
> 
> 
> > This is explosive and coming from the Chief Elections Clerk in Hawaii during the 2008 Presidential Campaign. He says he was in charge of verifying the Candidates and said Obama wasn't even born in Hawaii. This is not good for the President in light of all these troubles he has been having lately.
> ...


Link to these accusations?


----------



## RDD_1210 (Jun 10, 2010)

Tea Party Ted said:


> traveler52 said:
> 
> 
> > Tea Party Ted said:
> ...



Do you know what the word accusation means?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 10, 2010)

Intense said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > I know at the major university here that this issue  is taught as a case study in the government classes.  The conclusion is that illegitimate organizations such as the birthers are dedicated to the overthrow of constitutional, electoral processes, and try to pervert the system in order to promote anti-American agendas for the purpose of power.
> ...



The department head, who is a Reaganite to the bone.

Intense, those who are birthers are wrong, flatly and completely and forever.


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 10, 2010)

RDD_1210 said:


> Let's say that by some miraculous chance he was born in Kenya or wherever it is that the crazies are claiming he was born......I would have still voted for that "Kenyan" over having Palin one step away from being POTUS.



So let me get this straight.  If it were true that Obama was born in Kenya and was knowingly attempting to break the laws of this country for some unknown reason, you still would have voted for him?

Do you realize that there is a valid reason that the Constitution puts the requirement that one must be born in the states to be eligible for the Presidency?  It has something to do with *LOYALTY* to one's country of origin.  You would risk that loyalty on someone you already know is breaking the law for some unknown reason?  Would you also have voted for him knowing he was born in say Iran?

Immie


----------



## Defiant1 (Jun 10, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


 

You're right.  The birther thing is getting boring anyway.  Can we get back to how he likes to suck cock and take it up the ass when he's high on cocaine?


----------



## Intense (Jun 10, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



The only thing here I see as Un American is progressive statist censorship, which is obsessed with killing the messenger.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Jun 10, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > Let's say that by some miraculous chance he was born in Kenya or wherever it is that the crazies are claiming he was born......I would have still voted for that "Kenyan" over having Palin one step away from being POTUS.
> ...



You realize I was being dramatic, right? To the same extreme that birthers are going.

And don't give me a speech about loyalty on a board where over half the members call our own president a communist and an enemy.  That's some loyalty for you.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 10, 2010)

Those that believe he wasn't born in Hawaii are just as nutty as those that believed Bush wasn't a legit President, in 2000 and 2004. Just a waste of time.


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 10, 2010)

RDD_1210 said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



No, I did not realize you were being dramatic or even sarcastic.  It doesn't always come through on a post.

Well, our President does have socialistic tendencies, but I would then have to ask, what compassionate human being doesn't have some tendencies of varying degrees to want to help the poor and needy.  Even though I consider myself to be conservative. I believe that many of our Social Programs need to be updated so as to actually help the needy as in a hand up not a hand out.  I would say that means that I too have socialistic tendencies.  The question would be to what degree do we have those tendencies.   

I have never called him the enemy at least not in the sense that you mean.  I suppose I might have called him the enemy as I would call any politician (Republican or Democrat) "the enemy" because I believe that the scumbags we have in elected positions in Washington are "the enemy".   They are the enemy of our freedoms.

Immie


----------



## Care4all (Jun 10, 2010)

Tea Party Ted said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Credibility is not one of your strong points, Ted.
> ...



do you have a credible link as proof and credible reporting that documents were stolen?


----------



## Intense (Jun 10, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Tea Party Ted said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Bush did it!!!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 10, 2010)

sitarro said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > sitarro said:
> ...



In other words, you have nothing relevant to offer.  You are irrelevant.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 10, 2010)

Intense said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



What I see are unbalanced, crazy-talk messengers and defenders (like you) who are obsessed with losing to Obama.  Son, get over it, this is a done deal, and your goose is cooked.


----------



## del (Jun 10, 2010)

sitarro said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > sitarro said:
> ...



i remember when george bush went on tv to show his birth certificate

oh, wait, i don't. i wonder why no one insisted on it?


----------



## Coyote (Jun 10, 2010)

Modbert said:


> The Birthers are back, again.



Born again birthers.....kind of like the undead.  You can't quite get rid of them.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jun 10, 2010)

del said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


 
If there had been any doubt at the time I'm sure Dan Rather would have fabricated something.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 10, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> I know at the major university here that this issue  is taught as a case study in the government classes.  The conclusion is that illegitimate organizations such as the birthers are dedicated to the overthrow of constitutional, electoral processes, and try to pervert the system in order to promote anti-American agendas for the purpose of power.



And there it is.

The fucking truth.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 10, 2010)

Tea Party Ted said:


> Link to these accusations?





> Fukino (Dr. Chiyome Fukino, DOH Director) said she and the registrar of vital statistics, Alvin Onaka, have *personally verified that the health department holds Obama's original birth certificate.*
> 
> "Therefore, I as Director of Health for the State of Hawaii, along with the Registrar of Vital Statistics who has statutory authority to oversee and maintain these type of vital records, h*ave personally seen and verified that the Hawaii State Department of Health has Sen. Obamas original birth certificate on record in accordance with state policies and procedures," Fukino said.*
> 
> Fukino said that no state official, including Gov. Linda Lingle, ever instructed that Obama's certificate be handled differently from any other.


Obama's Birth Certificate Verified By State - Politics News Story - KITV Honolulu

Game, set, fucking match.

Director of Health >>>>>>>> Part-time putz employee whose job description has nothing to do with verifying Obama's place of birth.

If Obama were a registered voter in the State of Hawaii, then this might make some sort of sense, and even then it's a massive stretch since it comflicts with Dr. Fukino's official statement.

However, this jackass was a low-level clown whose sole job was to verify voter registration.  I doubt he even had access to the paper records.  

Of course, since you are a birther, I predict your next move will be to claim that Dr. Fukino is in on the conspiracy.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Jun 10, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> Tea Party Ted said:
> 
> 
> > Link to these accusations?
> ...



C'mon now, everyone knows that KITV-ABC is a liberal news channel that can't be trusted.


----------



## beowolfe (Jun 10, 2010)

I'll bet none of you even asked yourselves, why now?  Why not when he had the job and could have disqualified him from the hawaii ballot?  Naw.........that would make too much sense for you to do that.

Actually, IF (and that's a stretch) he's telling the truth, you should really be pissed off at him for not doing his job.


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 10, 2010)

beowolfe said:


> I'll bet none of you even asked yourselves, why now?  Why not when he had the job and could have disqualified him from the hawaii ballot?  Naw.........that would make too much sense for you to do that.
> 
> Actually, IF (and that's a stretch) he's telling the truth, you should really be pissed off at him for not doing his job.



You are right, I didn't ask.  I filed the entire article in the trash bin where it belonged the minute I saw where it was going.  I would have had to have given it some credibility to have gone as far as to have asked such a question.

Immie


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 10, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...


yup and its better for the rest of us when they ANNOUNCE it openly


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 10, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...


well, the up side to that is he wouldnt be bothering and soldiers families when they are having funerals for the lost


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 10, 2010)

traveler52 said:


> Tea Party Ted said:
> 
> 
> > This is explosive and coming from the Chief Elections Clerk in Hawaii during the 2008 Presidential Campaign. He says he was in charge of verifying the Candidates and said Obama wasn't even born in Hawaii. This is not good for the President in light of all these troubles he has been having lately.
> ...


unless she lied(doubtful)


> Two:  The Repuglican Secretary of State for Hawaii has seen and verified Mr. Obama's Certificate of Live Birth.


 unless he ALSO lied(again, doubtful)


> Three:  Get a Fucking Life.


i agree


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 10, 2010)

Intense said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Tea Party  Ted said:
> ...




of course, Bush did EVERYTHING

but he had one of the worst run administrations in history
  but damned if they didn't get all this covert stuff done right


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 10, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> Tea Party Ted said:
> 
> 
> > Link to these accusations?
> ...


this, of course, will be ignored


----------



## USArmyRetired (Jun 10, 2010)

Ok Folks. More is coming out of this story. The Election Official has been confirmed as legit and his credentials are verified. He was a senior official who had access to government databanks in checking out people. Listen to the interview this morning from a Denver Radio station. It starts at the 2:20 mark. Listen good. In the interview Tim Adams has notified his people in the elections office in Hawaii the other day that he was coming forward with the info that there was no BC and now they are in panic mode batting down the hatches. He says that many were republicans in the Hawaii office and that they were all scared that their jobs would be in jeopardy if they went public back in 08. 

Media Player


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 10, 2010)

Tea Party Ted and Hawaii Hank are enjoyable here as merely chuckles and grins, but thinking folks not second fall for the illegitimacy of this approach by Tea Party birthers.  The video the other night of Orly Taitz's eyes rolling around in her head as she stuttered her nonsense burlesque's tremendously legitmate debate in politics.


----------



## xotoxi (Jun 10, 2010)

del said:


> i'm witholding judgment until this is confirmed by a credible source, like WorldNewDaily.



Either that, or World*NET*Daily.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 10, 2010)

Tea Party Ted said:


> Ok Folks. More is coming out of this story. The Election Official has been confirmed as legit and his credentials are verified. He was a senior official who had access to government databanks in checking out people. Listen to the interview this morning from a Denver Radio station. It starts at the 2:20 mark. Listen good. In the interview Tim Adams has notified his people in the elections office in Hawaii the other day that he was coming forward with the info that there was no BC and now they are in panic mode batting down the hatches. He says that many were republicans in the Hawaii office and that they were all scared that their jobs would be in jeopardy if they went public back in 08.



Hey, dick-less.  I see you ignored my post:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2396920-post75.html

Shocker.  Your mind is already made up.

Also, he wasn't a senior official.  He was a part time clerk that was responsible for verifying the identity of Hawaii voters.  Tim Adams never had access to the birth certificate.    

So you can either believe a low-level putz who had no oversight over the eligibility issue or the director of health for the State of Hawaii and another higher ranking state official whose job it was to verify this manner.    

BTW, why would "Republicans" be worried they would lose their jobs if they were in possession of information that would have caused Obama to lose the election (at best) and possibly be disqualified?  Seems to me, you would want to go public with that ASAP.

BTW, Linda Lingle, the governor or Hawaii is a Republican.  I'd say (considering that she spoke at the RNC convention), that she was a McCain supporter.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5LzIdYv1zY]YouTube - Hawaii Gov. Linda Lingle speaks to the RNC[/ame]

BTW; note the wiggle room here:
*edit to add*


> However, when WND asked Takahashi if the elections office could check on birth records, he said, *"We don't have access to that kind of records. [There's] no access to birth records."*
> 
> Adams responded, "They may say, 'We don't have access to that.' The regular workers don't, the ones processing ballots; but the people in administration do. I was the one overseeing the work of the people doing the balloting." (So Adams admits he didn't have access to any birth certificates or records, let alone Obamas')
> 
> Adams stressed, "In my *professional opinion*, [Obama] definitely was not born in Hawaii. I can say without a shadow of a doubt that he was not born in Hawaii because there is no legal record of him being born there. If someone called and asked about it, I could not tell them that person was born in the state."



Here's Lingles take on it:



> Last month, as WND reported, Hawaii's Republican Gov. Linda Lingle reignited Obama's origin on a New York radio show.
> 
> "It's been an odd situation," Lingle said. "This issue kept coming up so much in the campaign, and again I think it's one of those issues that is simply a distraction from the more critical issues that are facing the country.
> 
> *"So I had my health director, who is a physician by background, go personally view the birth certificate in the birth records of the Department of Health, and we issued a news release at that time saying that the president was, in fact, born at Kapi'olani Hospital in Honolulu, Hawaii. And that's just a fact *and yet people continue to call up and e-mail and want to make it an issue and I think it's again a horrible distraction for the country by those people who continue this."



http://www.wnd.com/index.php?fa=PAGE.view&pageId=165041

So again:  

Director of Health and Medical Doctor >>>>>>>>>>>>> Part time clerk


----------



## xotoxi (Jun 10, 2010)

Tea Party Ted said:


> This is explosive and coming from the Chief Elections Clerk in Hawaii during the 2008 Presidential Campaign. He says he was in charge of verifying the Candidates and said Obama wasn't even born in Hawaii. This is not good for the President in light of all these troubles he has been having lately.
> 
> 
> Listen to him in a interview. It's 7 minutes.
> ...



Great video, Tea Parmy RetarTed!!!

I didn't watch it, but I'm sure it was well done.


----------



## kwc57 (Jun 10, 2010)

tea party ted said:


> ok folks. More is coming out of this story. The election official has been confirmed as legit and his credentials are verified. He was a senior official who had access to government databanks in checking out people. Listen to the interview this morning from a denver radio station. It starts at the 2:20 mark. Listen good. In the interview tim adams has notified his people in the elections office in hawaii the other day that he was coming forward with the info that there was no bc and now they are in panic mode batting down the hatches. He says that many were republicans in the hawaii office and that they were all scared that their jobs would be in jeopardy if they went public back in 08.
> 
> media player



View attachment 10559


----------



## USArmyRetired (Jun 10, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> Tea Party Ted said:
> 
> 
> > Ok Folks. More is coming out of this story. The Election Official has been confirmed as legit and his credentials are verified. He was a senior official who had access to government databanks in checking out people. Listen to the interview this morning from a Denver Radio station. It starts at the 2:20 mark. Listen good. In the interview Tim Adams has notified his people in the elections office in Hawaii the other day that he was coming forward with the info that there was no BC and now they are in panic mode batting down the hatches. He says that many were republicans in the Hawaii office and that they were all scared that their jobs would be in jeopardy if they went public back in 08.
> ...


The governor violated Hawaii Law when making that statement. No hospital has ever verified Obama was born there in any official capacity. Sorry but you are wrong my fellow american patriot.


----------



## Zona (Jun 10, 2010)

sitarro said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > sitarro said:
> ...



Notice how you didnt answer the question.  You have no idea how they deal with birth certificates in Hawaii do you?  Its ok to say you dont really know.

I LOVE BIRTHERS!


----------



## Zona (Jun 10, 2010)

Gadawg73 said:


> The Department of Health holds birth records of the states in each state in America. The head of that Hawaiian department validated the original birth certificate. NO ONE can get their original certificate on file. You get a certified copy of live birth.
> I deal with this weekly in my work. I am no Obama fan,did not vote for him and would not vote for him but he holds a valid birth certificate from Hawaii and they have certified it as valid. What more is there than that?
> Additionally, there is a birth announcement a few days later in the Hawaiian paper. Are you folks claiming that was a setup a few days after his birth? Come on, are you people that stupid? Apparently so.
> Some people are just so gullible and naive they will believe anything. Dumb as a wall of bricks.



This ladies and gentlemen is an example of a real republican.  Not a hack.  sitarro, you cant even comprehend this can you?


----------



## Zona (Jun 10, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> Tea Party Ted said:
> 
> 
> > Link to these accusations?
> ...



What I don't get is how birthers explain how the news paper announced his birth.  How did they know to fake his birth in the paper?  

SERIOUSLY BIRTHERS, EXPLAIN HOW THEY ANNOUNCED HIS BIRTH IN THE PAPER A COUPLE DAYS AFTER HE WAS "SUPPOSEDLY" BORN?  Was it a conspiracy even back then?  How did they know he would grow up to be president.  Damn that "exotic" Hawaii.  Obviously not American.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 10, 2010)

RDD_1210 said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > Tea Party Ted said:
> ...



And that liberal Linda Lingle.....


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 10, 2010)

Tea Party Ted said:


> The governor violated Hawaii Law when making that statement. No hospital has ever verified Obama was born there in any official capacity. Sorry but you are wrong my fellow american patriot.



What law did she violate specifically?

What about the DOH director who verified the document?  

Someone here is not in command of the truth, and I am going with that person being the clerk who had no access to this document.  

Furthermore, I would venture to guess that searching for Obama's birth certificate was not in the scope of his job.  Was Obama a Hawaii voter?  Was he casting an absentee ballot?  

No.  Futhermore, why would the hospitals have the birth certificate?  I was under the impression that those were stored by the state.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 10, 2010)

Tea Party Ted said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > Tea Party Ted said:
> ...


stop impersonating a tea party member, you are too stupid for the tea party
go back to stormfront where you came


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 10, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> stop impersonating a tea party member, you are too stupid for the tea party
> go back to stormfront where you came



I love the all too familiar WND chant:

"All this can be put to rest of Obama will just reveal his birth certificate!"

Which translates to this:

"We have lost every single court motion on this matter and have basically exhausted all efforts to get our way, so we are gong to keep muddying the water with these random assholes and insist that Obama is the problem here!"

Frankly, I hope Obama never even addresses this issue.  It's gone beyond all reason and ration.

Now it's more about the principle of the thing.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 10, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > stop impersonating a tea party member, you are too stupid for the tea party
> ...


well, think back to when Bush was being asked for his papers
he produced everything he could produce, the nay sayers were still not happy
i say Obama learned from that and isnt going to bother
since it is unlikely that anything he could do would satify them, other than giving in and resigning
then they would find something else to be bitching about


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 10, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> well, think back to when Bush was being asked for his papers
> he produced everything he could produce, the nay sayers were still not happy
> i say Obama learned from that and isnt going to bother
> since it is unlikely that anything he could do would satify them, other than giving in and resigning
> then they would find something else to be bitching about



I agree with you.  This isn't about the facts.  It's just about clouding the waters.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 10, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > well, think back to when Bush was being asked for his papers
> ...


please fix your quotes


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 10, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Done.  Sorry and thanks.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jun 10, 2010)

sitarro said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > sitarro said:
> ...



Politics has nothing to do with the fact that each state keeps the property, the original birth certificate, for safe keeping. The original is not to be released.
A certified copy is all Obama or anyone can get.
You can make a political argument all you want but some facts, anything, something other than hot air is needed. To date you have provided nothing.
And I am a Republican moderate.
The problem is that this BS is what got Obama elected in the first place. Rush Limbaugh needs no facts and provides none as he does not have to. He is accountable to no one.
An informed American requires evidence. There is no evidence to support Obama is not an American citizen. Never has been and you keep proving there never will be.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 10, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...


thanks, i wouldnt want anyone to think i said anything that moron said


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 10, 2010)

This type of behavior from the strange reactionary-agenda driven lunatic far right guarantees that Congress will remain Dem this fall.  Even if the Dems lose 25 of the 30 most in play seats in the House, the Dems maintain a comfortable majority.

I wonder if secret far leftist money is underwriting the Tea Party, the birthers, the warmers, and all the psycho talk from the whacky right.


----------



## paperview (Jun 11, 2010)

This Skinhead Tim Adams is a real corker of a guy:

"The Council of Conservative Citizens is a group of updated know-nothing  types, who believes the United States is a Christian country, a white country, a European-American country, and the rest of it. At its 2010 National Conference held in Nashville, CofCC member, anti-Semite, racist, homophobe James Edwards live-broadcast his white supremacist, neo-nazi, hate-talk radio show, Political Cesspool, which is carried by Stormfront Media. 

Adams describes himself as a Clinton primary supporter, who later  voted for McCain in the 2008 general election. While a student at the  University of Hawaii, he says he was working a temp position and came to  know from his superiors at the local Honolulu elections office that  Barack Obama was not born in that city or county or anywhere in the  State of Hawaii. 

  In early 2009, Timothy Lee Adams self-published a print-on-demand  book,The River And Other Stories, which was apparently an update of a 2007 book, &#8220;Stories I&#8217;ve Finished Before I&#8217;m Dead.&#8221; 

  The books are categorized &#8220;motivational&#8221; and, assuming from that, if  the stories are about his own life, he was as miserable and hateful a  child as he appears to be as an adult.* He hated everybody and everybody  hated him. His schoolmates cut off a German Shepherd&#8217;s head and put it  in his locker. He tried to kill his own brother. The Army later  diagnosed him as mentally ill and his fellow soldiers wouldn&#8217;t be in the  same room with him. (Ya think?)*

More: Oh, For Goodness Sake  Blog Archive  Birthers&#8217; New Bright Shining Object Dims

Just when you thought the Birthers had reached their crescendo.


----------



## paperview (Jun 11, 2010)

More:

For a short time he had a blog about Hawaii  under the name of Brian Johnson, where he also obsessed over crime and  race. His skinhead photo can be seen online with his writings as  Timothy Lee Adams and as Brian Johnson, which is also the name on his  MySpace profile, and as Brian Johnson he refers to his books, which are  the same books published by Timothy Lee Adams.






 If I am reading Adamss MySpace  page right, he may not have been in Hawaiiwhich he refers to  repeatedly as ghetto paradisefor the full month of May, according to  an August 18, 2008 post:Well, its almost the end of August and I havent written  since I returned from my trip down under in May. My bad, spank me with a  wet noodle. Sorry, I have a life, such as it is.  Ive been employed  by the City of Honolulu, managing an office for the upcoming national  and state elections, but Im on leave til August 21st and I dont think  Ill be going back.​So he worked two full months, maybe three, and then went on leave  before leaving the job altogether. Why didnt he work through the  November elections?
 I scrolled through his MySpace blog and I saw no reference to Hillary  Clinton. 
 I saw no reference to Obama, except for one, not even on Election  Day.Tomorrow we have two big events going on here in Ghetto  P. At 1600hours, a group from Westboro Baptist Church will be protesting  over at Punchbowl Cemetary just before the funeral for Barack Obamas  tutu (grandma). I plan to be there, while I dont agree with these folks  on some issues, its definitely a blessing to have a group of  Christians who accurately and blatantly put the real Gospel of Jesus  Christ out in the public view. Im sure all the watered-down,  milquetoasts religios will come out to disparage them. Its okay, none  of them are Christian, nor saved anyway. Hell is full of them.​He planned to picket Obamas grandmothers funeral and is not ashamed  to say so on MySpace. Nice. I am sure Jesus would be pleased.


 So, in the course of working a few months, this older college  student/temporary worker somehow achieved the title of Honolulu Chief  Elections Clerk, according to him. World  Net Daily originally called Adams a college professor, later  changing it to instructor...

Tim Adams


----------



## Care4all (Jun 11, 2010)

paperview said:


> More:
> 
> For a short time he had a blog about Hawaii  under the name of Brian Johnson, where he also obsessed over crime and  race. His skinhead photo can be seen online with his writings as  Timothy Lee Adams and as Brian Johnson, which is also the name on his  MySpace profile, and as Brian Johnson he refers to his books, which are  the same books published by Timothy Lee Adams.
> 
> ...



Well, Well,Well....

the Birthers DUPED AGAIN!

'us army retired' part deaux is getting a little tiring....


----------



## sitarro (Jun 11, 2010)

del said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



His history is well known, he wasn't raised outside the country with a "father" from Kenya and a Kenyan grandmother who claims she was there during his birth. His Father wasn't an admitted Communist and neither were his grandparents unlike Barry. His mother wasn't an anarchist that slept with all and any garbage she picked up in a fucking bar. Maybe that's why nobody asked to see a birth certificate. Oh and he was born in the United States to two American parents........ another semi important point. 

Why did Barry feel a need to place an obviously faked Certificate Of Live Birth on his campaign web site. I have a photographic copy of my birth certificate and I was born 7 years before that dimwitted clown in Air Force One, why won't he show his? Who was the doctor that delivered him? What was the hospital's name? Why would a 1961 certificate of live birth have African for his father's race? Why did the same certificate state his mother's race as caucasian, why wouldn't they be consistent and say she was a member of the North American race?


----------



## sitarro (Jun 11, 2010)

Zona said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > Tea Party Ted said:
> ...



Wow, that would have been tough in 1961....... his anarchist mother's communist parents lived in Hawaii, if she got in touch with them and told them to call the papers, why would the paper doubt what they were told? That's all you have, really? Why did Barry put his obviously fake certificate of live birth on his campaign web site? Think of it as a science question, aren't you curious why he would hide behind a certificate that I could have produced in 5 minutes with my computer and a printer? Why weren't they at east smart enough to get an actual typewriter to produce the fake document?  You really have to have you nose buried deep up that Osama ass.


----------



## Care4all (Jun 11, 2010)

sitarro said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > sitarro said:
> ...



outside of 3 years in indonesia, he was not raised outside of the united states, I lived in Italy for 3 years and my mother is an italian, does that make me not a citizen?  ABSOLUTELY NOT.

In addition to this, you are not telling the truth about obama's grandmother...I listened to the radio tape the birthers have of her SUPPOSEDLY saying obama was born in Kenya....SHE NEVER SAID THAT....she spent the entire interview telling the radio jock he was wrong and mistaken and obama was born in Hawaii....

Go listen to it....


----------



## kwc57 (Jun 11, 2010)

sitarro said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



Let's do this.  You pick a newspaper of your choice.  Call them today and tell them that your grandchild (pick any name you want) was born at (pick a hospital in your locale) and ask them to print an announcement.  Then come back here and tell up the newspaper, name and hospital so we can watch it online to see if they report what you called in.  Go ahead.  We'll wait.  I'm serious.  But your money where your mouth is.


----------



## Intense (Jun 11, 2010)

Screw the birth records. What does the State Department have on him and what about those student records. Did he ever have dual citizenship??? Did he falsify Student Loan Applications???


----------



## kwc57 (Jun 11, 2010)

Intense said:


> Screw the birth records. What does the State Department have on him and what about those student records. Did he ever have dual citizenship??? Did he falsify Student Loan Applications???



And if he did, WHAT?


----------



## RDD_1210 (Jun 11, 2010)

Don't you think if there was ANY chance he was not born in the country that his opponents(republicans) would have dug that up by now?? Are they in on the conspiracy too? Or are you people that are still holding on tight to this ridiculous theory just smarter and more informed then all of the politicians in the republican party?


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 11, 2010)

Care4all said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



I don't know, maybe it does mean you are not a citizen.  Do you have a legal Birth Certificate showing that you were born in the states?  

Are you willing to provide your Birth Certificate to those that need to know when you apply for a job or governmental services?

Immie

PS I am not implying President Obama was not born in the states or that he did not provide the proof of citizenship required at the time that he was put on the ballot.  I would like to believe that he did so and I continue to assume that he did until there is some actual evidence that he did not.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 11, 2010)

paperview said:


> More:
> 
> 
> 
> > Tomorrow we have two big events going on here in Ghetto  P. At 1600hours, a group from Westboro Baptist Church will be protesting  over at Punchbowl Cemetary just before the funeral for Barack Obama&#8217;s  tutu (grandma). I plan to be there, while I don&#8217;t agree with these folks  on some issues, it&#8217;s definitely a blessing to have a group of  Christians who accurately and blatantly put the real Gospel of Jesus  Christ out in the public view. I&#8217;m sure all the watered-down,  milquetoasts religios will come out to disparage them. It&#8217;s okay, none  of them are Christian, nor saved anyway. Hell is full of them.​


So he protested with the WBC crowd and thinks their message is right on?

Just when you think the birthers can't get any more idiotic.


----------



## Intense (Jun 11, 2010)

kwc57 said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Screw the birth records. What does the State Department have on him and what about those student records. Did he ever have dual citizenship??? Did he falsify Student Loan Applications???
> ...



You tell me what happens to you when you get caught committing fraud on Student Loan and Grant applications???? Sounds like a crime to me. Federal loans and grants, federal laws being violated.


----------



## Intense (Jun 11, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > sitarro said:
> ...



I have both the original black form and the newer State certification form. Hey Sparky, the Feds will check you out in more ways you can imagine should you seek employment there. Who you kidding???


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 11, 2010)

Whenever the left wingnuts post some outrageous information on somebody, it doesn't take long to do a cursory search and find that the only sources reporting it are leftwing blogs, all making copycat posts.  Maybe Huffington Post or some such as that picks it up, but you can't find it anywhere in the Mainstream Media.  So it's a pretty safe bet the information is bogus.

So when this first surfaced, I did my usual cursory search and, except for Worldnet Daily, could find only copycat posts on rightwing blogs.  Nothing, nada, zilch in the Mainstream Media and nothing from conservative talk radio.

So it's a pretty safe bet the information is bogus.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jun 11, 2010)

No one is taking my alien/soylent green theory seriously?

WAKE UP SHEEPLE!!


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 11, 2010)

This is a joke.

I would like someone other then a radio jock to bring forth some evidence.

I'm tired of all of this anonymous bullcrap.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 11, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> No one is taking my alien/soylent green theory seriously?
> 
> WAKE UP SHEEPLE!!



The government has never denied that they are turning people into soylent green......


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 12, 2010)

Uh oh.  Looks like Timmie is back-peddling a bit.  Seems he didn't know he was going on a stormfront-approved radio show.  

It also appears that, and I know this is shocking, WND might have played fast and loose with his words in their article.

An e-mail from Tim to the blogger at this website:

The Right Side of Life  TRSoL Exclusive: HI Elections Clerk: &#8220;I believe Obama is eligible to hold office&#8221; (Update 3)



> Thank you for the Email. Actually I believe God has a sense of humor, because I thought these notions were pretty well common and not very important. I was actually just in Nashville, observing a conservative political conference, Im not a member of any kind of group, and too liberal for these guys, when James Edwards, the host of the Political Cesspool, heard about me from someone and asked if I would simply state what I had observed and been told while working in Hawaii. I believe Pres. Obama was born a United States citizen, and is eligible to hold office, I find the idea that because he was probably born outside of the U.S., he must be some kind of alien to be basically racist. I do think we should close this issue and pass legislation requiring office seekers to prove identity before running for elected office.



This is my basic question:



> However, in neither of these, nor in his interview with WorldNetDaily, does Adams say what he saw or failed to see, and what he based his opinion on. If he actually claimed to have queried any of those federal databases about Obama, he would be admitting to a federal crime (Title 18, United States Code, Sections 1030(a)(2)(B) and 1030(c)(2)(A)) and could face up to a year in prison and a $10,000 fine.



From:

Adams says more | Obama Conspiracy Theories

Stoopid birthers.  FAIL.  Again.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 12, 2010)

And that is the end of another TeaParty Ted psycho-talk hour.


----------



## sitarro (Jun 12, 2010)

Gadawg73 said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



I have a copy of my birth certificate. It gives my time of birth, the hospital name and the doctor who delivered me. Are you saying the President of the United States can't get the same thing? Why would he believe that a recently manufactured Certificate Of Live Birth would be good enough to display on his campaign web site? Why is it good enough for you? Why would the word of some government official be good enough for you? Was President Bush's word that Iraq had WMDs good enough for you? What a fucking joke.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 12, 2010)

sitarro said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > sitarro said:
> ...



Sitarro's crazy talk above is a joke.  Let's move on to important issues.


----------



## sitarro (Jun 12, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Jake, what are you people afraid of? Why doesn't that arrogant prick that lives in Air Force One show us all what dumb asses we are? Did you believe President Bush when he claimed that there were WMDs in Iraq?


----------



## paperview (Jun 12, 2010)

> ...Why doesn't that arrogant prick that lives in Air Force One show us all  what dumb asses we are? ...



He's already done that.  Without lifting a finger.

You guys did it all yourselves. He's a genius.


----------



## sitarro (Jun 12, 2010)

paperview said:


> > ...Why doesn't that arrogant prick that lives in Air Force One show us all  what dumb asses we are? ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The best you dip shits can do? Where is your intellectual curiosity, are you afraid that your boy just might not be who you want him to be? Why did Obama put an obviously computer generated certificate of live birth on his web site? WHy is that good enough for you?


----------



## maineman (Jun 12, 2010)

sitarro said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > > ...Why doesn't that arrogant prick that lives in Air Force One show us all  what dumb asses we are? ...
> ...



birth certificates generated by a computer in the Hawaii state government are just as legitimate as anything else.  I myself used a computer generated birth certificate when I applied for my passport.  The federal government accepted it without hesitation.

I have a great deal of intellectual curiosity... I just find nothing curious about Obama's birth in Hawaii and I find nothing intellectual about the specious attempts to disprove it.


----------



## Care4all (Jun 12, 2010)

my Alabama computer generated birth certificate was used to get my passport from the federal government in april 2010.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 12, 2010)

Care4all said:


> my Alabama computer generated birth certificate was used to get my passport from the federal government in april 2010.



Mr. F's initial passport application was rejected because his computer generated birth certificate did not have an un-computer generated official seal verifying it as the real deal.  We had to order the 'real deal' from the country clerk where he was born before he could get his passport.  And he is older than Obama.


----------



## Gremlin-USA (Jun 12, 2010)

rdean said:


> Obama's mother knew that one day, he would be president.  She raised him on "food stamps" because the first step in running the government is getting help from the government.  You see, it was all part of the plan.




Rdean, are you beginning to see the light? 

By the Government for the Government 

.


----------



## Care4all (Jun 12, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > my Alabama computer generated birth certificate was used to get my passport from the federal government in april 2010.
> ...



I had to order "the real deal" from Alabama, and they sent me a computer generated COLB with a notary seal, JUST LIKE OBAMA'S from Hawaii...which has the notarized raised seal.

I am upset, because I paid $15 bucks for it plus expedited shipping costs and I thought they were sending me my birth certificate, which had the time of day I was born.  My mother can't remember so I thought my birth certificate would have it...but they sent me a "short form" birth certificate and that information is not on there. 

Obama's certificate of live birth for Hawaii is no different than alabama's certificate of live birth sent to me.

that's my point....

Many states DO NOT ISSUE a copy of the original birth certificate anymore, even when you request a duplicate of your birth certificate...if you question this form of legal birth certificate issued,COLB, then you would have to question the birth certificates of more than half of the american citizens born here....


----------



## Angelhair (Jun 12, 2010)

_Let's say O was not born in the USA - what then?????_


----------



## Care4all (Jun 12, 2010)

Angelhair said:


> _Let's say O was not born in the USA - what then?????_



if he was issued a birth certificate by Hawaii at his birth which he was according to all records and news paper documentation, no matter where he was born, then he is a Natural Born Citizen....

so, NOTHING would happen imho.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 12, 2010)

Sitarro, your arrogance is what irks me.  You lost an election that you should have lost based on the track record of the idiots you supported.  You can't stand you lost power, and, to be quite frank, you won't get it back until you put those kinds of idiocies behind you.  You are in the minority, and you will stay there as long as you keep acting like this.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 12, 2010)

Angelhair said:


> _Let's say O was not born in the USA - what then?????_



Why should we debate something that did not occur?


----------



## Care4all (Jun 12, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Angelhair said:
> 
> 
> > _Let's say O was not born in the USA - what then?????_
> ...



let me explain....

since obama's mother and father both lived in the united states, if she really was on vacation in another country, and tried to come home to deliver her child, but the US Embassy stopped her from making the trip home due to her being too close to her delivery date, WHICH IS THE FIRST story the Birthers came out with, and she applied for citizenship for her son, and hawaii accepted the circumstances as out of her control, and decided to approve him for citizenship at birth, then he would be considered a citizen at birth, both for the state and for the federal government.

I do not believe this happened, because the Health Bureau of vital statistics had him registered just 4 days after his birth as a citizen....which is the normal time for children born in Hawaii to be registered for their citizen birth.

The method I spoke of above, is a lengthy process of paperwork and approvals that takes months...and his legal registration of his birth would NOT BE August 8, a few days after his birth....but months after his birth.


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 12, 2010)

sitarro said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > sitarro said:
> ...



Here's an idea... why don't we just find someone else who was born in Hawaii (and will admit it  ) and ask them if their COLB or Birth Certificate is different.  Some one born around 1961 would be a perfect candidate.  The more we find the better.

Immie


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 12, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Why?  This is not an issue.


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 12, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > sitarro said:
> ...



Not to you, but to some they just can't get it through their heads that the state keeps the original and ONLY issues certified copies.

The state would not give away the original.  

They only produce certified copies and certified copies are considered legal documents.

I personally do not consider the internet version floating around the net to be a legal document, but I am not the one that needed to be convinced of the issue of his birth.  I believe he provided evidence before the election and that should have been the end of the issue.  

Those who refuse to accept that fact, should find someone born in Hawaii and ask them about the details that they need proof on.  

If you can't accept a certified copy of a birth certificate from the state of issue, then what will you accept?

Immie


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 12, 2010)

Thank you, Immie, for that explanation.  Yes, that provides an excellent solution for the silly ones here.


----------



## sitarro (Jun 12, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Sitarro, your arrogance is what irks me.  You lost an election that you should have lost based on the track record of the idiots you supported.  You can't stand you lost power, and, to be quite frank, you won't get it back until you put those kinds of idiocies behind you.  You are in the minority, and you will stay there as long as you keep acting like this.



I didn't lose an election Jake, The United States lost an election, when people like you put this America hating, empty suit into the White House. You are the naive person that allowed this punk and his backers to buy their way into one the most powerful position in the world. Now we have a bunch of radical leftist thugs from Shitago, a billionaire Hungarian America hater (Schwartz György...a.k.a. .... George Soros) and the dumbest minds of Hollywood, running our country........and running it poorly.  America lost Jake, the fact that you are too blind to see that explains why you would be so easily bought by these clowns in the first place. The team mentality partisanship is destroying our country, my only hope is I am old enough to die before their plan is successful.


----------



## sitarro (Jun 12, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



I don't have the original Immie, my copy of my Birth Certificate is a copy, a print of the original. That garbage that was posted on Barry's website was hand produced in the era of computers, not 1961, the language and look are completely different than what would have come from that time. Why do we not get to see an actual print of the original document, the one that states all of the facts and is either hand written or typed on a typewriter. The one that would have stated his father's race as negro, negroid or black...... not African, that is a modern term and idea, certainly not what would have been considered a race back in 61.... not when his mother was classified as caucasian. 

I couldn't really give a shit where this asshole was born(the rules are meaningless anymore), it's common knowledge where he got his hatred of the Capitalist system, it was all around him growing up. His father.....communist. His Mother...... self described anarchist, her parents, the ones that raised the kid..... self proclaimed communist. His mentors have all been radical leftist except for the false one he constantly brings up and attempts to hide behind, Lincoln????? How contrived is that? 

This jerks mission is to make himself more powerful and rich and then take down our system, it's obvious to anyone that don't have the racial(I'm better than you because I voted for a black guy)blinders on. This guy, being the easily guided puppet that he is, is the perfect storm to help destroy our way of life and bring on the new world order that leftist thugs have wanted through out my lifetime.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 12, 2010)

Real America threw Sitarro's folks out, and Americans won big time.

Americans will never let the gang who lost power to every have it again.


----------



## Cal (Jun 12, 2010)

Hawaii Confirms Obama's Birthplace, Again - CBS News


> (AP)  State officials in Hawaii on Monday said they have once again checked and confirmed that President Barack Obama was born in Hawaii and is a natural-born American citizen, and therefore meets a key constitutional requirement for being president.
> 
> They hoped to stem a recent surge in the number of inquiries about Obama's birthplace.
> 
> "I ... have seen the original vital records maintained on file by the Hawaii State Department of Health verifying Barack Hussein Obama was born in Hawaii and is a natural-born American citizen," Health Director Dr. Chiyome Fukino said in a brief statement. "I have nothing further to add to this statement or my original statement issued in October 2008 over eight months ago."



I bet he was paid to say that!


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 12, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Real America threw Sitarro's folks out, and Americans won big time.
> 
> Americans will never let the gang who lost power to every have it again.


amazing that you dont see that you are the other side of the same stupid coin


----------



## sitarro (Jun 12, 2010)

YoungLefty said:


> Hawaii Confirms Obama's Birthplace, Again - CBS News
> 
> 
> > (AP)  State officials in Hawaii on Monday said they have once again checked and confirmed that President Barack Obama was born in Hawaii and is a natural-born American citizen, and therefore meets a key constitutional requirement for being president.
> ...



Or his family was threatened by union thugs.


----------



## sitarro (Jun 12, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Real America threw Sitarro's folks out, and Americans won big time.
> 
> Americans will never let the gang who lost power to every have it again.



Oh, like Hungarian George Soros that provided most of the cash to buy the election? Or the American Communist party that were very much in favor of Obama. Felons, illegal aliens, dead people, union thugs, female impersonators, members of NAMBLA, etc., etc.. Chavez and Castro were very excited to see Obama elected as were most of the barbarians in the Middle East, great crowd you guys have there.


----------



## Cal (Jun 12, 2010)

sitarro said:


> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> > Hawaii Confirms Obama's Birthplace, Again - CBS News
> ...



..You're an idiot. If O was to give you his certificate of live birth and let you look over it..You'd still claim it was fake. Get your head out of Orly Taitz' ass!


----------



## sitarro (Jun 12, 2010)

YoungLefty said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> > YoungLefty said:
> ...



I know you are young Lefty and it's hard for you to understand what this country might have been like in 1961 but the fact is, there is no way that what was shown on Obama's web site pretending to be a copy of his certificate of live birth was produced back then. Computers were decades away and birth certificates were either typed out on a typewriter or hand written. His father's race would have never been classified as African back then, it would have been negro or negroid. That is just what it was like back then, why isn't a copy of his real birth certificate shown? Why are his college records sealed? Why don't you care?


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 13, 2010)

sitarro said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



A hand written one?

I have not seen that one.  The only one that I have seen is the green one floating around the internet.

Other people (not you) keep saying they want to see the original.  States don't give out originals.  They keep the originals and they give out certified copies.  It is foolish to even ask for an original.

Re-reading what you wrote "a hand produced" copy, maybe it is the same one that I have seen.  Maybe you mean they (the Obama camp) produced that "version".  Maybe they did or maybe they didn't.  Maybe when all this controversy began (or maybe it was needed for him to actually get on the ballot) he didn't have the needed documentation so he contacted the State of Hawaii and that was what they sent him.  A certified copy is not an actual copy (as in stick the original in a copy machine, push the "copy" button and then stamp "certified copy" on the copy that comes out of the machine) but it is a form filled out by the state with the pertinent information, generally embossed with the state seal on legal paper and "signed" by the county recorder or whoever is assigned the duty by the state or county.  Therefore; it would not be a document from 1961, but rather a modern looking document authorized by the State of Hawaii.

As for the language, I've heard that argument and quite frankly, I don't give it a whole heck of a lot of weight.  If it were faked, they would have known enough to have used whatever term was used back then.  I have not heard of many people today that refer to themselves as "African".  African-American yes, but not African, but that has been due to the PC climate we live in.

And as for the "I'm better than you because I voted for him" blinders you mentioned, I didn't vote for him, so I do not have those blinders on.  I'm sure I'm better than you in some things and not as good as you in others.  

As I have said before, I believe that he had to show proof when he registered to be put on the ballot.  I highly doubt that the people responsible for verifying eligibility would have waited for the controversy to have come up before they decided to confirm his eligibility.

Didn't the left say pretty much the same thing about Bush's "Mission"?  I remember Care4all saying things like he was the Anti-christ and others claiming that he would declare martial law before the 2008 elections and try to become President for life.  

Taking down our system of government?  It seems to me that more power has been sought by Presidents for a long, long time.  Bush tried it with things like the Patriot Act, why would you expect Obama to be any different?  That happens to be why we have three branches of our federal government.  I pray that the checks and balances that were designed into our system still work although my confidence in our system is declining.

Bottom line: as far as I am concerned is that he is the President now whether I like it or not.  These continued efforts are in my book useless and worse yet, a down right disaster if they succeeded in removing him from office, because as much as I disagree with him and his policies, Biden is a frigging moron!

Immie


----------



## Care4all (Jun 13, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



the only time I ever speculated on Bush being the antichrist when he was president, was in PRIVATE messages with you....and on this board AFTER he left office, I admitted to those who think Obama is the antichrist, that I once thought that President Bush could be...only to find out and laugh at myself, later.....I gave this as warning to those on this route with obama....


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 13, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > sitarro said:
> ...



If they were in PM's please forgive me.  I did not mean to divulge things you thought were private.  

To me, that is just a part of the wonderful person you are... odd, but wonderful!

Immie


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 13, 2010)

rdean said:


> Tea Party Ted said:
> 
> 
> > This is explosive and coming from the Chief Elections Clerk in Hawaii during the 2008 Presidential Campaign. He says he was in charge of verifying the Candidates and said Obama wasn't even born in Hawaii. This is not good for the President in light of all these troubles he has been having lately.
> ...



obama's mother raised obama on food stamps? Really? Where did you come up with this garbage? Do they give food stamps in Indonesia? obama was raised by his grand parents who had money. So did the government assist a wealth couplke to raise their grandson?


----------



## Mini 14 (Jun 13, 2010)

If Obama is shown now to not be a US citizen, and therefore could not serve as President, the new President would be:

Nancy Pelosi.  (Biden could be deemed "elected" on an invalid ballot).


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 13, 2010)

Mini 14 said:


> If Obama is shown now to not be a US citizen, and therefore could not serve as President, the new President would be:
> 
> Nancy Pelosi.  (Biden could be deemed "elected" on an invalid ballot).



And that would be even worse than Biden!  

Are you asking me to pray that the so-called "Birthers" fail?  Because if what you say were true, you would definitely receive those prayers!

By the way, I don't know for sure, but I don't think you are correct.  I think it would still fall to Biden and he would appoint a VP.  I can't swear to that, but I think it would still fall to Biden.

Immie


----------



## Intense (Jun 13, 2010)

It would go to Biden.


----------



## Care4all (Jun 13, 2010)

Mini 14 said:


> If Obama is shown now to not be a US citizen, and therefore could not serve as President, the new President would be:
> 
> Nancy Pelosi.  (Biden could be deemed "elected" on an invalid ballot).



Obama is a citizen....
'
the question birthers raised initially was whether he was a "natural born citizen"....at least initially this was their question...of course since then they are trying to throw whatever mud they can against the wall to see if it sticks....


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jun 13, 2010)

sitarro said:


> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> > sitarro said:
> ...



Wrong again you are. Why is it I have to do your home work over and over and over and over and over?
Obama's father WAS AN AFRICAN CITIZEN at that time. Race is listed as African if you are from there as indicated in the birth certificate and that is the way it was done at that time in Hawaii and many other states such as NY, Fla, California that have many births of mixed parents where one is a foreigner. I have worked many cases where that is the case from the 40s.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 13, 2010)

Gadawg73 said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> > YoungLefty said:
> ...



Lets say a white person from African fathered a child in America what would his race be? Would it still show African as a race? That is if we are talking about the year 1961


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jun 13, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > sitarro said:
> ...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 13, 2010)

Gadawg73 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jun 13, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


----------



## Cal (Jun 13, 2010)

"You cannot give reputation to the same post twice" :]


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 13, 2010)

Gadawg73 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > The best evidence is the doctor that delivered Obama. Dr. Rodney T.West
> ...



Here is a little bit about Dr. West that I found just from your info:

More testimony: Obama was born in K&#8230; | Obama Conspiracy Theories



> When Barack Hussein Obama places his hand on the Bible today to take the oath of office as 44th president of the United States, Barbara Nelson of Kenmore will undoubtedly think back to the day he was born. It was Aug. 4, 1961, at Kapi&#8217;olani Medical Center for Women & Children in Honolulu.
> 
> &#8220;I may be the only person left who specifically remembers his birth. His parents are gone, his grandmother is gone, the obstetrician who delivered him is gone,&#8221; said Nelson, referring to *Dr. Rodney T. West, who died in February at the age of 98*. Here&#8217;s the story: Nelson was having dinner at the Outrigger Canoe Club on Waikiki Beach with Dr. West, the father of her college friend, Jo-Anne. Making conversation, Nelson turned to Dr. West and said: &#8220;&#8216;So, tell me something interesting that happened this week,&#8217;&#8221; she recalls.
> 
> ...



Definitely not proof of anything, but it lends some credibility to the information.  Edit: Reading that a little more, I would have to say that all of that is hearsay and not reliable evidence in regards to anything.  It only provides some basis for the fact that this information may be true.

Immie


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 13, 2010)

Gadawg73 said:


> Obama's father WAS AN AFRICAN CITIZEN at that time.


actually, at that time he was a British citizen(or subject) as Kenya was still under its control
but, that doesnt change the fact that Obama was born in HI as the state has certified by issuing the CoLB


----------



## sitarro (Jun 13, 2010)

Gadawg73 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...


----------



## Care4all (Jun 13, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



it was not in private message on this board immie, if it were it would have given me good reason to ban your bootie from the site for a few days/weeks! 

i believe it was ym, many years ago.

apology accepted!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 13, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


*
Hummmm...*
Nelson turned to Dr. West and said: So, tell me something interesting that happened this week, she recalls.

His response: Well, today, Stanley had a baby. Now thats something to write home about.
*Now why would a teenage girl giving birth at the time be noteworthy and intresting? I'm sure that he   had help deliever many more baby's before that.*


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 13, 2010)

Because there was a relationship of some there would be the logical reason.

Which is far more reasonable than any of the birther nonsense aborted on to this thread.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 13, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



The state would not give away the original. 

According to Hawaii they disgarded the original 9 years ago.

State of Hawaii claims it discarded Obama's birth certificate 8 YEARS AGO! WHAT? Lou Dobbs, CNN, July 23, 2009
State of Hawaii claims it discarded Obama&#039;s birth certificate 8 YEARS AGO! WHAT? Lou Dobbs, CNN, July 23, 2009 | Ron Paul 2012 | Campaign for Liberty at the Daily Paul


----------



## USArmyRetired (Jun 13, 2010)

Why haven't any of the Hospitals claimed he was born there? If you were a Hospital wouldn't you want it to be known that it was the place that Obama was born in or have a plaque up on the sign or wall saying " Birthplace of Barack Obama"?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 13, 2010)

Tea Party Ted continues his losing ways.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 13, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Because there was a relationship of some there would be the logical reason.
> 
> Which is far more reasonable than any of the birther nonsense aborted on to this thread.



Really he had a speical realtionship with a teenage girl?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 13, 2010)

You have nothing to offer, and you can't rebut the logical.  Take a hike, son.


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 13, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > sitarro said:
> ...



The Daily Paul?

Do you have anything reliable to back that up?  Maybe something from Lou Dobbs himself?

This is news to me.  Suffice it to say, I'm skeptical.

Immie


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 13, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



*This get's really wierd I have two reports From the L.A.Times*
The website TVNewser reported today that Klein sent an e-mail to staffers of &#8220;Lou Dobbs Tonight&#8221; just as the program went to air, informing them that CNN researchers had determined that Hawaiian officials discarded all paper documents in 2001. A long-form birth certificate with details about the doctor who delivered Obama no longer exists, they reported. The shorter Certificate of Live Birth noting Obama&#8217;s birth on Aug. 4, 1961, that has been made public is the official record.
CNN President Jon Klein declares Obama birther story 'dead' | Show Tracker | Los Angeles Times

Then we have a report that states Hawaii did not discarde the documents

Hawaii officials confirm Obama&#8217;s original birth certificate still exists
http://the.honoluluadvertiser.com/article/2009/Jul/28/ln/hawaii907280345.html
Now how did the story get to CNN and LA Times about the document being disgraded if in fact it hadn't happen?


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 13, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> *This get's really wierd I have two reports From the L.A.Times*
> The website TVNewser reported today that Klein sent an e-mail to staffers of &#8220;Lou Dobbs Tonight&#8221; just as the program went to air, informing them that CNN researchers had determined that Hawaiian officials discarded all paper documents in 2001. A long-form birth certificate with details about the doctor who delivered Obama no longer exists, they reported. The shorter Certificate of Live Birth noting Obama&#8217;s birth on Aug. 4, 1961, that has been made public is the official record.
> CNN President Jon Klein declares Obama birther story 'dead' | Show Tracker | Los Angeles Times
> 
> ...



Because CNN made a mistake?  I guess, when it suits your purpose, CNN can never make a flaw.

Also, the statement from Dr. Fukino that you linked was her second attempt to quash this nonsense.



> "I, Dr. Chiyome Fukino, director of the Hawai'i State Department of Health, have seen the original vital records maintained on file by the Hawai'i State Department of Health verifying Barack Hussein Obama was born in Hawai'i and is a natural-born American citizen," Fukino said in a statement. "I have nothing further to add to this statement or my original statement issued in October 2008, over eight months ago."



So, this all boils down to whether you want to trust a part-time minion whose job was *not* to confirm Obama's birthplace or the Director of Health whose job it was.  

I would further state that I trust Dr. Fukino's statements more than any other source.  She, and she alone, is the authority on this manner.  Though, to be transparent, another employee varied that the document (the originals) existed and also went on the record saying as much.

This is why you birthers always fail.


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 13, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Hehehehehehe,

I don't know... I'm the skeptic remember?

I don't trust politicians or the Media.

But, if you ask me, I would guess that someone at CNN and the Times was reading a blog and didn't check the facts.  They probably read one of the "birthers" comments here on USMB and ran with it only to have it shot down by the Honolulu Adviser.

That reminds me.  About a month ago I made a comment on here about the President preparing to have a sex change operation so that he could claim the titles of "First African-American President", "First Female President" and "First African-American Female President" all in one fell swoop.  I wonder if that has taken off yet?  

I wonder if I should copyright that?

Immie


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 13, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



yeah right.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 13, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > *This get's really wierd I have two reports From the L.A.Times*
> ...



*I have a question for you how many times has hawaii ever voted Republican? Hawaii afterall is a liberal democratic run state. Even though this pass election they did for the first time ever elect a Republican Governor. I would not be surprised to find out that the women you put all your trust in is also a Democrat. Is she so flawless that it would never be beyound her grasp to lie? Obama lies eveytime he opens his mouth. Why is she so different?*


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 13, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> *I have a question for you how many times has hawaii ever voted Republican? Hawaii afterall is a liberal democratic run state. Even though this pass election they did for the first time ever elect a Republican Governor. I would not be surprised to find out that the women you put all your trust in is also a Democrat. Is she so flawless that it would never be beyound her grasp to lie? Obama lies eveytime he opens his mouth. Why is she so different?*



I have a question for you:  why mangle the facts?  Lingle was RE-elected in 2006.  She was first elected governor on 2002.  All of the state appointees, to include (I assume) Dr. Fukino, were Lingle (a republican) picks.  

I am not surprised that, when faced with the facts, you have to resort to a conspiracy theory.  For that to work, Dr. Fukino and another person both have to be in on it.  

Here is Dr. Fukino's bio.  Not surprisingly, she was appointed soon after Lingle won election.

Hawai&lsquo;i State Department of Health


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jun 13, 2010)

....Soylent Green people...I'm tellin' ya.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 13, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > *I have a question for you how many times has hawaii ever voted Republican? Hawaii afterall is a liberal democratic run state. Even though this pass election they did for the first time ever elect a Republican Governor. I would not be surprised to find out that the women you put all your trust in is also a Democrat. Is she so flawless that it would never be beyound her grasp to lie? Obama lies eveytime he opens his mouth. Why is she so different?*
> ...



Who's mangling the facts? I just asked a question. Is it that hard to even consider that  the good doctor might have lied? Who has verified what she has said as truth? Does it matter who appointed her? All I ask is that you look at how Hawaii has always leaned politically. It would not be a strech to say that the good doctor is a liberal democrat. just my 2 cents


----------



## Modbert (Jun 13, 2010)

Go birthers go! Make this a important issue for the Republicans in every election. Let your existence be known far and wide to everybody!


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 13, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...


um, maybe because "Stanley" is usually a MALE name?
ever think maybe he was making a play on THAT????


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 13, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



Possible


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 13, 2010)

Modbert said:


> Go birthers go! Make this a important issue for the Republicans in every election. Let your existence be known far and wide to everybody!



It isn't only Republicans asking the same question there are a few democrats in the mix.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 13, 2010)

Very, very few Republicans and even fewer Dems.  The birthers, all 23 of them, are generally members of the Loony Party.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 13, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Very, very few Republicans and even fewer Dems.  The birthers, all 23 of them, are generally members of the Loony Party.



Well I am glad we got that out of the way now that we know there are 23 members could you identify those members?


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 13, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Very, very few Republicans and even fewer Dems.  The birthers, all 23 of them, are generally members of the Loony Party.
> ...



I think 19 of them post here.  

And don't tell anyone, but Jake is their leader.  

Immie


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 13, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Conspiracy  within a Conspiracy


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 13, 2010)

This is obviously a government infiltration of the loony birther movement.  The loonies don't know that Orly has gone snitch on them and lures them into the government nets!  Bwa maw maw maw!!


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jun 13, 2010)

sitarro said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jun 13, 2010)

Damn, I never believed you birthers were so ignorant and stupid.
You just proved it.
Scary shit. No wonder Obama won the White House and us conservatives are struggling to get heard. You folks have No credibility. You have no evidence whatsoever Obama was born anywhere other than Hawaii. None. Show us some evidence, something, ANYTHING that he was born anywhere else.
You people have nothing. A bunch of ZEROS you people are.
Scary shit. No wonder we arein such a mess.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 14, 2010)

Gadawg73 said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...


----------



## fyrenza (Jun 14, 2010)

I saw, and believed, this report.

Has it been DISproven, or is everyone all "You RACIST" and "You KoolAid Drinker" over it, still?

Are there any links to valid reports on this, yet?

I'm SO hoping (/praying) that MSM will come to their senses and begin reporting actual NEWS, again,

minus opinion and minus some sort of slant.

They've GOT to be getting a little scared, don't you think?  I won't even hook up the TVs we have.  I do NetFlix and Hulu for movies and TV shows, and what "news" I get?  Is Right  HERE, online.

And, yes, I'm not so naive as to think that any of this is The Truth, The Whole Truth, and Nothing BUT the Truth, but,

well, 

cripes, it's a little hard to figure out.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 14, 2010)

Gadawg73 said:


> Damn, I never believed you birthers were so ignorant and stupid.
> You just proved it.
> Scary shit. No wonder Obama won the White House and us conservatives are struggling to get heard. You folks have No credibility. You have no evidence whatsoever Obama was born anywhere other than Hawaii. None. Show us some evidence, something, ANYTHING that he was born anywhere else.
> You people have nothing. A bunch of ZEROS you people are.
> Scary shit. No wonder we arein such a mess.



You folks have No credibility.
*1. Neithers does the obama adminastraition*

You have no evidence whatsoever Obama was born anywhere other than Hawaii.
*2. Nor does obama, other then two people who are employed by a state that has remained liberal since it became a state, has anyone else seen obama's birth certificate?*

Show us some evidence, something, ANYTHING that he was born anywhere else.
*3. Thats what obama has been asked to do what does he do? Hire lawyers.*


----------



## fyrenza (Jun 14, 2010)

Gadawg73 said:


> Damn, I never believed you birthers were so ignorant and stupid.
> You just proved it.
> Scary shit. No wonder Obama won the White House and us conservatives are struggling to get heard. You folks have No credibility. You have no evidence whatsoever Obama was born anywhere other than Hawaii. None. Show us some evidence, something, ANYTHING that he was born anywhere else.
> You people have nothing. A bunch of ZEROS you people are.
> Scary shit. No wonder we arein such a mess.



Wait just a sec, here.

Because I want to KNOW, beyond a shadow of a doubt, about this,

I'm ignorant and stupid?

You fuktard.

You have given All New Meaning to the word:  *morAn*!  

We're in a mess,

not because of us falling,

but because you don't seem to have enough of a backbone to Stand The Fuck UP.

I mean, seriously?

Ever heard the term:  Cut Your Losses  ?

Do it, pal.  You backed a loser, who betrayed your trust.

It happens.

Get the fuck over it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 14, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> You have no evidence whatsoever Obama was born anywhere other than Hawaii.
> *2. Nor does obama, other then two people who are employed by a state that has remained liberal since it became a state, has anyone else seen obama's birth certificate?*
> 
> Show us some evidence, something, ANYTHING that he was born anywhere else.
> *3. Thats what obama has been asked to do what does he do? Hire lawyers.*



The BHO administration is credible and to the point on this issue.  The birthers are not and are just wasting oxygen.

And fyrenza is an outright idiot, end of story.

Get a life, birthers.


----------



## sitarro (Jun 14, 2010)

Gadawg73 said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 14, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > You have no evidence whatsoever Obama was born anywhere other than Hawaii.
> ...



*They lost their crediblity the day obama took office and lied, He has NONE 0*


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 14, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, I never believed you birthers were so ignorant and stupid.
> ...


*

BigReb,

The red parts of your reply seem to defend the position of the Obama camp in my opinion.

2) They don't have any evidence that he was born anywhere else... probably because he wasn't born anywhere else.

3) If he doesn't have evidence that he was born anywhere else, that is probably BECAUSE he wasn't born anywhere else.

Why would you want Obama to prove your points?

Or were you trying to say, 

2) Obama has not produced evidence that he WAS born in Hawaii.

and 

3) He has been asked to produce evidence of his Hawaiian birth and has not done so.

My personal opinion is that he provided the required evidence when he registered to have his name put on the ballot and that if he did not then the people that should be fired are the people who's responsibility it is to get that information.  Hell, if they didn't get that info, it would be possible for Lenin's grandson to become President.

He was not required to provide said evidence to either you or me.  He was, or at least should have been, required to provide it to people in our government whose responsibility it is to verify eligibility.  

Immie*


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 14, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Who's mangling the facts? I just asked a question. Is it that hard to even consider that  the good doctor might have lied? Who has verified what she has said as truth? Does it matter who appointed her? All I ask is that you look at how Hawaii has always leaned politically. It would not be a strech to say that the good doctor is a liberal democrat. just my 2 cents



No, it's not impossible that the director of health and the person she had also verify the document lied on what would be the most scrutinized action during their tenure.  

However, if we have to pick which person is stretching the truth here (and we do since the stories conflict) and we have two options:  One being a physician who had access to the records and whose job it was to verify them and who has never given any indication that she has behaved unethically or illegally.  The other:  A party time employee who did not have access to the records and whose job did not even remotely entail verifying them who has to go on a Stormfront radio show to tell his story and then begins back peddling immediately when it becomes suspicious that he acted in an unethical and illegal manner...

I know who I am going to pick.  

It does matter who appointed Dr. Fukino if you guys are going to try and turn this into a conspiracy (which claiming she lied would be).  If Fukino was a Lingle appointee she most likely was not a liberal democrat and why in the world would she ever sit on information that could disqualify Obama when her boss was endorsing McCain.

Is it too much to assume that she has acted ethically during this whole venture and you guys just don't like the fact that she's given you the facts?


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 14, 2010)

fyrenza said:


> I saw, and believed, this report.
> 
> Has it been DISproven, or is everyone all "You RACIST" and "You KoolAid Drinker" over it, still?
> 
> ...



Here's the problem with the report:

Timmy, who is making these claims (yet to be corroborated by any of his co-workers) was a part time employee who had no access to any of the records in question.  Furthermore, his job would not have allowed him access to these records (original birth certificate) and if they tried to, under color of their jobs, obtain these records they most likely committed a crime.

Dr. Fukino, who is the director of the DOH (and has been since 2002) has stated (twice) that she personally verified all original documents existed in the state archives, which was her job to do.

So you choose who you are going to believe.  

BTW, I am as annoyed as anyone else when people play the racist card, but when you are talking about Stormfront, then, if the shoe fits, wear it.


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 14, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Who's mangling the facts? I just asked a question. Is it that hard to even consider that  the good doctor might have lied? Who has verified what she has said as truth? Does it matter who appointed her? All I ask is that you look at how Hawaii has always leaned politically. It would not be a strech to say that the good doctor is a liberal democrat. just my 2 cents
> ...



Why would she? 

I can think of a couple of reasons?  Money (everyone has a price), threats to family members, stuff like that.

Now, that being said, I don't believe that is what happened, but like I just said, everyone has a price.

Immie


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 14, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> Why would she?
> 
> I can think of a couple of reasons?  Money (everyone has a price), threats to family members, stuff like that.
> 
> ...



Like I said; as opposed to going with Occam's razor, to dispute Dr. Fukino's statements requires conspiracy theories and conjecture.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 14, 2010)

First, I believe that Obama is legally eligible to be President because I just don't believe somebody that couldn't be blown off wouldn't have talked by now if he wasn't.   It's kind of like the 9/11 conspiracists who seem to be unable to acknowledge how many thousands and thousands of people would have to lie and stick to a lie in order for the conspiracy theories to be at all credible.

I do think there is probably something about the birth certificate that is really embarrassing to President Obama, however, as I can't think of any other reason he would have gone to such lengths to ensure that it not be produced.

We may know at some point.  Or not.   At any rate, we can hope it won't matter come 2012 anyway.


----------



## sitarro (Jun 14, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> fyrenza said:
> 
> 
> > I saw, and believed, this report.
> ...



Love how willing leftist ass licks are to believe a Dr. Fukino and yet didn't believe the last President or anyone in his administration. What about the community organizer's paternal Grandmother, why did she say she was present at her grandson's birth?


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 14, 2010)

sitarro said:


> Love how willing leftist ass licks are to believe a Dr. Fukino and yet didn't believe the last President or anyone in his administration. What about the community organizer's paternal Grandmother, why did she say she was present at her grandson's birth?



Total non sequitur.  Feel free to address any of the points I made in my post, though.  

Again, since we have conflicting statements this boils down to which person you believe to be more credible.  Dr. Fukino or Tim Adams.

The Grandmother issue has been addressed again and again and again.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 14, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> First, I believe that Obama is legally eligible to be President because I just don't believe somebody that couldn't be blown off wouldn't have talked by now if he wasn't.   It's kind of like the 9/11 conspiracists who seem to be unable to acknowledge how many thousands and thousands of people would have to lie and stick to a lie in order for the conspiracy theories to be at all credible.
> 
> I do think there is probably something about the birth certificate that is really embarrassing to President Obama, however, as I can't think of any other reason he would have gone to such lengths to ensure that it not be produced.
> 
> We may know at some point.  Or not.   At any rate, we can hope it won't matter come 2012 anyway.



What lengths?  Hawaii is simply following the law by not releasing someone's health records without their consent. 

If Obama released his birth certificate, something  no other candidate has been required to do, then he would go to extra lengths.

Now to answer the predictable response:  I think Obama refuses to capitulate to the birther's demands, because he knows once he gives an inch they will want a mile and the demands will become more and more strange.

This group is obviously unhinged.  Why simply fold and give them their way?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 14, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> > Love how willing leftist ass licks are to believe a Dr. Fukino and yet didn't believe the last President or anyone in his administration. What about the community organizer's paternal Grandmother, why did she say she was present at her grandson's birth?
> ...



Don't count on sitarro acting in accord with the real world, but will continue as a simple birther ass lick who does not have a clue.  What a whiner!


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 14, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Why would she?
> ...



Well, if you read my posts very often at all, you would know for a fact that I put very little trust in the political parties or the individuals that come out of them.  

There is of course the possibility that what I wrote happened.

Of course, there is also the possibility that I can be struck by lightning within the hour.  Me living in Tampa Bay probably makes that likelihood greater than for you, but still extremely minimal.

Immie


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 14, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



My statements have less to do with political parties and more to do with simple logic.  I only throw the political party bit in there for the conspiracy theorists.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Jun 14, 2010)

He was born in Kenya. His own Grandmother in Kenya stated this in the past. She stated that she recalled visiting him and his mother when he was born in a local Kenyan hospital. She was later silenced when he announced he was running for President. She never spoke of this again. I don't care that many are trying to discredit and label people as being crazy "Birthers" for questioning this President's legal citizenship. That's all part of the cover-up. They have to try and discredit people who are asking these questions. So much of this guy's past is very murky. I believe he was born in Kenya and not Hawaii. That's my feeling anyway.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 14, 2010)

LibocalypseNow said:


> He was born in Kenya. His own Grandmother in Kenya stated this in the past. She stated that she recalled visiting him and his mother when he was born in a local Kenyan hospital. She was later silenced when he announced he was running for President. She never spoke of this again. I don't care that many are trying to discredit and label people as being crazy "Birthers" for questioning this President's legal citizenship. That's all part of the cover-up. They have to try and discredit people who are asking these questions. So much of this guy's past is very murky. I believe he was born in Kenya and not Hawaii. That's my feeling anyway.



Label "people as being crazy "Birthers"?

How about labeling "you" as being a crazy birther?  

I like keeping the birthers separate from the other run-of-the-mill conservatives.  I figure anyone who is that dense, probably deserve little, if any, consideration on other matters as well.


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 14, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



Mine doesn't have anything to do with "simple logic"?

Think risk!  What is the risk of me getting struck by lightning within the hour?  In fact, I wrote that about an hour ago, so now the risk is nil.  But the point was that the chances of this having been a bribe or a threat are... well, extremely minimal.

Not that it could not have happened, but rather not likely to have happened.  If it were a payoff, someone would have connected the dots a long time ago.  If it were a threat, who knows? 

Immie


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 14, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> Mine doesn't have anything to do with "simple logic"?
> 
> Think risk!  What is the risk of me getting struck by lightning within the hour?  In fact, I wrote that about an hour ago, so now the risk is nil.  But the point was that the chances of this having been a bribe or a threat are... well, extremely minimal.
> 
> ...



Anything's possible.  However, without some sort of proof or evidence to suggest their was malfeasance it's a non-issue.  The birthers can only create conspiracy theories about Dr. Fukino's statements because they are inconvenient to their position.

So again, to sum this issue up in a nutshell:

You can either believe Tim Adams or Dr. Fukino.

They've both made drastically different claims.  I've stated who I believe and why.  If people want to believe a part time clerk who had no access to the documents he is disputing and who had to go on a stormfront radio show to pimp his message, then by all means.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Jun 14, 2010)

I think many people are beginning to realize that we have a foreigner as our President. This explains quite a bit about this President's policies. He was born in Kenya. Why would his Grandmother state on many occasions that she remembered visiting him as a baby in a local Kenyan hospital? Why would she lie about that? She was later silenced of course when he announced he was running for President. Calling me a crazy "Birther" doesn't bother me at all. I understand that discrediting is always a part of big cover-ups. The disturbing reality is that we have a Saul Alinsky Marxist-trained foreign "Community Organizer" as our President. I think many people are finally coming to this same conclusion.


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 14, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Mine doesn't have anything to do with "simple logic"?
> ...



I think I got about two and a half sentences into the article in the OP before I discarded it.

A long time ago before the election, when I first heard about the issue, my thoughts were, "Oh wow, if that is the case, this race is over."

The "evidence" didn't pan out.  It became apparent that it was a "last ditch" effort to stop Barack Obama's presidential bid.  I am absolutely not a fan of the President and quite frankly, I would not have been disappointed if it had been the truth, but then, I don't get everything I want in life and that is a good thing, I'm sure.

Immie


----------



## Care4all (Jun 14, 2010)

birthers

what country has obama's allegiance....is he a british citizen if born in south africa under british rule?  so his allegiance is to great britain?  what country does obama have allegiance to folks, if your scenario is true?


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 14, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



If this were true and prompted some sort of constitutional crisis; it would be devastating to our nation.  

That being said, it's not true.  How do I know?  Because I trust Dr. Fukino when she says she has seen the original document (which is her job as the DOH).

That's basically the end of the matter to me.


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 14, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



That is basically where I stand.  Without any kind of evidence showing that Dr. Fukino is lying, I have to trust her.  I have to accept her word for it.

And yes, if it did prove to be true, it would be devastating to the nation.  

Immie


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 14, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> That is basically where I stand.  Without any kind of evidence showing that Dr. Fukino is lying, I have to trust her.  I have to accept her word for it.
> 
> And yes, if it did prove to be true, it would be devastating to the nation.
> 
> Immie



Dr. Fukino and another high ranking official in the DOH that cross checked her work.

It should also be noted that Dr. Fukino did this to verify Obama's eligibility to run for office in accordance with the law long before the birth certificate was an issue.  

I have no reason to believe she didn't do her job appropriately.  Anyone who does doubt her words has the burden of proof.

They are going to have to do better than a part-time employee who had no access to the birth certificate though.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 14, 2010)

Care4all said:


> birthers
> 
> what country has obama's allegiance....is he a british citizen if born in south africa under british rule?  so his allegiance is to great britain?  what country does obama have allegiance to folks, if your scenario is true?


um, who is claiming he was born in South Africa?

LOL
i thought the birfers claimed it was Kenya


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 14, 2010)

LibocalypseNow said:


> I think many people are beginning to realize that we have a foreigner as our President. <snip>



Another unsupported birther belief: no evidence at all other than your opinion.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Jun 14, 2010)

It is also widely accepted in Kenya that he was born there. His Grandmother's original statements prove that she believed he was born there as well. Something is wrong with this picture. I think more & more Americans are beginning to agree with me on that. We really could very well have a foreigner as our President. It would explain a lot of his policies for sure.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 14, 2010)

LibocalypseNow said:


> *It is also widely accepted in Kenya that he was born there*. His Grandmother's original statements prove that she believed he was born there as well. Something is wrong with this picture. I think more & more Americans are beginning to agree with me on that. We really could very well have a foreigner as our President. It would explain a lot of his policies for sure.



....proof?


And no, this doesn't count....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 14, 2010)

No, you cannot quantify "more and more people", Lib.  The reverse has to be true: hundreds of millions are laughing at the birthers, and the rest of mankind simply ignores you.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 14, 2010)

Care4all said:


> birthers
> 
> what country has obama's allegiance....is he a british citizen if born in south africa under british rule?  so his allegiance is to great britain?  what country does obama have allegiance to folks, if your scenario is true?




That is still out for debate.To just swear and oath means not one damn thing unless you also act like you have an allegiance. obama does not act like he cares for this country. He is in love with the power that we give him but his does not care for this country.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 14, 2010)

The facts are clear that BHO loves the USA, and bigrebnc1775 doesn't.  Give facts, son, give facts.


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 14, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > birthers
> ...



While I would agree with your comments about swearing an oath and one's love for country, I have to disagree with you when you say that President Obama does not act like he cares for this country.

I disagree with so much of what the President says, does and seems to think, but where do I come off being a judge as to what he happens to love or hate.  He may truly believe that his policies are for the best for this country even though I think (if that is the case) he's a certifiable lunatic.  Regardless, the actions he takes may in fact be what he believes are best for this country.  

Immie


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 14, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...


*

How is this defending the obama camp? 

2. Nor does obama, other then two people who are employed by a state that has remained liberal since it became a state, has anyone else seen obama's birth certificate?

Two people have said they have verified the document this much is true. Now have you ever looked at the voting history of Hawaii? Would it be a far strech to say that the two who varified the Birth Certificate just might be a DEMOCRAT? Do they allow democrats to count the ballots by themself without a repersentative from the opposing party to count the ballots on election day?

Why are you having a problem with number 3? obama hired lawyers to keep his personal records sealed. If you were hiring a person to do a job lets say at the U.S. mint would you hire them if they had their personal information sealed?*


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 14, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Please give an example of oibama showing that he cares for America?


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Jun 14, 2010)

This whole thing may have something to do with the New World Order. I know the Hopey Changey sycophants are going to laugh at this notion but i think it's connected in some way. They may have put a foreigner stooge in there to push for a One World Government. Look at this President's Anti-American policies. Look at his apology tours. It's like they're prepping the nation for something. Hmm?


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 14, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


*

Read how you replied to the answers.

In response to this:

"You have no evidence whatsoever Obama was born anywhere other than Hawaii."

You said, "Nor does Obama".

Now read that again.  The statement was that you have no evidence that Obama was born anywhere other than Hawaii. Meaning that, of course you don't have that evidence since Obama was born in Hawaii.  Your reply that Obama doesn't have any evidence "that he was born anywhere other than Hawaii" says to me that he was born in Hawaii.  Why would he have evidence that he was born anywhere other than Hawaii if he was born in Hawaii?

See where I am going with that?

The same thing applied to #3.

Get it?  

Immie*


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Jun 14, 2010)

It really does look like they're prepping the nation for something. Why would they put a foreigner in the White House? I suspect it does have something to do with the New World Order. They want a One World Government. So they put an Anti-American foreigner in there to apologize and prep the nation for this coming New World Order. It is a Conspiracy Theory but not all Conspiracy theories are just theories. There is definitely something wrong with this picture and i know i'm not the only American who sees this. Who is this President really?


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 14, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Hard for me to do, because I do not support the vast majority of his policies, but, I am not so arrogant to think that just because I do not agree with his policies that he does not care for America.  

Am I the only one that cares for America?  

Does the fact that I support the idea of Welfare (I don't want to go into my full beliefs on the subject right now) and I love my country, mean that since you don't support Welfare (not saying you don't, because I don't know your beliefs, just using this as an example) you don't love your country?  Or vice versa does the fact that we probably do not agree on this issue, mean that since you love our country, that I can't possibly love it as well?

How about Social Security?  If you don't agree with everything about Social Security that I do, does that mean you don't love your country... because I sure do love it.

Health Insurance Reform?  Does the fact that I don't support the reform bill that was passed mean that RightWinger who does support it does not love our country?

Immie


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 14, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...


This should have clearified what I said earlier.
Two people have said they have verified the document this much is true. Now have you ever looked at the voting history of Hawaii? Would it be a far strech to say that the two who varified the Birth Certificate just might be a DEMOCRAT? Do they allow democrats to count the ballots by themself without a repersentative from the opposing party to count the ballots on election day?


----------



## Care4all (Jun 14, 2010)

LibocalypseNow said:


> It really does look like they're prepping the nation for something. Why would they put a foreigner in the White House? I suspect it does have something to do with the New World Order. They want a One World Government. So they put an Anti-American foreigner in there to apologize and prep the nation for this coming New World Order. It is a Conspiracy Theory but not all Conspiracy theories are just theories. There is definitely something wrong with this picture and i know i'm not the only American who sees this. Who is this President really?



did the New world Order guys help obama at his birth forge hawaii birth documentation for him back in 1961?

STOP IT, shake yourself!  get a hold on your sanity, before you lose it forever!


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 14, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Sorry, that does not clear anything up for me.  You lost me here.

What does that have to do with evidence of birth either in or outside of Hawaii?

To make my point a little more clear, basically your replies to numbers 2 and 3 were the same as both of Gadawg's

Gadawg said that you have no evidence that President Obama was born anywhere besides Hawaii.  You said, Neither does President Obama.  

Question: Why would President Obama have evidence that he was born somewhere besides Hawaii, if he claims to have been born in Hawaii?

Gadawg asked you to show any kind of evidence proving that he was born anywhere else than Hawaii.  You replied that Obama has been asked to provide evidence that he was born somewhere other than Hawaii.

Question: Why would President Obama provide the evidence for you?

Does that make things clearer in regards to how I am reading the discussion?

Immie


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Jun 14, 2010)

I think it's pretty clear we have an Anti-American foreigner in the White House. Just look at all his apology tours and the "God damn America" Church he attended for twenty years. So why did they put an Anti-American foreigner in the White House? There has to be a reason. I still say it all comes back to the New World Order. They put an Anti-American foreigner stooge in there to apologize and grovel so they could prep the American people for the coming One World Government. Something just isn't right. How could a guy who no one knew anything about become the President? It just seems like a rig job to me. Call me a "Crazy Birther",i don't care. I know something isn't right and more & more Americans are beginning to agree with me.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 14, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



*oh I see you are focusing on those three words "neither does obama."  He doesn't have anything until he shows what he has. In other words obama has not shown proof that he is an American citizen

Now back to this comment I made.*
Question: Why would President Obama provide the evidence for you?

*Because as his employer I asked to see it .*

*What part of this are you have a hard time understanding?*
Two people have said they have verified the document this much is true. Now have you ever looked at the voting history of Hawaii? Would it be a far strech to say that the two who varified the Birth Certificate just might be a DEMOCRAT? Do they allow democrats to count the ballots by themself without a repersentative from the opposing party to count the ballots on election day?


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 14, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Okay let's put your second comment to rest here and now. 

The way I see it, you are accusing Dr. Fukino and the person that backed her up for no other reason than the fact that Hawaii has always supported the Democrats.  That is not good enough for me.  

Back in 2000, the issue of who counts the votes was prevalent here in Florida.  

Personally, I'm not comfortable with the trust we give to those who count the votes.  We are only told that Bush won the 2000 and 2004 elections.  We are only told that Obama won the 2008 election.  We are only told that Washington was the first to win a Presidential election.  We don't know any of those facts for sure.

Is that a legitimate reason for calling Dr. Fukino a liar?

Now back to the first point: what I am focusing on is the fact that you appear to have been attempting to state opposites to Gadawg's points, but you were in fact, making the same statements as he was.

Immie


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 14, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



Yes it is a legitimate reason. Look at Hawaii's voting history. I would question anyone that comes from a strong demcratic or Republican leaning state. I would question whether or not the person was honest if the President was a Republican and Hawaii was prodomently a Republican state. I would want at least two Republicans to have varified the certificate with her.

And I did clearify what I said I guess you didn't read it

*He doesn't have anything until he shows what he has. In other words obama has not shown proof that he is an American citizen*


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 14, 2010)

Until bigrebnc1775 and his wacko ilk can produce cold, hard facts and develop a reasonable narrative for them, no one will take them seriously.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 14, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Son, the proof has been give, been accepted by those that count, and guess what: you don't count!  Go cadge a drink elsewhere.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 14, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



Don't call me son junior who has seen the document?


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 14, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> The facts are clear that BHO loves the USA, and bigrebnc1775 doesn't.  Give facts, son, give facts.


uh, none of those are "facts"
you seem to have a problem understanding the difference between "fact" and "opinion"
you are entitled to your opinion, but that doesn't qualify as a fact


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 14, 2010)

Care4all said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> > It really does look like they're prepping the nation for something. Why would they put a foreigner in the White House? I suspect it does have something to do with the New World Order. They want a One World Government. So they put an Anti-American foreigner in there to apologize and prep the nation for this coming New World Order. It is a Conspiracy Theory but not all Conspiracy theories are just theories. There is definitely something wrong with this picture and i know i'm not the only American who sees this. Who is this President really?
> ...


yeah, by the same group that killed JFK, faked the moon landings, and imploded the WTC, flew a missile into the Pentagon, and just dug an empty hole in the ground in Shanksville, PA


----------



## Zona (Jun 14, 2010)

LibocalypseNow said:


> I think it's pretty clear we have an Anti-American foreigner in the White House. Just look at all his apology tours and the "God damn America" Church he attended for twenty years. So why did they put an Anti-American foreigner in the White House? There has to be a reason. I still say it all comes back to the New World Order. They put an Anti-American foreigner stooge in there to apologize and grovel so they could prep the American people for the coming One World Government. Something just isn't right. How could a guy who no one knew anything about become the President? It just seems like a rig job to me. Call me a "Crazy Birther",i don't care. I know something isn't right and more & more Americans are beginning to agree with me.



Birthers, teabaggers, Rand Pauls, PLEASE DONT STOP TALKING.  You are doing a wonderful job!  

We thank you.


----------



## Zona (Jun 14, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > LibocalypseNow said:
> ...





I heard the whole twin towers thing didnt happen either.  Its was cgi, you see.



Birthers, keep it up!


----------



## Care4all (Jun 14, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



FactCheck.org: Born in the U.S.A.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 14, 2010)

These threads basically always end up the same way.

The birthers throwing out absurd accusations (Obama is a muslim!  Obama is a foreign agent!) and demanding proof beyond the standard of law to suit their own paranoia.

And then the non-brain dead posters pointing out the facts of the matter (ignored by the birthers).  

Eventually the birthers get more and more idiotic and the normal posters just get bored of repeating themselves and leave and the thread turns into a 1000 post echo chamber.

So birthers, remember;  your simple insistence that you are in possession of the truth and all others are wrong is worth jack and squat.  Go win some court cases (I think you are about (and I am not making this up) 0-75) and then we'll talk.  Oh yeah, you don't get to compel the President to release his private health records simply because you really, really want to see them.

Okay, carry on with your paranoid echo chamber.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 14, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Until bigrebnc1775 and his wacko ilk can produce cold, hard facts and develop a reasonable narrative for them, no one will take them seriously.



Do you know anything about Hawaii's voting history? It's not a far strech to say that the good doctor is a democrat and the other person. Now we know that obama had his records sealed, so nobody can look at them without a court order The doctor and the orthewr person are more thenm likely democrats. Now answer this one question and I am out of this discussion. Would you allow two republican's to count the votes on election day  without having two democrats in the room counting also?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 14, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> These threads basically always end up the same way.
> 
> The birthers throwing out absurd accusations (Obama is a muslim!  Obama is a foreign agent!) and demanding proof beyond the standard of law to suit their own paranoia.
> 
> ...



I will make the same reply to you as I did with starky

Do you know anything about Hawaii's voting history? It's not a far strech to say that the good doctor is a democrat and the other person. Now we know that obama had his records sealed, so nobody can look at them without a court order The doctor and the other person are more then likely democrats. Now answer this one question and I am out of this discussion. Would you allow two republican's to count the votes on election day without having two democrats in the room counting also?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 14, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > These threads basically always end up the same way.
> ...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 14, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 14, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I will make the same reply to you as I did with starky
> 
> Do you know anything about Hawaii's voting history? It's not a far strech to say that the good doctor is a democrat and the other person. Now we know that obama had his records sealed, so nobody can look at them without a court order The doctor and the other person are more then likely democrats. Now answer this one question and I am out of this discussion. Would you allow two republican's to count the votes on election day without having two democrats in the room counting also?



Hawaii's voting history is entirely non-germane to this issue.  If you are going to question the character and ethics of Dr. Fukino, the burden of proof is on you (as it should be since it would be a criminal manner).  Merely saying "It's a liberal state" isn't even a good argument.  

Furthermore, I've already pointed out to you that Fukino is a Lingle appointee.  

GOVERNOR LINGLE NAMES DR. CHIYOME FUKINO AS DIRECTOR OF HEALTH; DR. JANE KADOHIRO AS DEPUTY DIRECTOR &mdash; Office of the Governor

Even if she wasn't, her politics are irrelevant.  If you have proof of criminal activity, I'd be the first to tell you to notify the authorities.  

Could you fail anymore times on this thread?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 14, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > I will make the same reply to you as I did with starky
> ...



You didn't answer the question

Would you allow two republican's to count the votes on election day without having two democrats in the room counting also?

Just to remind you Bush and bush junior both appoint liberals to SUPREME COURT. And Esinhower did the same thing


----------



## maineman (Jun 14, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



what do Bush appointees to the Supreme Court have to do with the presumed innocence and integrity of officials in a sovereign state in our union?


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 14, 2010)

maineman said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



Nothing, nor does any of his other non sequiturs.  Just a way to muddy up the water.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 14, 2010)

maineman said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



Keep up please
geauxtohell posted:
Furthermore, I've already pointed out to you that Fukino is a Lingle appointee.

I pointed out that it really doesn't matrter who appointed who. Conservatives have been known to appoint a few liberals.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 14, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



And we've pointed out to you:  Do you have proof that Dr. Fukino made a false statement?  

If not, expect your silly insinuations that she is in on some sort of criminal conspiracy to be summarily ignored.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 14, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Stop lying you are the one that brought that subject up like it meant something, so I guess it doesn't matter now.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 14, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > maineman said:
> ...



Silly well answer my question
Would you allow two republican's to count the votes on election day without having two democrats in the room counting also?


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 14, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > maineman said:
> ...



Uh oh.  You are throwing out the "lying" accusation.  Your ship is taking on water.  Hope you have some lifeboats.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 14, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



As far as counting votes, it shouldn't matter what party the vote counters belong too.  Neither the Democrat or Republican party is provided for in the Constitution and there is no legal requirement to belong to either party.  Therefore I can't imagine it would be germane.  So if the "vote counters" are all Democrat or Republican, I could care less.  I just expect them to not commit election fraud.  If they do, they should be prosecuted.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 14, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



Yeah right you could care less. So you expect them to not do it, if that was the case they would just have one person doing the counting. For some reason they alsways have equal numbers from both party's counting. Like they can't be trusted.


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 14, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



I agree and in a perfect world we would not have to worry about it.  However, we do not live in a perfect world, the people that count the votes are not perfect and politics is big money.

Non-partisan people counting the votes would be great... unfortunately, there is no such thing unless maybe we want to import people from India who know nothing at all about our politics to come count the votes?

Immie


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 14, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Yeah right you could care less.



Now you are just being a fucking asshole.  You asked me for my opinion.  I gave it too you, and since it didn't jive with your preconceived notions, you are going to question my integrity too.



> So you expect them to not do it, if that was the case they would just have one person doing the counting. For some reason they alsways have equal numbers from both party's counting. Like they can't be trusted.



I'll take your word on it, I don't know anything about counting ballots (though I find it curious considering that there are more than Democrats and Republicans on the ballots).  I've stated my opinion on the matter.


----------



## Zona (Jun 14, 2010)

Care4all said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Comments on how that announcement in the local newspaper was made about a Barrack Hussein Obama being born in Hawaii in 61..?  A different one perhaps?  Did they know about the conspiracy?  

You guys always seem to skip on that one.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 14, 2010)

Well I'm not a birther and I believe Obama was born in Hawaii.  But Factcheck is not exactly an unbiased source for that given its Annenburg connections.  They probably don't mention that news accounts of the birth have Obama being born at two different hospitals.  (See Snopes on that subject.)

Such just stirs the pot though and keeps the conspiracy theories coming.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 14, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah right you could care less.
> ...



Do you understand what you just said? You would not have a problem with just a single party system countiung the vote? It's thinking like this that as goitten America into the shape it is in. You aren't that nieve are you? Has anyone ever lied to you?


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 14, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I answered your fucking idiotic question and am done with it.  If that answer wasn't sufficient for you, than tough shit.

Now, do you have any proof that Dr. Fukino did something illegal, immoral, or fattening when she twice verified and stated that she had seen all of Obama's necessary paperwork and that he was born in the state of Hawaii?


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 14, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Well I'm not a birther and I believe Obama was born in Hawaii.  But Factcheck is not exactly an unbiased source for that given its Annenburg connections.  They probably don't mention that news accounts of the birth have Obama being born at two different hospitals.  (See Snopes on that subject.)
> 
> Such just stirs the pot though and keeps the conspiracy theories coming.



That's why I go directly to the top, Dr. Fukino, who has verified that he was born in the state of Hawaii and further states she has seen all the original documentation.

Game. Set. and match for the birthers.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 14, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



Unlike idiots like you I don't trust anything political when it comes to what affects me and the government. Hell according to you there is no need to vote or have an election it doesn't maTTER THEY CAN BE TRUSTED TO DO THE RIGHT THING LIKE STEP DOWN AND LET SOMEONE ESLE TAKE THEIR PLACE.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 14, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Well I'm not a birther and I believe Obama was born in Hawaii.  But Factcheck is not exactly an unbiased source for that given its Annenburg connections.  They probably don't mention that news accounts of the birth have Obama being born at two different hospitals.  (See Snopes on that subject.)
> ...



I bet you took Bush at his word when he said Iraq had WMD'S.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 14, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Bush 43 appointed liberals to the court?
which one is the liberal, Alito or Roberts?


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 14, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



More non sequiturs.

Enjoy your stay in Birtherstan.  

It's a hoot.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 14, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



The comment was made that  FUKINO  was appointed by a Republican governor. My point was that it doesn't mater who appointed who because so called conservative Presidents have appointed liberals to the highest court in the land. I could be wrong on JR because I am not looking this stuff up. But for the most part when I know there might be something questionable I will look it up before I post it.


----------



## Care4all (Jun 15, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Well I'm not a birther and I believe Obama was born in Hawaii.  But Factcheck is not exactly an unbiased source for that given its Annenburg connections.  They probably don't mention that news accounts of the birth have Obama being born at two different hospitals.  (See Snopes on that subject.)
> 
> Such just stirs the pot though and keeps the conspiracy theories coming.



how silly foxfyre....if you can show ONE THING that FACTCHECK has not be factual on, i'd appreciate it....

there is NOTHING that they have been wrong on the 7 years i have been reading them, and i don't care who owns them...  their record of TRUTH stands on its own....  i'll eat my words if you can show otherwise!


----------



## fyrenza (Jun 15, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Well I'm not a birther and I believe Obama was born in Hawaii.  But Factcheck is not exactly an unbiased source for that given its Annenburg connections.  They probably don't mention that news accounts of the birth have Obama being born at two different hospitals.  (See Snopes on that subject.)
> ...





> Born in the U.S.A.
> August 21, 2008
> Updated: November 1, 2008
> The truth about Obama's birth certificate.
> ...



THAT's from Fact Check and since there IS no original AVAILABLE for ANYONE to "touch,"

I'd have to call them *LIARS*.

Also, if I remember correctly, Dr. Fukino NEVER said that he was born in Hawaii ~ what she DID say was that she had seen the documents on file.



> "I, Dr. Chiyome Fukino, director of the Hawaii State Department of Health, have seen the original vital records maintained on file by the Hawaii State Department of Health verifying Barack Hussein Obama was born in Hawaii and is a natural-born American citizen. I have nothing further to add to this statement or my original statement issued in October 2008 over eight months ago...."





> ...
> A Hawai'i COLB is only one piece of paper in a complicated evidentiary inquiry involving Obama. No one outside two people from the Hawai'i Department of Health has apparently viewed the original 1961 document. *Neither of them has any forensic or legal experience.* Health Director Chiyome Fukino is a medical doctor.
> ...
> But that lack of evidence or investigation didn't stop Fukino. *She issued a legal and factual opinion based on a document that may or may not be accurate*.



And THAT, folks, is why the Birther movement will NOT cease until the BC is SHOWN to an outside party, with the experience and knowledge to make the call on it's authenticity.


----------



## Zona (Jun 15, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Well I'm not a birther and I believe Obama was born in Hawaii.  But Factcheck is not exactly an unbiased source for that given its Annenburg connections.  They probably don't mention that news accounts of the birth have Obama being born at two different hospitals.  (See Snopes on that subject.)
> ...




EXPLAIN THE ANNOUNCEMENT IN THE PAPER *IN HAWAII *IN 61!  Birthers keep ignoring this fact.  How did the paper know about this conspiracy then?  How?


----------



## Intense (Jun 15, 2010)

Zona said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Explain what Barry is hiding in his College records?????


----------



## Care4all (Jun 15, 2010)

Zona said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



i know!

the announcement was the GOVERNMENT of Hawaii's announcements of births in honolulu, not some announcement section for proud parents or grandparents....?

I just have NO IDEA how Obama COULD NOT BE a natural born citizen, and no idea what imaginary scenario could be realistically speculated that could make obama not a natural born citizen, with all the facts known?


----------



## Care4all (Jun 15, 2010)

Intense said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



what DO YOU THINK he is HIDING in his college records, his birth in kenya?????


----------



## Intense (Jun 15, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



What proof have you that he did not later renounce his citizenship??? Or lie on college grant and loan applications???


----------



## Intense (Jun 15, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



I suspect that he lied on his applications. It is not uncommon for people with dual citizenship to apply as foreign for the extra perks.


----------



## Intense (Jun 15, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



He should have unsealed them during the Primaries. What was he afraid of??????


----------



## traveler52 (Jun 15, 2010)

This startling revelation was made to a "White Supremeist" radio host and posted in Racist  Papers

This lame, hamhanded attempt is seen for what it is.  A lie.


----------



## Intense (Jun 15, 2010)

traveler52 said:


> This startling revelation was made to a "White Supremeist" radio host and posted in Racist  Papers
> 
> This lame, hamhanded attempt is seen for what it is.  A lie.



The most transparent administration in history.


----------



## sitarro (Jun 15, 2010)

Zona said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Wow, that would be difficult, especially back then. The grandparents, America hating communist, lived in Hawaii. They just needed to call the papers and give them the information, why wouldn't they do that for their anarchist daughter? You've got nothing Zona, you never do.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Jun 15, 2010)

I really do think that more & more Americans are beginning to believe that we may very well have a foreigner as our President. This of course would explain most of his policies. His apology tours then begin to make much more sense. I think it all comes back to the New World Order and their pursuit of a One World Government. This is all much bigger than the two political parties and their petty squabbles. 

Why would they put an Anti-American foreigner in there though? My guess is that it's part of their psyops campaign. They want to condition the American mind into thinking that America is bad and should apologize and grovel to the rest of the world. These psyops will of course take many years to achieve their goal of a One World Government but it's clear these psyops are underway. They need to convince the American people that a One World Government is a much better alternative to the old evil American Government. Too much of this President's past is just so murky. Something is definitely wrong with this picture. Who is this President really?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 15, 2010)

The BHO haters still have no worthwhile evidence.

What a joke they are on themselves.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 15, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Maybe he is hiding his admission application. Ever thought of that? It would show his citizenship if he was a forign student.


----------



## Intense (Jun 15, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> The BHO haters still have no worthwhile evidence.
> 
> What a joke they are on themselves.



Release the transcripts and then we can talk about evidence.  

You are too tricky Jake!      

Government workers that refuse to work, attorney generals that refuse to uphold the law. My My! We are not in Kansas anymore, are we Toto! Lions and tigers, and bears! Oh My!


----------



## Intense (Jun 15, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



SHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 15, 2010)

Intense said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


I wouldn't have posted what I did if I had knoiwn that you said it earlier.


----------



## Intense (Jun 15, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



No problem what so ever. It's sort of like talking to a wall or a cinder block.  You could here a pin drop as a response, every time the point is mentioned.    Knock yourself out!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 15, 2010)

Intense said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The BHO haters still have no worthwhile evidence.
> ...



Silly birthers!  with no evidence of anything.


----------



## Intense (Jun 15, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Jake, isn't it past punch out time for you??? Jake, why not leak Barry's transcripts to Drudge before you go home?????


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 15, 2010)

Where's you evidence, blind believer?


----------



## Intense (Jun 15, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Where's you evidence, blind believer?



I am not blind, I am not a believer. Show me. 
Explain why Barry's transcripts are sealed????? 
Is this normal????? 
When was the last time this happened in regards to a presidential nominee?????


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 15, 2010)

Intense said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Where's you evidence, blind believer?
> ...



None of that matters, fisher for minnows with a big hook.  Where's your evidence?  I think you are saying you don't have any.  That's OK.  Carry on.


----------



## Intense (Jun 15, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



What am I accusing Anyone of Jake??? Lying on loan applications???? No. Not yet. 
Conspiracy to commit fraud??? No, not yet. 
The people need to know, Jake. Do you have a problem with that???
What are you attempting to cover up Jake??? Mass Conspiracy????? 

Why even run a man that appears so jaded???

I never thought before the election that anyone could make Hillary look so good.      That is his greatest accomplishment to date.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 15, 2010)

Intense said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



And that's the whole problem.  The Obama worshippers are gonna pooh pooh any questions and most will attack anybody who presumes to question.  But the curious don't stop being curious just because some apparently have an astounding lack of curiosity.

The fact, is Obama probably is a legal citizen.  But it should be obvious to just about everybody that he has gone to great lengths to create an almost mythical aura around himself.  So when so much of the information that would verify the myth is unavailable to anybody, he leaves himself wide open to specualation and conspiracy theorists.  Why would he do that?

The only thing I can think of is that there is something there that would blow up the myth and we would find that he has not been exactly forthcoming in who he really has been.
Otherwise, any normal person would have simply released the stuff and put all this behind him.

And, because he IS my President, I'll admit to being among the curious.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 15, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



The evidence has been sealed why are they sealed? Can you explain that without saying silly birthers no evidence.


----------



## maineman (Jun 15, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



sure I can.  Obama is not ending this controversy because it suits him politically to have a portion of his opposition seen as loons.  Why should he give YOU any satisfaction in your wild demands to see documentation about his past?  YOu didn't vote for him... he doesn't owe you shit.  He is the president and he is going on about his business and fucking whacked out birthers do nothing more than make reasonable intelligent republicans look bad.  My kid brother is a ultra conservative republican with plenty of issues about Obama, but even he says that the birthers and all the silly noise they make hurt the cause of the GOP.  So... from my point of view...KEEP IT UP!


----------



## Intense (Jun 15, 2010)

The Reign of the Flim Flam must continue! All hail!!!!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 15, 2010)

maineman said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



That could have back fired on him in 2008 so what you said does not add up. Oh and it will back fire on him in 2011


----------



## Zona (Jun 15, 2010)

Intense said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



AGAIN, you refuse to acknowledge the birth announcement in the local HAWAII paper a couple days after he was born...

DIVERT, DIVERT, DIVERT!  

You look like a fool.


----------



## Zona (Jun 15, 2010)

Intense said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



So you admit he was born in hawaii?  Finally, you are getting it.  (It has to suck being a republican who has actual, reasonable gripes against Obama when you idiots come up with this crap.  I feel for them because you and your type are hurting their cause.)..Hell I have a few gripes against Obama but love when you burfers come back with this.  It makes me forget about them.  Thanks.


----------



## Zona (Jun 15, 2010)

traveler52 said:


> This startling revelation was made to a "White Supremeist" radio host and posted in Racist  Papers
> 
> This lame, hamhanded attempt is seen for what it is.  A lie.



I couldn't believe it when I found out this was said on a white supremacists show.  That is the icing on the cake really, but yet, the righty's will support their brothers...lol


----------



## Zona (Jun 15, 2010)

sitarro said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...





So becaues they hated america, they announced the birth of him IN AMERICA?  Somehow they knew he would be president?

ARE YOU FUCKING SERIOUS?


----------



## Zona (Jun 15, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Do you have a link to them not having any evidence?  If not, Obama is Kenyan.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 15, 2010)

Zona said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



anyone can create a fake news story and date it for any year they wish
The Newspaper Clipping Image Generator - Create your own fun newspaper
Add Letters » Newspaper Headline Generator
Newspaper Headline - ImageChef
Create Fake News Articles on Any Newspaper Online


----------



## Zona (Jun 15, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


It must have been pretty hard to get to those sites in 61!.  Are you serious?  Why would they have faked it 61?  They just "knew" he would be president?  

lol
Dude, its like me pulling you over and telling you psssst  you have bad breath.  pssst  Just stop, you look silly here.  


Burfers, gotta love em.


----------



## Zona (Jun 15, 2010)

You all have keep in mind how this "credible news" came out. It was said on a white supremacist radio show! 

Keep up the fight republicans.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 15, 2010)

Zona said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



No silly you can create an advertisement now to look like it was made in the 60's. You asked how did they get the advertisment. I just showed you one way it can be done. don't bust my balls for giving you what you asked for. Strange that this newspaper clipping came out in the news but the original birth certificate hasn't. Did the people who kept that artical for all this time think that  obama would one day be President?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 15, 2010)

Zona said:


> You all have keep in mind how this "credible news" came out. It was said on a white supremacist radio show!
> 
> Keep up the fight republicans.



I would like to see the proof.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 15, 2010)

Zona said:


> You all have keep in mind how this "credible news" came out. It was said on a white supremacist radio show!
> 
> Keep up the fight republicans.


look in the mirror, you are the other side of the insane coin


----------



## Zona (Jun 15, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



So somehow they knew a black baby named barrack hussein OBama would need to have this announcement in Hawaii in 61....somehow they just knew right?


Psssst, you look like a fool here.  You have no idea what they do with "birth certificates" in hawaii, do you?  lol


----------



## Zona (Jun 15, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > You all have keep in mind how this "credible news" came out. It was said on a white supremacist radio show!
> ...



Excellent retort sir...excellent.  oh and you forgot neener neener..


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 15, 2010)

Zona said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



*Slow down and read this one more time.*

_No silly you can create an advertisement NOW to look like it was made in the 60's. You asked how did they get the advertisment. I just showed you one way it can be done. don't bust my balls for giving you what you asked for._
Yes I do I have a grandson that was born in Hawaii glad you asked. He was born two and a half years ago


----------



## Zona (Jun 15, 2010)

[/URL]





bigrebnc1775 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > You all have keep in mind how this "credible news" came out. It was said on a white supremacist radio show!
> ...



You are joking right?  You did know it was said on a racist show didnt you?

WND, however, makes no mention that Adams made the claim while appearing on a "pro-white" radio program hosted by white nationalist James Edwards at a conference of "white supremacist." 

Media Matters for America

If you hate media matters....(and I understand why you would, I mean they use direct quotes) there are many many other links I can give you.

If you really didn't know this was said on a white supremacy site, does it change your mind about the validity of this nut or do you support him?


----------



## Zona (Jun 15, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



OUtstanding, now answer this, why would they fake it in 61?  Seriously, why?  I heard in here his grandparents hated america!  His mother as well...lol

Why would they fake something like this...stating the birth of that child in 61 in hawaii in the paper. Why would they do that?  lol  

On the other hand, you showed how they could have faked it to look like it was done in 61.  Did they?  Really?  They faked the font from 61?  Black helicopter much?

Pssssst...you still look silly.  I love burfers.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 15, 2010)

Zona said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


it wasnt a retort, moron, it was an observation


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 15, 2010)

The birthers have no credible reasoning, no credible evidence, so they make up silly stuff.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 15, 2010)

Zona said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



I did not say they faked it in the 60's I said you can make an advertisement today the here and now to look like it was made in what ever year you want it to be from. As I also said don't bust my balls for givng you the information you ask for. And now you get pissed and start talking about black helicopter's. It's a pitty you can't or won't take those blinders off. PITTY....


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 15, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> The birthers have no credible reasoning, no credible evidence, so they make up silly stuff.



What silly stuff? a question was asked about how did they get the advertisment I showed the way it can be done. And I provided the links. Now how is that silly?


----------



## Zona (Jun 15, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



So you say, show me proof, they did and you simply say hey could fake a lisiing for 61...lol

You seee why its silly for you guys to say, "just show your oringinal birth certificate".....imagine how many "its fake, see this is how you can fake it" threads there would be..lol

They faked a 61 font?  lol  Dont you think if it was fake, someone on the right...SOMEONE would have said SOMETHING about it by now.  They would have shown it was fake by now doncha think?  lol

Burthers kill me.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 15, 2010)

Zona said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



You  asked about the advertisment I showed you it could be done and now you still remain clueless. You also made the comment that I didn't know anything about Hawaii birth certifactes. With one grandson  being born in Hawaii I would say betwen the two of us I am the expert.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 15, 2010)

Zona said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Even more silly:  Newspapers are on microfiche at virtually every public library known to man.  To "fake" the announcement would require a massive effort that would far exceed a single forged newspaper clipping.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 15, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



My mom was born in Hawaii.  I have roughly 1/2 of her DNA.  Your grandson has roughly 1/4 your DNA.

1/2>1/4.

Looks like I am the new resident export on the Hawaii Birth Certificate issue now.

Bow down before me.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 15, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Was the comment made to you about not knowing anything about Hawaiian Birth Certifactes? It was made to me thats why I said that. I am happy for you. So I guess you get to have a few family reuonions in hawaii Do they live on the big Island or one of the chain Islands?


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 15, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



No, she was an Army Brat.  That's why she was born there.  Home was elsewhere.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 15, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Ok since your mother is from Hawaii when you make one of those family reunions go to the libary and see if that advertisment is on file.


----------



## Zona (Jun 15, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



i have a wife from Hawaii and she explained it better than your grandson I am sure...

Expert indeed.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 15, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



The Honolulu Advertiser seems pretty proud of the fact that they carried it in their own newspaper.

http://the.honoluluadvertiser.com/dailypix/2009/Jul/28/hawaii907280345V4_b.jpg

Let me guess, that's all a conspiracy too.


----------



## Zona (Jun 15, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Ok, so I can make a fake newspaper clipping. (I have done it at carnivals)... DONT YOU THINK SOMEONE CAN DENOUNCE IT AS FAKE?  Why has no one..NO ONE come forth and said his birth announcement in 61 in  Hawaii was fake?  

Explain this please...come on...I dare ya...lol


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 15, 2010)

Zona said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Now everybody has connectsion in Hawaii? Yeah right. Neither you nor theother jackass are telling the truth because if you were telling the truth you would have made that information known on page one.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 15, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



 link with letterhead is needed.

This is what I got
Sorry, the story you are looking for is not here or is no longer available. 

Click here to return to our homepage.


----------



## Zona (Jun 15, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



This is the one I was talking about... but bigrebnc1775  will say its fake with absolutly no proof.  With all the right wing nuts out there, how is it no one can prove this is fake?  

Interesting question, no?  (Its because its real)...


----------



## Zona (Jun 15, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



My wife is second generation filipina from Hawaii.  (Her father retired there from the army) She went to Campbell high, went to Aiea community college  (Eventually got her degree from SDSU with me in San Diego) lived in Honolulu for 20 years.  If you have any..ANY questions about Hawaii, I can ask her for ya.

(By the way, you look silly again).  By the way, one of the best vacations I ever had was going there with her so she could show me what locals loved about Hawaii and not the tourist crap.  I happened to be in a C-9 squadron for a tour that went to Hawaii all the time, and believe me, I know what tourists like there.    Oh and she is the one who told me, there is no need to go to japan, just come to hawaii, SAME THING.....lol  She was right.

By the way, it seems like no matter what proof you get, you dont believe it, so continue...its fun watching you.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 15, 2010)

Zona said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Yeah right it's a little late to mention that after I mentioned my grandson. Not happening


----------



## Zona (Jun 15, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Yup, her not being from there  is about as credible as Obama being born in Hawaii.  I am good with this...lol

Need something only an insider would know about Hawaii, ask ....I will get her..lol

first its a fake 1961 advertisment in an Hawaii paper, now my wife is not from hawaii.  lol


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 15, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



It was from the original link about Dr. Fukino.  

So either the Honolulu is in on the conspiracy too or they did in fact publish this.

The wikileaks link is from the microfiche.

Hawaii officials confirm Obamas original birth certificate still exists | The Honolulu Advertiser | Hawaii's Newspaper
Obama 1961 birth announcement from Honolulu Advertiser - WikiLeaks


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 15, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Why would we?  It didn't seem proximately relevant until you tried to claim some sort of expertise on the Hawaii Birth Certificate issue due to the fact that one of your grandsons was born there.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 15, 2010)

candycorn said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Are you talking to me?  

I am not a birther.  I fucking hate birthers.


----------



## Zona (Jun 15, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Am I really in Arizona? Was I born in Philly? Did I do 20 in the navy?  You are a funny little fella you know that...no matter what, you wont believe anything you dont want to believe. 

My wife is from Hawaii, Obama was born there as well.   But continue...this is funny to watch.

Faked microfiche?  Faked news clipping with 61 font?  lol

You are a funny guy.

Here is a hint for you...WE LOVE BIRTHERS..it absolutely hurts your party when they actually have legitimate gripes really.  Continue.


----------



## Zona (Jun 15, 2010)

candycorn said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Um, I think you are directing that at the wrong guy....


----------



## candycorn (Jun 15, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



My bad.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 15, 2010)

Zona said:


> You are a funny guy.



What do you mean, "Funny Guy"?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4jz00Eelbk[/ame]


----------



## candycorn (Jun 15, 2010)

Tea Party Ted said:


> This is explosive and coming from the Chief Elections Clerk in Hawaii during the 2008 Presidential Campaign. He says he was in charge of verifying the Candidates and said Obama wasn't even born in Hawaii. This is not good for the President in light of all these troubles he has been having lately.
> 
> 
> Listen to him in a interview. It's 7 minutes.
> ...




How much more time do you plan to waste on this topic?

Obama is President.
He will be President for the next 3 years or so.
Nothing is going to change that.  

Its not even a matter of "what if".  You guys are jokes and losers.  Say hi to the truthers for us in the dustbin of history.


----------



## fyrenza (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't get the lies about the hospital birth, tbh.

WTF didn't they just say he was born, at home?

Because liars are stupid, and they create this whole WEB to cover something that wouldn't even have been questioned,

IF THEIR GUILT hadn't made them frantic to "look innocent."

Ever heard of The Path Of Least Resistance?  THAT's what telling the truth is, and there aren't a lot of places to get lost along it.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 15, 2010)

fyrenza said:


> I don't get the lies about the hospital birth, tbh.
> 
> WTF didn't they just say he was born, at home?
> 
> ...



Could be the fact that he was born in a hospital.  

Just saying.



> Ever heard of The Path Of Least Resistance?  THAT's what telling the truth is, and there aren't a lot of places to get lost along it.



Ever hear of Occam's Razor?


----------



## fyrenza (Jun 15, 2010)

Not a hospital in Hawaii, he wasn't.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 15, 2010)

fyrenza said:


> Not a hospital in Hawaii, he wasn't.



Sure he wasn't...........


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 15, 2010)

fyrenza said:


> I don't get the lies about the hospital birth, tbh.
> 
> WTF didn't they just say he was born, at home?
> 
> ...



There is no putative evidence, rabbit head, that remotely suggests that BHO is not an American.


----------



## fyrenza (Jun 15, 2010)

That's IT, isn't it???

Y'all have never even READ, let alone tried to STUDY,

*anything* about this man.

Listening to the "Oh, it's just a dirty rotten RACIST _HOAX_!" is ever so much easier.

And, please, save the lies about how you've read/listened to/etc. EVERYTHING about this,

'cuz if you HAD?

*YOU'd* have some questions for the man, also.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 16, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



You just don't get it. The question was asked about where the advertisement came from. I showed that anyoone can make an ad  now to look like it was made back in the 60's. If there is such an add from the 60's then it will be in the acrchives in Hawaii on file. You didn't like that information and you go into defensive mode. Who was the first person to show this advertisement, Was it someone from the obama admin.?


----------



## Zona (Jun 16, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > You are a funny guy.
> ...



"what, do I amuse you?"  Damn, I love that movie.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 16, 2010)

Birthers do prove that all opinions are not equal with their silly posturing, their dancing and prancing, their antics.  I have asked for one single shred of solid evidence.  They can't doit.


----------



## Intense (Jun 16, 2010)

Zona said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



That is not my issue. Your champion is worse than Kerry with his Military records. Release the School Transcripts. What are you pussies afraid of????? God you are pussies.


----------



## Intense (Jun 16, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Birthers do prove that all opinions are not equal with their silly posturing, their dancing and prancing, their antics.  I have asked for one single shred of solid evidence.  They can't doit.



Name a Presidential Candidate in the last 50 years other than Obama that has not made that information available???


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 16, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



So the Honolulu-Advertiser would link to a fraudulent announcement in their own paper that never actually existed.....

This is why you birthers are a hoot.  No matter how much logic and reason is thrown your way, it's must more conspiracy-minded bullshit in response.

BTW, the wikileak notes that they pulled the announcement from microfiche.  

Now they are in on the conspiracy too!


----------



## candycorn (Jun 16, 2010)

Intense said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Birthers do prove that all opinions are not equal with their silly posturing, their dancing and prancing, their antics.  I have asked for one single shred of solid evidence.  They can't doit.
> ...



Describe what you want Obama to do.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 16, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Well I am as curious as the next person.

I would like for Obama to allow the State of Hawaii to show people of integrity that long form birth certificate so we could know once and for all what is on it.

I would like for Obama to release his medical records as all other president's have done.  

I would like for Obama to produce his transcript, registration, and any available writings from Columbia which is one of the most murky periods of his past.  All other presidents have released such information.

I would like for Obama to produce his transcript, registration, and any available writings from Harvard as all other presidents have done.

If Obama is who he has represented himself to be, he will survive nicely any substandard grades or other amusing stuff that would show up on those transcripts.  He's already President so any imprudent personal opinions expressed in college won't hurt him.  He can blow that off easily as all politicians blow off imprudent stuff from their youth.

The only reason I can figure that he is unwilling for us to know any of all that is because it would explode the myth he has built around himself.  Possibly it would expose him as a liar on some points.   And possibly it would be a huge embarrassment to him on some points.  There are no doubt names, dates, etc and other information on those documents that won't stack up against what he wants us to believe.

But we will probably never know.


----------



## maineman (Jun 16, 2010)

are you suggesting that the hawaiian elected officials who have already attested to the existence of his birth certificate are NOT people of integrity??????


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 16, 2010)

maineman said:


> are you suggesting that the hawaiian elected officials who have already attested to the existence of his birth certificate are NOT people of integrity??????



Nope.  But nobody knows them.  And the fact that they can't tell us what is on the long form only increases the curiosity about what is on it that Obama doesn't want us to know.

Edit:   Remember that trip Obama took to Hawaii before the election.  His grandmother was dying and he wouldn't let the press come along on that trip.  But the few members of the press that continued to track his movements on that trip anyway say that he spent only a few minutes with his grandmother.  But he spent some time with the keepers of the birth certificate.  And it was then that he ordered the records sealed and they were not to be shown or released to anybody or discussed with anybody.

You see?   It is stuff like that which fuels the controversy.   Does it prove anything?   No it doesn't prove a thing.  All it does is peak curiosity and keep people wondering.  And digging.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 16, 2010)

Once again give us solid evidence that Obama is a foreigner.  None exists.  1/3rd of the GOP beleives this silliness.  As long as the party allows wacko heads any voice in its matter, it will remain in the minority.


----------



## Care4all (Jun 16, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



1- for what purpose do you want to see the long form?  what information do you think the long form has on it, that is not represented on the notarized and certified COLB that is pertinent to his birth?

do you think that the original birth certificate is NOT going to list Honolulu as his birth place even though the COLB has certified that this is what the original states?

WHAT is your purpose for wanting to see the original?

If you can explain what you THINK you will see or find out by seeing the original on file, I would appreciate it.

KNOW, that if he was NOT born in Hawaii, *there WOULD NOT be a Hawaiian birth certificate at all....*  it would be another form all together, that shows the place of birth, and the application for citizenship by the parents////

If he was born in another country, as with McCain....he would have a birth certificate from the country he was born in....McCain's birth certificate STATES he was born in the Panama Canal zone, IT DOES NOT list the state of his parent's birth or some state picked out of the sky as his birth place, but Panama....where he was born, is listed....McCain's p[arents had to APPLY for citizenship for him, then after months, it was approved.  He DID NOT get a birth certificate from a State in the United states after their application was approved????????

I just don't get your logic on this fyrefox?  so if you can shed some light on what you seem to think you will find by viewing the original....PLEASE tell us.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 16, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Care, I've said again and again I believe Obama is a U.S. citizen.  I simply don't believe he would ever have gotten through the process if he was not.

But those things I am curious about, I am curious about.  I started out in life to be an investigative reporter.  My life worked out in a different direction, but I remain an investigator, researcher, and historian at heart.

Condemn me if you wish for being curious about stuff that a President of the United States seems almost desperate to keep secret.  But I am curious.

And I bet if somebody figures out a way to crack the code and find out about some of that stuff, you're curious enough to want to see it too.


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 16, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > are you suggesting that the hawaiian elected officials who have already attested to the existence of his birth certificate are NOT people of integrity??????
> ...



Without evidence that they are deceitful, wouldn't it be prudent to assume that they are not?

I have seen nothing at all to indicate that Dr. Fukino has done anything at all to suggest she was anything but honest.  The question of his U.S. birth was raised.  She had access and was authorized to release the information that she did.  By doing so, if she was deceitful she risked her job and her reputation... but for what?

At this point, I have to go with the belief that she has been honest.

As for why he got his application for financial aid sealed, there could well be a legitimate reason for having done so.  People do have privacy issues and maybe there is something that he doesn't want exposed... maybe it is simply that he was living with another woman at the time and doesn't want that information or her name brought into the mix.  Who knows what it is?

For all I know, the accusations may be true, but I can think of other reasons why a person would not want private information such as that released.

To be honest, I wouldn't want you guys going through all my loan applications either, and quite frankly, I can't think of anything off of the top of my head that I would want to hide, but damnit there are things that are just none of your cotton-picking business    Your being collective of course! And of course, IMHO.

Immie


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 16, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Careful, curiosity killed the paper clip!  {points at avatar} Oh, wait that was "the cat".  

If only this was from Willow!

Immie


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 16, 2010)

Immanuel said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > maineman said:
> ...



You are a private citizen though Immie and hold little or no power over the rest of us.  Nor do I hold any power over anybody else.  Thus, unless I violate somebody else's rights, my private life is my business and nobody else's.  I will choose what information anybody else is privy to have.

A President of the United States, however, holds enormous power over the rest of us and has almost unlimited resources to do just about anything he wants to do to anybody.  He has almost unlimited resources to hide just about anything he chooses to do to anybody.  For that reason, his character and integrity as reflected in his personal history and background should be much more open and public and visible in order for us to choose somebody we can trust to be reasonably ethical and honest to hold that position.   Those who seek such high office really should forfeit most of their privacy while they hold that office.

It's kind of like those going into the military willingly forfeit some of their individual rights while they are in the service.


----------



## maineman (Jun 16, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > are you suggesting that the hawaiian elected officials who have already attested to the existence of his birth certificate are NOT people of integrity??????
> ...



I agree with Immie.... you have no reason to doubt the integrity of the elected officials who verified his birth certificate.  And I would LOVE to see a non-partisan news source that shows that Obama "spent some time with the keepers of the birth certificate.  And it was THEN that he ordered the records sealed".


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 16, 2010)

maineman said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > maineman said:
> ...



I haven't doubted anybody's integrity.  Some of you people are amazing reading into comments stuff that absolutely hasn't been said.  I absolutely believe those people who say the birth certificate is authentic and they aren't allowed to tell us a damn thing about it.


----------



## maineman (Jun 16, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> *I haven't doubted anybody's integrity.*  Some of you people are amazing reading into comments stuff that absolutely hasn't been said.  I absolutely believe those people who say the birth certificate is authentic and they aren't allowed to tell us a damn thing about it.



so..when you said, *"I would like for Obama to allow the State of Hawaii to show people of integrity that long form birth certificate" *you were meaing that the state of Hawaii should show *MORE* people of integrity over and above the people of integrity that had already seen it and verified its authenticity?  I see.  That makes LOTS of sense.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 16, 2010)

maineman said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > *I haven't doubted anybody's integrity.*  Some of you people are amazing reading into comments stuff that absolutely hasn't been said.  I absolutely believe those people who say the birth certificate is authentic and they aren't allowed to tell us a damn thing about it.
> ...



You still are either not hearing what I have been saying or you don't WANT to hear what I'm saying.  It is not a matter of integrity.   Maybe if I type really REALLY slow and spell the words out carefully you guys will be able to finally comprehend that.  It is NOT the witnesses integrity that is being questioned here.  At least by me.

The people who have seen the long form, assuming there is a long form, are under strict orders to keep it sealed and tell nobody what is on it.   Instead of allowing all interested parties to examine the short form birth certificate, it was shown to a very select few all of whom agree it is the real deal, but nobody else is allowed to see it.

Can't you see how that kind of cloak and dagger stuff simply fuels the conspiracy theorists?  And makes the non-conspiracy theorists such as myself continue to be curious about WHY they don't want anybody to see these things?


----------



## Care4all (Jun 16, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Again, I ask....WHAT information on the long form birth certificate, do YOU want to know, that relates to him NOT BEING a natural born citizen?

If you just want him to release the long form so you can find out HIS MOTHER'S doctor's name or the hospital he was born in, (VERY PRIVATE INFORMATION for/with NO REASON relating to the presidency AT ALL) then your investigative curiosity serves NO purpose unless you wanted to work for the national Enquirer....and I seriously doubt this was the kind of reporter you wanted to be...

so STATE your purpose....not a fishing expedition, but your purpose....what you plan to accomplish, what you want to know about obama that is on the standard long form birth certificate, THAT TRULY MATTERS in your investigative curiosity quest...???

And another question for you....why not just ask him?  What was your mother's doctor's name?  What hospital were you born at?  Why jump on board on these birther threads, SAYING you know they are wrong and he was born here, while then posting, what appears to be the opposite?

Care


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 16, 2010)

maineman said:


> I agree with Immie.... you have no reason to doubt the integrity of the elected officials who verified his birth certificate.  And I would LOVE to see a non-partisan news source that shows that Obama "spent some time with the keepers of the birth certificate.  And it was THEN that he ordered the records sealed".



It's in the same corner of the internet that has the story and evidence that Obama is spending millions of dollars in legal fees to keep his records concealed.  

Another common birther lie, I mean claim.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 16, 2010)

Curiousity does not subsitute for a reason to know, foxfyre.  The records have been verified, and you have no legal or ethical right to know.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 16, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



My purpose is to satisfy my curiosity about a famous person.  I am interested in interesting people and like to know as much as possible about them.  So I read lots of news accounts and biographies and such as that.   

If you see me as evil for having such curiosity, then so be it.

The astonishing lack of curiosity among the Obama worshipers is almost as fascinating to me.  I can guarantee there was no lack of curiosity from the same people about other folks in the public realm and the screams of 'cover up' are always loud and clear if anybody presumes to conceal almost anything.


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 16, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



"Character and integrity"?  We are speaking about politicians, aren't we?

And I agree with what you state to a large extent, but there comes a time when there is no supporting evidence that a case needs to be put aside for the time being and quite frankly, I think in this case that time has been reached.  

We can all speculate with "what ifs" but pushing this makes us appear like sore losers.  We are not going to get copies of his financial dealings, plain and simple, especially if we intend on using them against him.  Would you open up your past in such a manner, whether you were the President or not for people that want nothing more than to destroy you?  I would not.  I'm sure President Bush didn't volunteer information either.  I know President Clinton didn't.

What is he hiding?  I have no clue!  Would I like to know?  Damn straight I would.  But damage control says, it's time to plug this hole in the hull and get this ship (conservatism) back under sail and stop looking like crybabies.  We lost.  He/they beat us fair and square.  Time to move on.

Immie


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 16, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> I would like for Obama to allow the State of Hawaii to show people of integrity that long form birth certificate so we could know once and for all what is on it.



He's done this.  Dr. Fukino, the Director of Health, has twice stated that she has seen and verified all original documentation and that Obama was born in Hawaii.



> Care, I've said again and again I believe Obama is a U.S. citizen.  I simply don't believe he would ever have gotten through the process if he was not.



Right.  He wouldn't have gotten through the process because Dr. Fukino would not have been able to state that she had seen his original documentation and that he was born in Hawaii.

I mean, this fence straddling by (as I refer to them) pseudo-birthers is somewhat amazing.  It always starts out with "I am a rational person and I believe Obama was born in Hawaii *but*.....  and after the but they start to list off the same load of crap that the hard core birthers do.

This may or may not be you, but I really believe there are a group of people who know damn well that this isn't an issue, but are going to keep giving it lip service simply to muddy the water.

In that regard, it's even more obnoxious than the birthers.  At least the birthers believe the crap they are spewing.


----------



## Immanuel (Jun 16, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



For my part of this conversation, I'm not talking about you in particular. 

You have already stated that you believe the birth certificate is valid.

I know there are a lot of people on the right that disagree with me, but all I can see is that conservatives are looking like... well whiny liberals in the way this is progressing.

Immie


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 16, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Curiousity does not subsitute for a reason to know, foxfyre.  The records have been verified, and you have no legal or ethical right to know.



I am curious as to what Bush's medical records would state for his entire life.  Was he ever tested for STDs during his free-wheeling bachelor days in the TANG?  Was he ever admitted for intoxication?  Is there anything embarrassing there?

I am curious.  I have no legal or ethical right to know.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 16, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Curiousity does not subsitute for a reason to know, foxfyre.  The records have been verified, and you have no legal or ethical right to know.
> ...



But I believe President Bush did release ALL his medical records did he not?  He really didn't have a reason not to.  He freely admitted his drinking problem.  And nobody was tested for STDs during the period he was a free wheeling bachelor.  That just didn't happen unless you came up with symptoms alarming enough to get checked out.

And maybe you weren't active on the internet during the Bush years, but I was.  There was no detail of his life, his daughters' lives, etc. etc. etc. too miniscule to not wonder about, speculate about, characterize in most unkind ways, and post ad nauseum.

Ditto for Bill Clinton and Hillary Clinton for the eight years of his presidency.

So why is the privacy of our current President suddenly so sacrosanct?  Are his worshippers so terrified that the mythical illusion might be burst that they must protect their current idol at all costs?   Must any curiosity about that person be tagged as having some kind of ulterior or dishonest or hypocritical motive?

Again, if being curious about a famous person makes me evil, I am absolutely evil.

And I will continue to be evil I guess.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 16, 2010)

Foxfyre, you are arguing a senseless position other than for yourself.

It's your opinion only with no real merit.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 16, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Foxfyre, you are arguing a senseless position other than for yourself.
> 
> It's your opinion only with no real merit.



Good Jake.  I'm sure you are far too brilliant and far too important to waste your time on those whose opinion has no real merit.  So I'll trust that you won't mind if I don't respond further to your magnificent observations and most cognizant interpretations and brilliant exegesis.  I wouldn't presume to waste your time.


----------



## Zona (Jun 16, 2010)

Intense said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...




Divert!  OH and I am still hunting down transcrips from McCain's Acedemy days.  Cant find them dammit and i will stick on this point so I can divert on everything else.


Now back to how, in Hawaii in a local paper ....IN 1961...they announced the birth of a Barrack Hussein Obama!  How can this be?  lol


----------



## Zona (Jun 16, 2010)

Intense said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Birthers do prove that all opinions are not equal with their silly posturing, their dancing and prancing, their antics.  I have asked for one single shred of solid evidence.  They can't doit.
> ...



No other one has been asked.  What is different about this one...WHAT?  lol


----------



## Zona (Jun 16, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...


Do you have links to other presidents doing it?  Do you even have links of other presidents even being asked for this?  Burfers rule!
I want bush to do the same thing.  See how silly *I* look?


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Jun 16, 2010)

Personally,i believe that this President was born in Kenya and not Hawaii. His Grandmother's earlier statements regarding visiting him as a baby in a Kenyan Hospital seem legitimate to me. Her story of course changed later on when he announced he was running for President. I just don't see a Grandmother lying about something like that. It is also widely accepted in Kenya that he was born there. 

But why would they put an Anti-American foreigner in there? I believe it has to do with the New World Order and their pursuit of a One World Government. This President's policies do seem to be supporting this agenda. His apology tours do tend to make better sense when you look at things from this perspective. They have to tear down the American ego and condition American minds into believing America is bad and that a One World Government is a better alternative. They have to tear down the American ego first though. I think this President is definitely supporting that agenda. This President very well could be a New World Order foreign plant. Makes you think huh?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 16, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre, you are arguing a senseless position other than for yourself.
> ...



Who cares what you respond to, but I will respond to obvious nonsense that you post.  All opinions are not equal.

On the other side, much of what you write is very interesting, but your political prognostications are far, far off.  So don't respond, but I know you will read.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 16, 2010)

And Lib's statements above are an example exactly why I am on this board: to interject some sanity into the nonsense.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 16, 2010)

LibocalypseNow said:


> Personally,i believe that this President was born in Kenya and not Hawaii.



We know.

You've said it 15 fucking times in this thread already.  

What is it with you Paul people?  You seem to think if you just say it over and over and over and over it will all come true.

Mass effect and all that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 16, 2010)

Zona said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



I swear when I get time, I'm going to initiate a USMB remedial reading class.

Bush did all that actually, but that is beside the point.

What anybody else does and what I would like to see are two entirely separate things.

Don't they teach reading comprehension or logical sequence in school at all these days?


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Jun 16, 2010)

Yea well they keep telling us that the New World Order doesn't exist but now i'm seeing that as a big lie. They are moving us towards a One World Government. Putting an Anti-American foreigner in there would be a good start in conditioning the American minds into believing America is bad and that a One World Government really is a better alternative. This President's policies such as apology tours and such,do seem to support this agenda. Too much of this guy's past is so murky. What do we really know about him? It does make you wonder no? Hmm?


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 16, 2010)

LibocalypseNow said:


> Yea well they keep telling us that the New World Order doesn't exist but now i'm seeing that as a big lie. They are moving us towards a One World Government. Putting an Anti-American foreigner in there would be a good start in conditioning the American minds into believing America is bad and that a One World Government really is a better alternative. This President's policies such as apology tours and such,do seem to support this agenda. Too much of this guy's past is so murky. What do we really know about him? It does make you wonder no? Hmm?



Oh.  You are one of those NWO/Trilateral Commission/Bilderburger guys?

Well, that explains a lot.


----------



## Modbert (Jun 16, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> We know.
> 
> You've said it 15 fucking times in this thread already.
> 
> ...



That and if you manipulate a online poll, Ron Paul will become POTUS.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 16, 2010)

Modbert said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > We know.
> ...



If 2008 showed us anything, it showed us that.

Thank God we have President Dr. Paul to de-fibrillate the constitution.  Poor bastard is going into AFIB with RVR.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Jun 16, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> > Yea well they keep telling us that the New World Order doesn't exist but now i'm seeing that as a big lie. They are moving us towards a One World Government. Putting an Anti-American foreigner in there would be a good start in conditioning the American minds into believing America is bad and that a One World Government really is a better alternative. This President's policies such as apology tours and such,do seem to support this agenda. Too much of this guy's past is so murky. What do we really know about him? It does make you wonder no? Hmm?
> ...



Yes and proud of it. The New World Order has clearly begun their psyops campaign. They must destroy the American ego first,hence numerous apology tours and such. America is clearly the last hurdle in achieving their One World Government goal. Putting an Anti-American foreigner in the White House makes perfect sense when you realize what's going on. Look at this guy's policies so far. They do seem to support the New World Order's One World Government agenda. They are moving us towards a One World Government and i'm actually surprised so few see this. America must be humbled and their ego destroyed. An Anti-American foreigner in the White House sure helps this along no? We're their last hurdle. These are conspiracy theories but not all conspiracy theories are just theories. Open your mind and think.


----------



## sitarro (Jun 16, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> > Personally,i believe that this President was born in Kenya and not Hawaii.
> ...



Have you read that imbecile zona's post ace?


----------



## Care4all (Jun 16, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



but you SAID ''all writings....from the school of his released'' and that 'ALL presidents have done' such....WHERE and WHEN has other presidents released all their ''writings''?  

Did president bush release all that he wrote in college, i do not remember reading any of them or the media cover them???????  was this demanded of clinton, or reagan or carter or nixon?  why the demand NOW? 

and you listed all the NEGATIVE things you anticipate to find so you can critic him on them...and even mention obama could make them roll over?  Is this REAL investigative curiosity or a *witch hunt* or vendetta?  

Smells like a witch hunt to me...that serves no purpose but to make this country even more hateful and more divided?

i usually agree with you on most things fyrefox, but on this....let's just say, i don't.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Jun 16, 2010)

Many of his College records are still sealed. Why would they remain sealed? What do people really know about this guy? How did he become President? It does seem like the whole thing was a rig-job. This stuff is much bigger than the two American political parties and their petty squabbles. This guy just seems like a New World Order foreign plant to me. People need to open their minds. There is a much bigger picture than most would ever believe.


----------



## Gremlin-USA (Jun 16, 2010)

*I found Proof !*

Obama was not Born, he was hatched

Here is a picture of BO's Acorn Egg 







.


----------



## Care4all (Jun 16, 2010)

LibocalypseNow said:


> Many of his College records are still sealed. Why would they remain sealed? What do people really know about this guy? How did he become President? It does seem like the whole thing was a rig-job. This stuff is much bigger than the two American political parties and their petty squabbles. This guy just seems like a New World Order foreign plant to me. People need to open their minds. There is a much bigger picture than most would ever believe.



most all but not all of president bush's transcripts were released 4 years in to his presidency....when they became a hot spot in his race against john kerry.  none of president bush's writings were released that i am aware of...?

EDIT!

maybe that was his naval acadamy transcripts?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 16, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Because if you had connections with anyone who has a Hawaiian birth certifacte you would let everybody know about it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 16, 2010)

Zona said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...


 You asked where did the advertisement come from I showed you a possible way one could be forged. You don't like the answer don't ask the question.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 16, 2010)

maineman said:


> are you suggesting that the hawaiian elected officials who have already attested to the existence of his birth certificate are NOT people of integrity??????


Hell yes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 16, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



As a journalism major and one that worked in the university administration, there was a ton of stuff I published during my college years.  I presume it is all still there in the archives somewhere, and I would guess if I ever ran for high office, a lot of folks would be going after it to find out more about me.   If I want to see my daughter's Master's Thesis or her PhD dissertation, it is right there at the university for anybody to look at.  I have had employers who wanted my college transcript and they got it.  (And believe me, there IS some embarassing stuff in that.  I flunked Art Appreciation for instance. )   But there is little or no paper trail of any of that for President Obama.  It has all been expunged or is sealed and under lock and key somewhere.

So why is that?   What is there that he is ashamed or afraid for the people to see?

And I don't recall listing a single negative that I would expect re Barack Obama because I have none in mind.  I did say that there must be something very embarrasing there or such unprecedented secrecy wouldn't be so rigidly enforced.   What I also suggested is that folks like you seemed terrified that there WILL be negative things and therefore you defend such unprecedented secrecy for this President alone.  I would bet a steak dinner you thought George Bush should be forthcoming about stuff in his past no matter how embarassing that might have been.  But so far as I know, he didn't hold any of it back.

As previously said, I don't think a person in high office with great power over those who put him there should have many, if any, secrets.  We should know the kind of person we are trusting with that kind of power.

And again if I am evil or a witch )) for being curious about why a famous figure would be so anxious to keep so much hidden and wondering what there is to hide, then I'll just have to be stuck with those labels I guess.  Because I am curious.  And given a chance to see, I'll absolutely look.

And I still think the astonishing lack of curiosity on the part of the Obama supporters is really interesting too.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 16, 2010)

Here's something that some might find interesting

Primary Documents

Birth certificates (Certificates of Live Birth and Certifications of Live Birth) and Certificates of Hawaiian Birth are the primary documents used to determine native Hawaiian qualification.

The Department of Hawaiian Home Lands accepts both Certificates of Live Birth (original birth certificate) and Certifications of Live Birth because they are official government records documenting an individuals birth.  The Certificate of Live Birth generally has more information which is useful for genealogical purposes as compared to the Certification of Live Birth which is a computer-generated printout that provides specific details of a persons birth.  Although original birth certificates (Certificates of Live Birth) are preferred for their greater detail, the State Department of Health (DOH) no longer issues Certificates of Live Birth.  When a request is made for a copy of a birth certificate, the DOH issues a Certification of Live Birth.

If the DOH does not have a birth certificate on file for any of your parents or grandparents, you must obtain a "no-record certification." A "no-record certification tells Department of Hawaiian Home Lands staff that the DOH searched its files and cannot find the records requested.  At a minimum, the DHHL asks that applicants produce certified copies of birth certificates, certificates of Hawaiian birth, or no-record certifications for the following people:

Yourself (if your present legal name differs from the name listed on your birth certificate, you must also submit a marriage certificate, a divorce decree, or a legal name change decree to account for this difference);
Your natural father;
Your natural mother;
Your natural father's parents;
Your natural mother's parents; and
Your natural great-grandparents if applicable (submit these if your grandparents were born after the 1920s)

***IMPORTANT***            

(1)  Birth certificates of adopted individuals must be cleared through family court. Please ask DHHL staff for assistance.

(2)  Out-of-state and foreign birth records [i.e. FS-240 (Consular Report of Birth Abroad of a Citizen of the United States of America), DS-1350 (Certification of Report of Birth), etc.] must be accompanied by notarized affidavits from the biological parents.
Applying for Hawaiian Home Lands &mdash; Department of Hawaiian Home Lands


Certification of Live Birth
This certification of live birth or birth certificate enables a person to obtain important documents such as social security number and benefits and passports. It gives people permission to attend school, and to obtain such things as life insurance, health insurance, tax credits and child benefits, especially if you are applying for assistance from a state government agency. 
Certificate of Live Birth
The Certificate of Live Birth will include personal, precise and detailed information on both parents and the baby, including ethnicity, birth weight of child and the manner in which the child was born; such as vaginally or C-section. It will also include information on what number rank of birth it is at the time of delivery. Certification of Live Birth just shows the city and state for the place of birth, name of the hospital, the parent's names, ages and job titles, and the signature of the attending physician. 


Read more: Certificate of Live Birth Vs. Certification of Live Birth | eHow.com Certificate of Live Birth Vs. Certification of Live Birth | eHow.com

I don't recall seeing a signature of the attending physician


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Jun 16, 2010)

The New World Order powers are much bigger than the two American political parties. They can destroy anyone at any time. So Tim Adams better watch his back. The fact is we have never had a President we knew so little about. What about those College records? Something is definitely wrong with this picture and i can't be the only American who sees this. Weird stuff.


----------



## Intense (Jun 16, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Honestly, retire after his first term. There are ideologies not compatible with Federalist Constitutional Government. He's not the first to violate the sacred trust, nor will he be the last. Were we educated rather indoctrinated, we would understand the "We The People" perspective of representative government. Civic responsibility is not limited, as Hamilton thought, to showing upon election day and voting how your party or union instructed you to vote. Voice and action motivated by conscience, individual perspective, is the best that each of us has to offer, regardless of the lines in the sand.


----------



## Care4all (Jun 16, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Here's something that some might find interesting
> 
> Primary Documents
> 
> ...



each STATE has their own requirements for what is put on the short form.

look up what hawaiian law is and you will find the specific difference in their certification and certificate.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 16, 2010)

The ideologies of folks like Intense and Lib and several others are not compatible with that of the United States.  However, that does not mean they cannot participate in the American narrative.  So, I suggest, my young friends, that you give the President the same grace you would want.

And note, yet once again, no evidence has been posted for their conspiracies.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 16, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> And Lib's statements above are an example exactly why I am on this board: to interject some sanity into the nonsense.


LOL YOU?!?!?! interject SANITY?!?!?! 

NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 16, 2010)

Care4all said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's something that some might find interesting
> ...



Didn't you notice? This was from Hawaii.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jun 16, 2010)

fyrenza said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



There is an original. The State always keeps the original. They give out certified copies. They allow viewing, not photocopying, of the original.
Not even a good try there. Air ball brick.
Wham it zero on set.


----------



## Intense (Jun 16, 2010)

Zona said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Too bad you didn't get McCain along with Specter. Care to make an offer???


----------



## Intense (Jun 16, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> The ideologies of folks like Intense and Lib and several others are not compatible with that of the United States.  However, that does not mean they cannot participate in the American narrative.  So, I suggest, my young friends, that you give the President the same grace you would want.
> 
> And note, yet once again, no evidence has been posted for their conspiracies.



Who died and made you God??? You pathetic freak of nature. You are not compatible with Liberty, Free Speech, or Free will. You have been employed by the Government for too long you Statist, Party, Union Puke. Talk about wasted tax dollars and incompetence. God, spare us the bureaucratic bullshit.  Here is my Ideology Dirt bag, "Life, Liberty, Property, and The Pursuit of Happiness". What is yours??? Living off of other peoples money, while telling them what they can and cannot do. Live your own life and stop pissing on everyone else's parade.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Jun 16, 2010)

We very well could have a New World Order foreign plant in the White House. This notion scares most people so much that they refuse to even consider this possibility. They are moving us towards a One World Government. They must first destroy the American spirit and ego. This is where an Anti-American foreigner in the White House comes into play. This current President is surely helping in the demoralization of our country and is clearly in support of a One World Government. His policies indicate this. Remember his "God damn America" indoctrination? America is clearly their last hurdle in achieving their One World Government goal. You have to demoralize the American People first. I believe this psyops process is well underway. So much is still unknown about this President. That should bother all Americans. I know it bothers me.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 16, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Obviously I wouldn't.  Why not?   Because it's completely un-germane to the issue at hand.

My mother was born in Hawaii, but I brought it up to poke fun at your notion that your grandson being born in Hawaii made you an expert on the Hawaiian birth certificate issue.  

Hence the fractions.  

Lord.  Are you really this dense?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 16, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



I look at it this way if you had a connection with anyone with a birth certifacte from Hawaii and being as outspoken as you are against anyone who may question the validity of obama's birth records, yes you woulkd have mentioned that little fact. You only said something after I mentioned my grandson.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 16, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Fine believe what you want.  FWIW, I think bringing your grandson's Hawaiian birth into this matter was idiotic.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 16, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



Why I never mentioned his name or gave out any personal information. So why was it  idiotic?


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 16, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Because it doesn't give you any sort of special dispensation over the technicalities/legalities of this matter.

In case you haven't figured this out, I was mocking you in my response thread.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 16, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



In case you haven't figured it out I know you lied.
*Ok let's go back to reply # 325 page number 22
This part of a comment made to me by zona*
Psssst, you look like a fool here. You have no idea what they do with "birth certificates" in hawaii, do you? lol 
The comment was an attack and I posted what needed to be said. so yes I have a little knowledge of Hawaiian Birth certificates about 40 lbs worth and 2 and a half feet tall blonde hair cute little fellow


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 16, 2010)

Just to clarify some comments made earlier in the thread, here is a copy of a Certificate of Live Birth produced roughly in the same era that President Obama was born, along with the Certification of Live Birth as posted on FactCheck:







\




So now if I was still an investigative reporter assigned to dig into this, another question I would want answered is why is the certification number on the certification blacked out?

And the conspiracy theorists would of course come up with the theory that this is a bogus certification created for dishonest purposes.   They couldn't very well use the right number already assigned to somebody else at the time the birth allegedly occurred.

I don't have a clue and probably there is a logical and satisfactory answer to the question.  But it is a legitimate question.  And it is fair to ask it.

Meanwhile, I remain curious.


----------



## fyrenza (Jun 16, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Once again give us solid evidence that Obama is a foreigner.  None exists.  1/3rd of the GOP beleives this silliness.  As long as the party allows wacko heads any voice in its matter, it will remain in the minority.



In case this point has flown over your head,

THERE IS NO EVIDENCE FOR HIM BEING AN AMERICAN CITIZEN, EITHER!

None.

As stated, EVERY other presidential nominee has WILLINGLY provided these records,

so the fact that he continues to HIDE THEM behind a bunch of legal mumbo-jumbo?

Smacks of deceit.

*Let's see YOUR solid, valid, not-from-biased-sources EVIDENCE, pal.*

Oh, oops!  THERE IS NONE!

So, since EVERYONE else who has aspired to the postition of POTUS HAS released their records,

his actions regarding this can ONLY be logically explained by the fact that HE HAS NONE that would validate his claims.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 16, 2010)

No one has an individual right to another's personal records, foxfyre.  You know that if you have been a journalist.  What am I missing here?  You have no grounds for any of your requests.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 16, 2010)

fyrenza said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Once again give us solid evidence that Obama is a foreigner.  None exists.  1/3rd of the GOP beleives this silliness.  As long as the party allows wacko heads any voice in its matter, it will remain in the minority.
> ...



You are lying again, rabbit head.  Give us the links that prove your statement.  If you don't, then you are lying.


----------



## fyrenza (Jun 16, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> The ideologies of folks like Intense and Lib and several others are not compatible with that of the United States.  However, that does not mean they cannot participate in the American narrative.  So, I suggest, my young friends, *that you give the President the same grace you would want.*
> 
> And note, yet once again, no evidence has been posted for their conspiracies.



You got it, pal!

When applying for a college?

I had to provide my birth certificate and all of the transcripts from other colleges that I attended.

When applying for a job?

I had to provide my birth certificate and all of the references from my previous jobs, as well as my college transcripts.

He can have ALL of the Grace I've had.

Now, let's see *him* provide what *he's LEGALLY* been asked for.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 16, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> No one has an individual right to another's personal records, foxfyre.  You know that if you have been a journalist.  What am I missing here?  You have no grounds for any of your requests.



Any record in the clerk of courts is open to the public.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 16, 2010)

Where are your links, rabbit head?  Go try to get your next door neighbor's birth record, moron.  You will have your ass turned out on the curb.


----------



## fyrenza (Jun 16, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> You are lying again, rabbit head.  Give us the links that prove your statement.  If you don't, then you are lying.



God, you're SO FUCKING PREDICTABLE!

I asked YOU for YOUR links.

I realize you can't provide any to VALID citations of copies of his birth certificate, since every one of the PROOFS that were offered were FRAUDULENT,

but I was hoping to make you realize that you've been HAD.

Interesting to see that you don't even bother to spend ONE MINUTE trying to find anything...

I guess you already know there ISN"T anything out there that COULD validate his claim.

Nice try at throwing it back on me, but let's see YOUR citations and YOUR research and YOUR study on this subject.

...

...

...

Yeah, well, I won't hold my breath.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 16, 2010)

rabbithead is losing the argument.

Birthers carry the burden of proof.  They must provide evidence that supports their claim that BHO is an alien.  They have provided nothing at all except opinions, and then want their opponents to refute their opinions.

That's not how it works and that is why rabbithead is getting upset.  Birther fail, again.

You have to produce evidence before we go ahead, rabbithead, it's on you.


----------



## fyrenza (Jun 16, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Where are your links, rabbit head?  Go try to get your next door neighbor's birth record, moron.  You will have your ass turned out on the curb.



Am I trying to HIRE my neighbor?

If I was, I'd either SEE the b.c., or they wouldn't be working for me.


----------



## fyrenza (Jun 16, 2010)

In fact, I'd LURVE to see YOU go apply for a job, and REFUSE to fork up any and all records you were asked for,

telling the HR folks to SUE you for them!

I, and THEY, would be laughing our asses off,

as you were escorted from the building!!!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 16, 2010)

fyrenza said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Where are your links, rabbit head?  Go try to get your next door neighbor's birth record, moron.  You will have your ass turned out on the curb.
> ...



Please ready, rabbithead.  Please, instead of emoting.  Your podjo was suggesting that he could get someone else's records from the county clerk because it is public property.  I told him try to get a birth certificate from there.  You try it.  You won't get it.

You are a fail on this subject, as all birthers are.  We are laughing at you now.


----------



## fyrenza (Jun 16, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> rabbithead is losing the argument.
> 
> Birthers carry the burden of proof.  They must provide evidence that supports their claim that BHO is an alien.  They have provided nothing at all except opinions, and then want their opponents to refute their opinions.
> 
> ...



The burden of proof is on the one holding the evidence in this instance,

so let's see it.

You know what?  I'd be willing to bet that even when the democratic party SHUNS this character,

YOU will still be screaming to high heavens about how abused Obama was.

What ARE you going to say when everyone finally takes a breath and realizes that they've been betrayed?

OH, I know!  You'll just invent another screen name to hide behind and pretend like none of THIS ever happened.

The one losing any argument is you, pal, and you lost the second you decided to back a liar, cheater and betrayer.

Must suck being you...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 16, 2010)

OK, rabbithead, you made the claim and you don't have the evidence, so, you fail.


----------



## fyrenza (Jun 16, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> You are a fail on this subject, as all birthers are.  We are laughing at you now.



Oh?

All I see is YOU...

Looks like everyone else took a giant step back from your ignorant ravings,

hopefully to listen to some of BOTH sides of this story.

And I can assure you that I'm NOT laughing at you ~

just wishing you'd Open Your Mind, and study up on some of this before opening your mouth/keyboard again.

<sigh>


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 16, 2010)

You are a very credulous individual, and that's OK.  Take all kinds to go around.  If you ever get any evidence (any credible evidence at all), let us know.


----------



## Intense (Jun 16, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> No one has an individual right to another's personal records, foxfyre.  You know that if you have been a journalist.  What am I missing here?  You have no grounds for any of your requests.



Unless you are a Government Puke. Medical Records used to be safe too. What a joke. Privacy should have been protected in The Bill of Rights. Unfortunately our Forefathers did not see this cluster fuck coming. Who knew the damage mid level administrative bureaucrat's would do before the invention of xerox, copy machines, the web, and too much free time. Now a journalist can publish almost anything, National secrets, classified files,  personal information on Guantanamo guards, CIA, they get to publish leaked information out of the Pentagon. You really nailed that one Jake.


----------



## Intense (Jun 16, 2010)

fyrenza said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > You are lying again, rabbit head.  Give us the links that prove your statement.  If you don't, then you are lying.
> ...



Shit,.... I would be satisfied just knowing how much he paid Governor Blagojevich for that Senate seat. Who did he out bid??? Which Chicago crime family claimed him???


----------



## Intense (Jun 16, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> You are a very credulous individual, and that's OK.  Take all kinds to go around.  If you ever get any evidence (any credible evidence at all), let us know.



Why, so you can destroy it??? Obstruct the process???


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jun 16, 2010)

Scary shit here. Accusations with no evidence.
Would not want any of you birthers on a jury ever. You do not require any evidence, rely on hearsay as solid evidence and are biased to the core.
The Founders are rolling in their graves. You folks would break the core foundation of the judicial system.
You do not have to prove you are innocent morons. The burden is ON YOU dumbasses to prove without a doubt that Obama is not an American citizen. The evidence is against you because you have ZERO evidence.
Scary as hell. You folks claim to be American citizens yourself and have no clue as to the foundation of America, innocent until proven guilty. NO ONE has to prove they are innocent. You makea claim YOU have toprove it. Not the other way around.
Do not like it? Move to Iran. They operate your way there. Delta is ready when you are.


----------



## Intense (Jun 16, 2010)

Gadawg73 said:


> Scary shit here. Accusations with no evidence.
> Would not want any of you birthers on a jury ever. You do not require any evidence, rely on hearsay as solid evidence and are biased to the core.
> The Founders are rolling in their graves. You folks would break the core foundation of the judicial system.
> You do not have to prove you are innocent morons. The burden is ON YOU dumbasses to prove without a doubt that Obama is not an American citizen. The evidence is against you because you have ZERO evidence.
> ...



We are asking questions you don't have the answer to while Napoleon is destroying the Republic, and you are worried about the jury.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 16, 2010)

You have no legitimate questions, Obama is not Napoleon, and you are all junior McCarthy wannabees.

No, you will never get power again while good Americans in their scores of millions will oppose you.

And try to take power by force, and don't be surprised at what your future will be.

In other words, we are not intimidated by any of you.


----------



## Intense (Jun 16, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> You have no legitimate questions, Obama is not Napoleon, and you are all junior McCarthy wannabees.
> 
> No, you will never get power again while good Americans in their scores of millions will oppose you.
> 
> ...



It's not about power Jake, you mid level wanna be administrative clone. It's about Liberty, Voice, Free will. Stop pissing on the charcoal. Statist pukes trying to manipulate and run everyone's lives. Live your own life and when you find something original to say, say it. I'm glad to hear your ideas. Do you know the difference between ideas and conclusions Jake.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 16, 2010)

The difference between premises and conclusions?  Sure.  But you don't.  You leave out the evidence.

You are a wannabee, son.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 16, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I've been reading the back and fourth....

How many Presidental Birth Certificates have you held in your hands and inspected, held up to the light, checked for typo's....etc? 

I'm guessing none.

So if you haven't...you're relying on what exactly to determine that all of the other Presidents were on the up and up?  The same institutions that assured you for them are assuring you now, are they not?  

Well...whats the difference?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 16, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Have I said that all the other Presidents were on the up and up?  I certainly don't recall saying that.

All I am saying is that no other President has had these kinds of questioned addressed.  The closest to it would be George W. Bush and Bill Clinton both of whom had the rats hunting in all the holes for some kind of personal dirt for the entire eight years of their Presidencies.  But I had no questions about either of them nor any other President that I didn't think were adequately answered.  We had medical records.  We had college papers.  We had transcripts.  And all the good and bad and ugly (including that which was made up) was aired pretty well.

So the current occupant of the White House has not allowed the curiosity about him to be satisfied.  And again, given the power that he holds by virtue of his office, it is not unreasonable to want to know as much about him as possible.

And those who demonstrate astonishing lack of curiosity about Obama and/or regard him as untouchable when they didn't see any other President that way are perhaps telegraphing that they are the most suspicious of all.  Otherwise why would they object to curiosity that is quite commonplace regarding any famous person, let alone one as powerful as the President of the United States?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 16, 2010)

Do not project your inner angst on others, foxfyre.  The anxiety is all yours.


----------



## Intense (Jun 17, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> The difference between premises and conclusions?  Sure.  But you don't.  You leave out the evidence.
> 
> You are a wannabee, son.



I'm still questioning Jake. How much did Obama pay for his Senate seat???   

That's not a hard question. 

Why are his school transcripts sealed??? 

It's a year and a half in and two things are evident here, he is still in campaign mode and he's in way over his head, with poor executive skill and poor judgement. 

Hey, is there an 800 line that people can call up and report suspected Student loan fraud???   

The only thing we are lacking is an impartial Attourney General willing to do his job.


----------



## Intense (Jun 17, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



It's just more proof that what the DNC is good at is making accusations, pointing fingers, and criticizing anything and everything they don't personally profit from and control. When it comes to governing and making hard choices, they fall apart, dragging everything down with them that they can.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jun 17, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Another fence sitting wishy washy maybe, possibly, could be fade away which is really a "I want it to be but I know it is not fact so I will twist, slant and distort".
What has Obama not allowed? How can he allow "the curiosity about him to be satisfied"?
What have "they"objected to and whoare they?  That is absurd and you know it. For the 1,937th time:
The state of Hawaii holds the original. Obama can not get the original. It is not his property. It is the property of the state of Hawaii. That is how it works. They never release the original to the person born. EVER. Dam, how hard is that for you to understand. That is the LAW. They certified it. That is what they do in ALL cases. Blame the state of Hawaii if you want but Obama has no controlover how a state keeps THEIR records.Note: The birth certificate is the property of the state of Hawaii, ONLY.
What else is there?
Nothing. I will give you another pass this time. Now you know. I work with certified death and birth certificates weekly in my work. The Obama birth certificate is what Hawaii certified and issued as a CERTIFIED COPY.
That is how it works. ALWAYS. Case closed. Blame yourself if you are unwilling to accept the facts and the truth. If the McCain and GOP campaign couldfigure it out and accept it as fact howcome you can't?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 17, 2010)

Gadawg73 said:


> What has Obama not allowed? How can he allow "the curiosity about him to be satisfied"?
> What have "they"objected to and whoare they?campaign couldfigure it out and accept it as fact howcome you can't?



If you haven't been able to determine that from this thread by now, as an act of compassion, I would be happy to refer you to a good remedial reading and reading comprehension class.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 17, 2010)

And, in the final analysis, birthers and critics of BHO have nothing, no evidence, no facts ~ just opinions, which prove that not all opinions are equal.

This type of birther nonsense simply hurts the GOP, not help its chances in the fall.


----------



## Intense (Jun 17, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> And, in the final analysis, birthers and critics of BHO have nothing, no evidence, no facts ~ just opinions, which prove that not all opinions are equal.
> 
> This type of birther nonsense simply hurts the GOP, not help its chances in the fall.



You are right... BHO is a zero.  He has no qualifications, no merit. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 17, 2010)

Intense proves my point.  Thanks, buddy.  When are you going to post any evidence for the birther claims.  I have not seen any yet.  A lot of questions, yes.  Evidence, no.


----------



## Intense (Jun 17, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Intense proves my point.  Thanks, buddy.  When are you going to post any evidence for the birther claims.  I have not seen any yet.  A lot of questions, yes.  Evidence, no.



I'm not questioning where Barry was born. Are you???  Is Kenya??? 

I'd have a bunch of questions for Barry, yet I hesitate to ask for fear of confusing him or tripping him up.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks, Intense, for that answer.  Have a good day.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Jun 17, 2010)

The New World Order's pursuit of a One World Government is in full swing at this point. They are much more powerful than the two American political parties. They can make anyone or anything go away anytime they wish. This President does have a very murky past. Most people know nothing about him and his family's history. It's all just very sketchy. This President could very well be a New World Order foreign plant. He clearly supports a One World Government goal. Keep in mind that he does have a long history of Anti-Americanism. He was indoctrinated for some twenty years on "God Damn America!!" 

I think the New World Order needs to demoralize the American People and take away their spirit & ego. This must be done to accomplish their One World Government goal. I believe that we are their last hurdle in achieving this goal. They understand that we will be the final hold-out. Just look at this President's policies so far. Look at his apology tours. These policies promote demoralization and humbling of the American People. That's exactly what the New World Order wants. It makes the idea of a "good & righteous" One World Government much more palatable. Hey this is just what i have concluded from my own observations. This guy really is a mystery. That should bother all Americans.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 17, 2010)

See, Lib, you should join the LDS church and join the John Birch Society, because you would fit right in.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Jun 17, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> See, Lib, you should join the LDS church and join the John Birch Society, because you would fit right in.



Nope. I like to be on my own and enjoy thinking for myself. I do now believe in the New World Order. I didn't before but now it's pretty clear that there is a very powerful force out there pushing for a One World Government. How do they achieve this goal though? I think they understand that America will likely be their last hurdle in achieving their goals. Therefore putting an Anti-American foreigner in the White House makes perfect sense. They are clearly trying to demoralize and humble the American People. I feel that this President has contributed to this with his policies. 

This President and his ilk do privately support a One World Government. They don't admit this in public but i'm sure they're pretty open about this in private circles. Now they just have to bring the American People along slowly. Demoralizing and humbling the American People is the first step in this process. You have to tear things down first to begin the rebuilding process. Hey i know this sounds paranoid but i'm just expressing my own conclusions based on years of observation. You clearly disagree and that's ok with me. All i can say is,keep your mind open. There are very powerful forces out there and they do have agendas. Thanks.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 17, 2010)

There is one interesting thing about Barack Obama that I don't think anybody has mentioned yet, and it could explain why he won't release ANY records that would indicate his nationality:



> (Barack Obama) held both U.S. and Kenyan citizenship as a child, but lost his Kenyan citizenship automatically on his 23rd birthday. . . .
> 
> . . . .When Barack Obama Jr. was born on Aug. 4,1961, in Honolulu, Kenya was a British colony, still part of the United Kingdom's dwindling empire. As a Kenyan native, Barack Obama Sr. was a British subject whose citizenship status was governed by The British Nationality Act of 1948. That same act governed the status of Obama Sr.'s children:
> 
> ...



So there's another question somebody who is curious might ask.  Did Barry Obama (or Soetero) claim Kenyan or Indonesian citizenship in order to receive very lucrative scholarships that might be available to foreign students?

It doesn't really matter.  It's just something inquiring minds might want to know.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 17, 2010)

Nothing probative about claims re: BHO's birth or citizenship or religion: nothing at all.

Lib is trapped in conspiracy, but, hey, that's OK.

Both are fun to read.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jun 17, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > What has Obama not allowed? How can he allow "the curiosity about him to be satisfied"?
> ...



More of the same from you. You clearly stated that "the current occupant of the White House has not allowed the curiosity about him to be satisfied".

What has Obama done to not allow anything? 

You said it so back it up. Your sophomoric comments about remedial reading and classes are weak.

Now tell us how he has not allowed ANYTHING, something. To date you have not and I know why. You can not back it up.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jun 17, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> There is one interesting thing about Barack Obama that I don't think anybody has mentioned yet, and it could explain why he won't release ANY records that would indicate his nationality:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"he won't release any records that would indicate his nationality" Fox

He released his certified copy of his birth certificate! What more do you want?

1. Born in America invalidates ALL British, Kenyan, Ugandan, Canadian, any law.
2. Refer to #1
The Kenyan Constitution is moot and not valid in America. No action is required of any American citizen concerning the Kenyan Constitution on any matter. Ever.
You are right in that it doesn't matter so why bring up?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 17, 2010)

Gadawg73 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > There is one interesting thing about Barack Obama that I don't think anybody has mentioned yet, and it could explain why he won't release ANY records that would indicate his nationality:
> ...



Her silliness would earn her an F in a government class for that argument: no evidence, no facts, no nothing.  The prof would rightly explain: no smoke, no fire.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 17, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



So if we're not paranoid, we're not adequately interested?  Strange position.

Did you call for the State of Connecticut to produce GWB's birth certificate?  If so, please refer to the post where you did so please.


----------



## Intense (Jun 17, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> See, Lib, you should join the LDS church and join the John Birch Society, because you would fit right in.



So profiling is only okay when you profile???


----------



## Intense (Jun 17, 2010)

LibocalypseNow said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > See, Lib, you should join the LDS church and join the John Birch Society, because you would fit right in.
> ...



One thing I would love to ask BHO is at any point in his life did he renounce his citizenship??? Did he ever have dual citizenship at any point in his life???


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 17, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



So far as I know we know who George W. Bush's parents are and there has never been a question that they were both citizens.   And since there was never a question raised about where George W. Bush was born I never had a smidgeon bit of curiosity about his citizenship and therefore was completely disinterested in his birth certificate.  Were you curious about his birth certificate?  Why?

I was as curious about George W. Bush's military service as the next person though when questions about that were raised.  And when the 'evidence' of his military service was falsified, I looked, and I was relieved when it was proved to be bogus.   And I was satisfied with the explanations that were subsequently provided proving that was bogus.  But I looked.  And I bet you did too.  Why were you curious about that?

I was curious about Bill and Hillary Clinton's Whitewater caper and wondered how that would all play out.  I didn't CARE how that played out particularly, but I sure read the stuff and looked at what was shown as evidence and I was satisfied that there was no criminal activity.  Certainly not enough to pursue.  I bet you looked to.  Why were you curious about that?

So if you think there is something wierd about me being curious about the circumstances of Barack Obama's birth and citizenship, sue me.   I will look at whatever evidence regarding that is ever produced.   And I bet you will too.

And by the way, being curious about something is not the same thing as calling on anybody to produce anything.   I know you Obama disciples have a really hard time grasping that concept, but I bet if you really REALLY tried, you could do it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 17, 2010)

Being curious does not rise to threshhold of demanding or coercing information that has already been provided that have met moral, ethical, and legal standards.

Birthers, stand down, because the rest of the nation is laughing at you.


----------



## Care4all (Jun 17, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



then my best advice to you is look at and examine all of the evidence that is there for Obama's birth certificate....search the laws of the state to see if there is any way possible that obama's birth certificate could list honolulu as his birth place, if he was not born there.  Search Obama's mother's passport to see if she traveled to kenya and was there during the time of his birth, and also check the american embassy records to see if obama's mother was there in Kenya when he was born....the find the airline rosters for those airlines that flew out of kenya and see if you can find her name on the passenger's list....

there are many many legitimate things that the Birthers can do to get their answers and satisfy their curiosity....giving them the long form, only gives them access to private information that is none of their business, like his mother's doctor's name or how many children his mother had before him....THAT'S IT.....and frankly, you have NO RIGHTS to that kind of information from ANYONE.

Please tell me fyre....how could hawaii have a birth certificate on file for Obama IF he was not born there?  Do you know something that i don't about this process?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 17, 2010)

Foxfyre knows nothing about the process and refuses to learn.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 17, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


What?  Is there a question about who Mr. Obama's parents are?  How do you really know who GWB's parents are?  



Foxfyre said:


> and there has never been a question that they were both citizens.


Because you haven't asked it....amazingly when Mr. Obama becomes President, you become Columbo....I wonder what the difference is.  I'm sure its as obvious as black and white.  



Foxfyre said:


> And since there was never a question raised about where George W. Bush was born I never had a smidgeon bit of curiosity about his citizenship and therefore was completely disinterested in his birth certificate.


Amazing how you become interested in pedigree when its a horse of a different color so to speak.



Foxfyre said:


> Were you curious about his birth certificate?  Why?


No. 

I simply like to highlight the birther's double standard when it comes to Mr. Obama.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 17, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Care, you're smarter than the lefty loonies who don't read or comprehend much of anything.  How many times and how many ways can I say that I am NOT a birther?   I believe Obama was most likely born in Hawaii.   I believe he is absolutely legally eligible to be President of the United States.  I've said that now at least dozens of times on these threads and most people are able to read and comprehend that.  The honest ones actually acknowledge that they have read and comprehended that.

At no time have I ever said or even hinted otherwise.  Why is it so difficult for you and others to believe that?

Now if you honestly think I'm a bad and evil person for being curious about all the questions that remain unanswered, then so be it.  That would make me really sad, but there's not much I can do about it.

I do think almost all who pretend they aren't curious about these things are hypocrites though.


----------



## Care4all (Jun 17, 2010)

Fyrefox....for goodness sakes!

I do not think you are an evil person....and I never will!  you are by far one of the 's around here to me, even though we differ politically....  we agree on much of everything else...

If you do believe he was born there and all you want to know is the "other" private information on his birth certificate, like his mother's doctor's name or if she had a child before Obama, or what hospital he was born in then your curiosity has lead you to where you don't belong...that is paparazzi type of info seeking in my humble opinion that does not deserve answering....it is private information that people have the RIGHT to keep private....and also, it does not have anything at all to do with Obama's capability or eligibility to being or becoming president....it is snooping in to the private life of Mrs Stanley Ann Obama....  Certainly it could be great fodder to find out obama's mother had another child before him, but what the heck does that have to do with the tea in China and WHY would you really be so persistent to find out this kind of information?

I am with you on wanting to know more about this President, but personal information that is on ones original birth certificate, IS NOT IT.

His college records and transcripts and even writings will come out AFTER his presidency or in the latter half of his second term like GWB with his controversial air national guard record etc... and even then STILL INCOMPLETE....  Patience is a virtue....you will get this college info eventually....he did not do too well in college, a 3.3 average at one of the schools that did release information....think it was occidental college....first 2 years, and columbia probably wasn't much better is what i presume....what we do know is at Harvard, he was in the very top of his class....so he improved a great deal.

People speculate it was affirmative action that got him in to Harvard, due to his lower grades....and some far righties think it was the backing of some secret muslim or the new world order....neither of which I believe to be true, but we will see....   

but again, how does this relate to his presidency....

I would not be so against all of this if it were not for the FACT that 24/7 bashing, MOSTLY WITH LIES....(and I say that honestly)has been going on for almost 2 straight years....

I did NOT vote for President Obama, but I do NOT want to see our President fail or be a failure nor will I ever bash to the point of beyond reason our President and this is where the right side of the aisle has gone with this President....at least in my opinion.  Nearly 2 years in to president Bush's term, he still had a near 80% approval rating...democrats gave him the benefit of the doubt, especially after 911....the republicans have done NO SUCH THING with Obama and I will never support the kind of bashing they have done to obama or against ANY PRESIDENT.....my father would have my ass with the GI BELT if I ever did.  That's just the way I was brought up.

You will get your information soon enough, but probably not soon enough to change the results of the next election with it....and I would say that is pretty much the situation with any president that has something he doesn't want us to know....it always comes out eventually...and that is what historians are for....to get in to the nitty gritty.

so let me end with.......where I began....you are not some evil thing because you are curious....  

Care


----------



## candycorn (Jun 17, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Fyrefox....for goodness sakes!
> 
> I do not think you are an evil person....and I never will!  you are by far one of the 's around here to me, even though we differ politically....  we agree on much of everything else...
> 
> ...



Just for the record, I did not vote for President Obama either; I didn't vote in the General Election because the candidate I supported did not make it out of the primaries.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 17, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Fyrefox....for goodness sakes!
> 
> I do not think you are an evil person....and I never will!  you are by far one of the 's around here to me, even though we differ politically....  we agree on much of everything else...
> 
> ...



((((Care))))) thanks.  I love you too.  

But anyone reading my posts with an open mind will see that I'm not out to GET President Obama.  The poor guy has got himself big time without my help this last 17 months.  And it gave me absolutely no pleasure when he has screwed up though my anger has been steadily building at his incompetence and his willingness to hurt so many in the name of ideology or worse.  But that is another subject completely unrelated to what I have been discussing here.

The birith certificate is just one of many curious things about President Obama.  Other things that have been mentioned are transcripts, college admissions, writings, passport information, medical records, etc. all of which are sealed and unavailable for public scrutiny.  And because these things have been sealed and are unavailable for any public scrutiny, it is only natural that there is curiosity about what is in them that the President does not want us to see or know.  And because he obviously doesn't want us to know, that leaves him wide open for speculation that there is stuff there that would be embarrassing to him; possibly stuff that would blow up the whole myth he has built around himself.

The speculation could be wrong.  But he has done absolutely nothing to dispel it.

This man holds more power than any other individual in the world.  He holds more power over you and me than any other person in the world does.   Not only is there normal and natural curiosity about a popular public figure at stake here, but a very compelling reason to want to know all we can know about the man we hand such power.

There is nothing sinister or nefarious about people's natural curiosity or them wanting to know if they have entrusted their country to an honest and honorable man.

Sure there are people who want to GET Obama just as there were lots of people who wanted to GET Clinton or GET Bush.   I am not one of them though and I think there are lots and lots like me who are just simply curious enough to keep digging for some of theis stuff.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 18, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > are you suggesting that the hawaiian elected officials who have already attested to the existence of his birth certificate are NOT people of integrity??????
> ...



Link?


----------



## paperview (Jun 18, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > maineman said:
> ...


There won't be a legitimate link, cause it's bullshit.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 18, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Fyrefox....for goodness sakes!
> 
> I do not think you are an evil person....and I never will!  you are by far one of the 's around here to me, even though we differ politically....  we agree on much of everything else...
> 
> ...


Just for the record these are the things that I would like to know about the President of the United States of America.
1. What are their views on the Constitution of the United States of America?
2. Voting History/ the issues
3. Their Health/ Mental health/ age
4. Jobs history
5. Who are their associates/ Friends?
6. What country's if any have they been too and how frequent do they go there?
7. What type of educational system have they received their education from?


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 18, 2010)

Just sayin'...............


----------



## maineman (Jun 18, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Fyrefox....for goodness sakes!
> ...



and just for the record, you should, by all means, work within your political party structure to make sure that anyone who you might nominate does indeed provide answers to all those questions.  However, the Constitution does not require anything that stringent, so you should be ready to accept the fact that the other party's candidate might very well pass constitutional muster but not pass yours.  Don't vote for them in that case.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 18, 2010)

paperview said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I provided links elsewhere and won't bother hunting them up again.  So I'll just say that this is my understanding of what happened despite the fact that it was quite prominent in the news when it happened.  There was a big flap over his using campaign funds to make the trip.  It is an undisputable fact, however, that it was right after Obama went to Hawaii to see his grandmother that the State of Hawaii announced that the records were sealed and would be shown to nobody.

So, you can believe whatever you want about it.  Whether it is bullshit or not, it does add fuel to the curiosity meter.


----------



## fyrenza (Jun 18, 2010)

You're wasting your time if you think that these peeps are capable of any _sort_ of critical thinking.

To them?  Critical Thinking is mulling over the Bush years.

Sad, but true.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 18, 2010)

maineman said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



I did not say those were required by the Constitution. My apologies if I mislead you to think that. Thats just my preference. Believe me when I say I didn't vote for obama. If he had been running in 2004 instead of being the keynote speaker for the DNC I may have voted for him and been blinded like the rest of the people who did. Here's a blast from the past. 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWynt87PaJ0]YouTube - Barack Obama Speech at 2004 DNC Convention[/ame]


----------



## candycorn (Jun 18, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


No, earlier you wrote this  bizarre and hilariously cryptic narrative:



> But he spent some time with the _keepers_ of the birth certificate



As if it is was some sort of artifact. 



Foxfyre said:


> So, you can believe whatever you want about it.  Whether it is bullshit or not, it does add fuel to the curiosity meter.



Figures you can't back up what you stated although the retreat away from the "keepers" red herring is noted.  Why am I not surprised?  

It only adds to your conspiracy err... I mean curiosity meter because its you want to believe  there is some sort "savior" from this perceived abomination (i.e. black man becomes President).  I didn't vote for Obama but whenever my candidates lost in the past, I didn't seek to disqualify them through--all smack aside--the cheapest means possible.  You birthers need to get a life.  

I will say that you do serve a purpose, you take the spotlight off of the idiots in the 9/11 truth movement for a brief shining moment.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 18, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



I'm backing up my opinions and perceptions every bit as well as you are backing up yours my friend.  Every bit as well as you are.

Again the phenomenon that so many of you are so desperate to protect the privacy of this President, when you haven't demonstrated any such passion about any other public figures, most particularly conservative ones, does fuel the suspicion that he has much to hide, doesn't it?    What are you so terrified we might find out?   Do you have so little faith in him yourselves that you can't afford to take the risk?


----------



## paperview (Jun 18, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


No, there won't be any links forthcoming, because outside of loopy birther fantasy land, there aren't any.

And it is NOT an indisputable fact Lingle sealed the records. The governor  herself even called that story bullshit. 

Try a little harder to investigate and recognize a FACT when you see it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 18, 2010)

paperview said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



I don't believe I mentioned Lingle.  But I have read numerous news accounts from various sources that after Obama's trip to Hawaii, the State of Hawaii announced that the records were sealed and would be made available to nobody.  And Obama has certainly not made any move to make them available.

So I'll just say to you what I said to Candycorn:



> Again the phenomenon that so many of you are so desperate to protect the privacy of this President, when you haven't demonstrated any such passion about any other public figures, most particularly conservative ones, does fuel the suspicion that he has much to hide, doesn't it? What are you so terrified we might find out? Do you have so little faith in him yourselves that you can't afford to take the risk?


----------



## paperview (Jun 18, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


The bullshot story about the "sealing" came from a WND article saying Lingle sealed the records.

The "State of Hawaii" can't fucking seal a record.  It takes a person to do that.  Who the hell do you think had the power to do that?

If they did.

Which they didn't/


----------



## geauxtohell (Jun 18, 2010)

paperview said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



Yeah, Lingle was just in the bag for Obama.........

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5LzIdYv1zY]YouTube - Hawaii Gov. Linda Lingle speaks to the RNC[/ame]

No point in trying to discuss logic and facts with the birthers and pseudo-birthers.

It's like trying to teach a kindergartner calculus.


----------



## paperview (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## LibocalypseNow (Jun 18, 2010)

Now this President is suing his fellow American Citizens in Arizona to support Illegal Aliens. In my opinion that's something an Anti-American plant would do and would be fully supported by the New World Order. The more i see of this President,the more i believe in the idea that he is a New World Order foreign plant. They are driving us towards a One World Government. They must tear down America as we know it in order to begin the rebuilding process. They understand that America will be their last obstacle in achieving their One World Government goal. 

What better way to start the tearing down process then to put an Anti-American foreign plant in the White House? His policies do seem to reflect an Anti-American stance. People should never forget that he was indoctrinated on that "God Damn America" propaganda his whole life. It's like he was being groomed all along. I still have a lot of questions about this guy's past. I'm not getting proper answers so far. The New World Order is far more powerful than most could understand. I'm very skeptical of this current President.


----------



## fyrenza (Jun 18, 2010)

No KIDDING!

YOUR theory explains ALL of the covering up of ALL of his records, 

and ALL of his "previous work experience," 

PERFECTLY!

Okay, so now I'm pretty sure he's actually Manchurian...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 18, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> I'm backing up my opinions and perceptions every bit as well as you are backing up yours my friend.  Every bit as well as you are.
> 
> Again the phenomenon that so many of you are so desperate to protect the privacy of this President, when you haven't demonstrated any such passion about any other public figures, most particularly conservative ones, does fuel the suspicion that he has much to hide, doesn't it?    What are you so terrified we might find out?   Do you have so little faith in him yourselves that you can't afford to take the risk?



No, you are not doing any such thing.

You have to make a premise.  You have to support your premise with evidence, facts, and analysis.

You have not done that.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 18, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


actually, I'd like to see a link that backs up your claim that "he spent time with the keepers"

so, please do post that again, if nothing else but just for me

and you know i'm no liberal of any way shape or form
i also cant stand Obama and never would vote for him


----------



## fyrenza (Jun 18, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> No, you are not doing any such thing.
> 
> You have to make a premise.  You have to support your premise with evidence, facts, and analysis.
> 
> You have not done that.



Actually, he's done all of that, and more.

YOU, on the other hand, haven't contributed ONE SINGLE *valid* citation of Proof.

I'm honestly beginning to wEnder if you aren't some sort of republican plant, 

sent to political forums to so infuriate the membership that even if they WEREN'T repubs, to begin with?

THAT's how they'll be voting, based on your reeking example of what a dem is all about.

If that's the case?  My hat is OFF to you, pal!  Keep up the Good Work!


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Jun 18, 2010)

Most people are like Lab-Rats & Chimps. They are conditioned to respond in a certain way and will perform on cue. Most people are currently conditioned to respond to anything different by immediately lashing out and labelling others as being "Crazy." This is a conditioned response,nothing more nothing less. I recommend that people keep their minds open and don't be so quick to label everyone "Crazy."


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 18, 2010)

The loonies have made allegations but have not given any evidence, facts, or analysis to support their claim.  That is why they are 0-75 in court decisions.  The birthers are mirthers!


----------



## fyrenza (Jun 18, 2010)

What a shock!

STILL no PROOF, and STILL no open-minded consideration of the facts,

FROM YOU.

Talk about fail ~ you're Fail with a capital F.

Get on back to the kiddie forums, where you have some snowball's chance in hell of putting your "opinion" out there, and browbeating the membership into agreement.

It ain't working here, pal.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jun 18, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Total BS. The birth certificate is valid and  authenticated by the proper authorities.
Your claim that our belief that it is valid is a "phenomenon that so many of you are so desperate to protect the privacy of the President" is without any fact, foundation or evidence. You show your political biased ideology with "you haven't demonstrated any such passion about any other public figures,most particularly conservative ones".
What passion? What tactic to protect the President's privacy.
What privacy is anyone trying to protect? 
You are chasing your own tail.
I need evidence to have suspicions. You may not but those suspicions without any evidence do not lend one ounce of credibility to your or anyone's argument. 
Rumor, gossip, innuendos and suspicions are not valid or credible anywhere.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 18, 2010)

fyrenza said:


> What a shock!
> 
> STILL no PROOF, and STILL no open-minded consideration of the facts,
> 
> ...


unless you want to call into question EVERY State of HI CoLB, you MUST accept his as valid


----------



## paperview (Jun 18, 2010)

fyrenza said:


> What a shock!
> 
> STILL no PROOF, and STILL no open-minded consideration of the facts,
> 
> ...


 ^ Hey dudes, check out the Newb.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 18, 2010)

Gadawg73 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



I never said the Certification of Birth is not valid.  I am not the least bit concerned about the Certification of Birth.  I am curious, however, about what is on the Birth Certificate that we are not allowed to see and nobody is allowed to tell us.

Being curious and having suspicions are two separate things, but one does follow the other.  When curiosity goes unanswered, it can breed suspicions.

And I'm not chasing anybody's tail.  I am calling you a hypocrite, however, if you say you have never been curious about a public figure, have not wondered if rumors were true, would refuse to look if interesting information was made available to you.  I can say with a great deal of certainty that you didn't think President Bush was entitled to keep secret interesting things in his private life and you didn't think those who went digging for information were off base.  He was President of the United States!  As such we were entitled to know a great deal about him.

Will you say now that you have no curiosity whatsoever about those hidden areas of President Obama's life?  Are you the one person on the planet who is devoid of curiosity of things like that?    Don't bother to answer because if you say 'no', I already knew that.  And if you say 'yes' you will be seen as dishonest.

Now if you have nothing further to contribute here, this circular argument is becoming quite tedious and I will choose not to engage further in it.  Do have a great day.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 18, 2010)

fyrenza said:


> What a shock!
> 
> STILL no PROOF, and STILL no open-minded consideration of the facts,
> 
> ...



STILL no PROOF, and STILL no open-minded consideration of the facts, *That's right; the birthers have no proof and are close-minded about the fact there are no facts*

*In other words, carrot breath, you can't browbeat the great majority into accepting a thesis built on . . . nothing.*


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 18, 2010)

paperview said:


> fyrenza said:
> 
> 
> > What a shock!
> ...



Yeah, rabbit head is a hoot.  Give him a carrot, and he might go away.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 18, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> fyrenza said:
> 
> 
> > What a shock!
> ...



Does this "foxy" guy remind you of Curvelight?  "I never said (fill in the blank)________________"  seems to be the MO here too.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 18, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



You made the accusation that he met with "the keepers" (your word) of his birth certificate.  I asked you to back it up.  You won't (because you can't).   If you can't prove it, don't say it.  Especially when it is so clearly a blatant lie on your part.  Okay.

As for suspicion...I don't have any suspicion about the birthplace of any of our Presidents; I simply pointed out how your birthers have gone off the deep end on this one.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 18, 2010)

Foxfyre.  Yes, you.  Shut up.  You have no evidence.  Until you do, shut up.  Your type of attitude is why the GOP lost the last election and will keep on losing them.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 18, 2010)

candycorn said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > fyrenza said:
> ...


well, most all conspiracy nuts will ignore facts in favor of their own delusions

the fact is, Obama has presented all the proof needed to certify that he was born in the State of Hawaii
the Hawaiian CoLB


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 18, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Foxfyre.  Yes, you.  Shut up.  You have no evidence.  Until you do, shut up.  Your type of attitude is why the GOP lost the last election and will keep on losing them.


whats really funny in your post, is that the only reason why your people won last election is most people forgot how horrible you guys ran things
that doesnt say that the Bush team and the GOP in congress did such a wonderful job, but your guys are no better and quite possibly much WORSE


----------



## candycorn (Jun 18, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Thats true.  I was talking more about the debate "tactics" to where everything boils down to how finely we can split hairs.


----------



## Intense (Jun 18, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Foxfyre.  Yes, you.  Shut up.  You have no evidence.  Until you do, shut up.  Your type of attitude is why the GOP lost the last election and will keep on losing them.



The GOP lost when Kerry got the nomination. Who are you bullshitting????? Fuck the Country Club Blue Blooded Silver Spoons. You know, the Boss's who's Ass you like to kiss.


----------



## Intense (Jun 18, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre.  Yes, you.  Shut up.  You have no evidence.  Until you do, shut up.  Your type of attitude is why the GOP lost the last election and will keep on losing them.
> ...



It's gotten to the point where I choose to watch Horror movies over watching Barry, and I am scraping the bottom of the barrel there. There is just no credibility at all. Watching the DNC in charge is like watching a multi car accident on ice in slow motion. A thousand ways to convince to abandon reason and trust in them to provide for us. The Beatles Tax Man and we are just suposed to go along with the plan. What plan? Pavlov's Plan???  Somebody wake me!!!


----------



## sitarro (Jun 18, 2010)

paperview said:


> fyrenza said:
> 
> 
> > What a shock!
> ...



Pretty childish, a bunch of people without even a year here trying to raz the new person....... you're all newbies compared to those of us that have been here for years. What a joke you clowns are.


----------



## stela (Jun 18, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> People, it doesn't matter. Even if you prove it, what? He's still President. You don't have the votes to kick him out of office and Vice President Biden would take control. It wouldn't derail this agenda at all.
> 
> You guys are so short sighted, focusing on irrelevancies instead of the big picture.



Joe Biden will slip up and put his robotic foot in his mouth exposing the plan and be declared incompetent for being  retarded and the CIA will feast on Nancy Pelosi


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jun 18, 2010)

sitarro said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > fyrenza said:
> ...


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Jun 22, 2010)

Now he's fighting with his Generals. No he's not Anti-American in any way. Yikes!


----------



## RDD_1210 (Jun 22, 2010)

LibocalypseNow said:


> Now he's fighting with his Generals. No he's not Anti-American in any way. Yikes!



This has to do what with his birth certificate? Oh, that's right because he is mad at his general, he must not be born in America. Got it.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Jun 22, 2010)

RDD_1210 said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> > Now he's fighting with his Generals. No he's not Anti-American in any way. Yikes!
> ...



Well that and suing his fellow Americans in Arizona on behalf of the Mexican Government and Illegals,his endless apology tours,and many years of "GOD DAMN AMERICA!!" indoctrination. I feel he is Anti-American. He very well could be a New World Order Anti-American foreign plant. His actions are proving it.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Jun 22, 2010)

LibocalypseNow said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > LibocalypseNow said:
> ...



Totally serious question. What is the highest level of education you have completed? And what do you do for a living?


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 22, 2010)

RDD_1210 said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...


while i dont agree with him on Obama's birth, what the fuck does that have to do with ANYTHING?


----------



## RDD_1210 (Jun 22, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > LibocalypseNow said:
> ...



Because the rant that he just spewed was so lacking in common sense and rational thought that I would be shocked if he finished high school and/or had a job that involved using his brain.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 22, 2010)

RDD_1210 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...


so someone that dropped out of school doesnt have the right to an opinion?

sheesh, lighten up a bit


----------



## RDD_1210 (Jun 22, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Everyone has the right to their opinion. I never said that. But I question his ability to reason and exercise his brain power when he makes comments like he did that are totally void of substance and logic.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 22, 2010)

RDD_1210 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...


um, your in the Id-Eots zone
don't expect logic and reason in this sub forum


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 22, 2010)

RDD_1210 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



You are going to find a lot of that from the loony reactionary far right fringe here.  Take their posts for what they are worth: grins and chuckles.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 22, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


just as you will from the loony far left(like jake)


----------



## Dante (Jun 22, 2010)

Tea Party Ted said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Credibility is not one of your strong points, Ted.
> ...



You need to stay around here Ted. You make others look moderate. I salute your service. You're a real American Patriot.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jun 22, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



I work in the court system preparing cases for trial for 30 years.
Suspicions, curiosity and the like have no place amongst thinking Americans with a sense of justice. 
What does Bush have to do with any of this? Show me where I stated anything about him. Somewhere, anywere, something, ANYTHING. 
You are seriously lacking in that regard. Evidence and proof is what you need. Without it your argument is zero, nothing, a whiff in the wind. 
Going, going...................GONE.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 23, 2010)

The birthers have never posted any probative evidence, not once, not one single solid substantive that would cause a Reasonable Person to to consider taking this further.

Therefore, birthers must fall into one of three categories: woefully uninformed, mentally feeble, or malignantly motivated.


----------



## traveler52 (Jun 24, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> The birthers have never posted any probative evidence, not once, not one single solid substantive that would cause a Reasonable Person to to consider taking this further.
> 
> Therefore, birthers must fall into one of three categories: woefully uninformed, mentally feeble, or malignantly motivated.



Well, they did at try, once.  Remember the doctored up, phony Birth Certificate that Russian Dentist turn Lawyer tried to pass off?  Never mind that the paper could pass the smell the smell test, but then again that proves just how deserprate they really are.

Again.  

The Governor of Hawaii is a Repug - She has seen the Certificate of Live Birth as issued for Barack H. Obama and has stated for the record, it is in fact valid.  

The Secretary of State for Hawaii is a Repug - He has seen the Certificate of Live Birth as issued for Barach H. Obama has stated for the record, it is in fact valid.  It is the responsibility of the Secretary of State for Hawaii to issue such Certificates of Live Birth.

It does not matter that Mr. Obama WAS NOT A CITIZEN of the United States, his Mother was.  He was born in Hawaii.  They just need to get over the fact that Amerirca finally elected a Black Man as President.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 24, 2010)

traveler52 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The birthers have never posted any probative evidence, not once, not one single solid substantive that would cause a Reasonable Person to to consider taking this further.
> ...


cant you say "repub" or are you the other side of the coin that has to say "demoncRATS"?


----------



## traveler52 (Jun 25, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> traveler52 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...




Repuglicant, Repugnant.  Same same.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 25, 2010)

Gadawg73 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Are you serious?  Suspicion, curiosity and the like have no place among thinking Americans with a sense of justice?

Are you honestly going to stand by that statement?

Americans with a sense of justice are obligated to not express any sense of curiosity?  Are not supposed to suspect those who they think are not being on the up and up with them?They are supposed to just accept whatever higher ups feed them and not question them in any way?  If evidence isn't provided, nobody can ethically go looking for it?  And we aren't supposed to be curious about anything re famous people?   Especially those we give almost absolute power over us?

Are you SURE you don't want to rethink that statement?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 25, 2010)

Foxfyre confuses semantics, curiosity, and moral behavior.  The question of BHO's citizenship has been settled irrevocably in his favor and that of the overwhelming majority of the country.  Any further pursuit of the issue reveals in her a truly vicious stubbornness that definitely diminishes her credibility.  Your discussion, foxfyre, only drives the discriminating and informed American further away from your concern.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 25, 2010)

traveler52 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > traveler52 said:
> ...


ah, so you ARE the other side of the maturity coin from them
ok


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Jun 25, 2010)

Constantly calling good Americans "Racists" and suing your fellow Americans in Arizona is as Anti-American as it gets. The New World order would fully support these policies. I have many doubts about this President. Something is not right with this guy. It does seem that he was created & groomed by an outside power. His actions are convincing me to be more open to the possibility that he is a New World Order Anti-American foreign plant. Hey that's just how i feel anyway.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Jun 25, 2010)

LibocalypseNow said:


> Constantly calling good Americans "Racists" and suing your fellow Americans in Arizona is as Anti-American as it gets. The New World order would fully support these policies. I have many doubts about this President. Something is not right with this guy. It does seem that he was created & groomed by an outside power. His actions are convincing me to be more open to the possibility that he is a New World Order Anti-American foreign plant. Hey that's just how i feel anyway.



Since you've dodged my question in every other thread, I'll ask you here AGAIN, which I'm sure you'll ignore.

What is the highest level of education you have completed and what do you do for a living?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 25, 2010)

RDD_1210 said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> > Constantly calling good Americans "Racists" and suing your fellow Americans in Arizona is as Anti-American as it gets. The New World order would fully support these policies. I have many doubts about this President. Something is not right with this guy. It does seem that he was created & groomed by an outside power. His actions are convincing me to be more open to the possibility that he is a New World Order Anti-American foreign plant. Hey that's just how i feel anyway.
> ...



I have to ask what that would have to do with anything and why any member would be expected to post that on a message board.

I know what a number of members do for a living in real life, but for many good reasons prefer not to post that here.  And I think the question is out of line.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Jun 25, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > LibocalypseNow said:
> ...



Because he makes some of the most ridiculous claims and statement of anyone here. I would be shocked to find that he graduated high school or held any kind of job that involved using his brain because he certainly doesn't use it when he posts here. 

And to clarify, I'm not saying this because he and I have opposing view points, I'm saying it because the stuff he posts is so far out there it can't possibly be written by someone who has the ability to use logic and reasoning. 

I'm not asking for him to post his real name, SSN or anything personal. I hardly consider my question out of line.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 25, 2010)

RDD_1210 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



Nobody is asking you to appreciate his point of view, his perspective, or anything he says.  He is entitled to see it as he sees it.   And right or wrong, over the top or sensible, he has a lot of company out there who see it as he sees it or who are beginning to see how some of it isn't so illogical after all.  And some of those folks hold PhDs and quite responsible jobs.  I don't agree with a lot of it either, but I know closing one's mind and choosing to attack the messenger and refusing to even consider what s/he says can be a very dangerous thing in these times.

His level of education or what he does for a living is his business and something he should volunteer or not as he chooses.

And if you don't like what he says, then articulate a rebuttal for it and show how it could not possibly be as he suggests.  Going the ad hominem route only puts your own education and what you do for a living in question.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 25, 2010)

LibocalypseNow said:


> Constantly calling good Americans "Racists" and suing your fellow Americans in Arizona is as Anti-American as it gets. The New World order would fully support these policies. I have many doubts about this President. Something is not right with this guy. It does seem that he was created & groomed by an outside power. His actions are convincing me to be more open to the possibility that he is a New World Order Anti-American foreign plant. Hey that's just how i feel anyway.



You are a loony, my friend, but, yes, you are entitled to your opinion and to express it.

Suing Arizona over the law is American.

Calling racists "racists" is being American.

Your "doubt", my friend, rests in your head.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 25, 2010)

One attacks a messenger, sometimes, foxfyre, when no credible evidence supports the message.  Like birtherism.  Like trutherism.  If you, or your running buddy Lib, would post evidence along with your doubts, then we can go somewhere with that.

But you don't, and we won't.  That's how it's done.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm not against anyone posting their opinion. I just question how that opinion is derived when it is so far out there and ridiculous. Consider it morbid curiosity of wanting to know how someone could actually write stuff like that.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 25, 2010)

RDD_1210 said:


> I'm not against anyone posting their opinion. I just question how that opinion is derived when it is so far out there and ridiculous. Consider it morbid curiosity of wanting to know how someone could actually write stuff like that.



If you are seriously interested in how somebody arrives at their opinion, the best way to find that out is ask them.  If your intent is to belittle or diminish or accuse them, one way to do that is to ask a personal question in an insulting way.

People can actually write stuff like that because there is a basis for it.  It isn't manufactured out of thin air.  Do people always arrive at the correct conclusions when these things come up?   No they don't.  They didn't when they did it during the Reagan administration.  Or the Bush 41 admnistration.  Or the Clinton administration.  Or the Bush43 administration.  Or the present administration.

But it really gives more credence to the theories when those theories seem so terrifying to the adoring worshippers of the leadership.  They don't care WHY the messenger came up with the theories.  They must kill the messenger quickly lest others hear the message.

If they didn't fear the message or if it was as ridiculous as you say, you would know that the messenger would appear foolish to any intelligent person and you would have no need to discredit the messenger.

The best way to put these things to rest, however, is to show how the theory or opinion is impossible or off base.  Attacking the messenger only reinforces what you wish to refute.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Jun 25, 2010)

I've said this before and i'll say it again...Most people have become Lab-Rats and Chimps at this point. They are conditioned to give certain responses. They are conditioned to perform on cue. The conditioned response for these and other possibilities is to immediately attack and call people crazy. I don't get angry at these people because i know it's just their conditioned response mechanism kicking in. They're just performing on cue. I can't get angry with them any more than i could get angry at a Lab-Rat or Chimp. They are taught and conditioned to attack and label everyone crazy if the ideas put forth don't fit into their programmed world beliefs. I just recommend that people keep an open mind to all possibilities. Don't be so quick to perform on cue and give that conditioned response.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Jun 25, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not against anyone posting their opinion. I just question how that opinion is derived when it is so far out there and ridiculous. Consider it morbid curiosity of wanting to know how someone could actually write stuff like that.
> ...



You're assuming that someone like Lib can actually be reasoned with, which I have seen for myself is next to impossible. All the facts and evidence in the world wont change his mind about the nonsense that he posts. I've asked PLENTY of other people whos posts I dont agree with, why they think they way they do, and sometimes I get a response and sometimes I dont. But when someone like Lib posts such Drivel it's kind of hard to have a rational discussion with him, which is again why I want to know what kind of person I'm dealing with and if there is any possibility of rational discussion.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 25, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not against anyone posting their opinion. I just question how that opinion is derived when it is so far out there and ridiculous. Consider it morbid curiosity of wanting to know how someone could actually write stuff like that.
> ...



Calling out nonsense as nonsense is being a meanie?

Are you for real?

I did the same to those who were accusing GWB of somehow not honorably serving his military service time.  I did the same to those who were accusing JK of not being a soldier of valor.

To continue a supposed line of inquiry when no evidence supports it reflects an agenda that is beyond curiosity.

Don't ever try this in a philosophy or logic class because you will find out the professor will be a meanie.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Jun 25, 2010)

Declaring War on your fellow American Citizens in Arizona is certainly something the New World Order powers would fully endorse. Divide & Conquer. This President certainly hasn't brought Americans together. He has declared War on his fellow American Citizens every chance he could. It does make you wonder.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 25, 2010)

RDD_1210 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



And you see I don't have to agree with him to know that he has a better argument than you do simply because he is able to articulate his without insulting anybody while you have done nothing but accuse him and/or his opinion of being an idiot or idiotic or pick your uncomplimentary adjective of choice.

I generally don't take people who are able to argue ONLY ad hominem seriously.  They generally don't have a clue what they're talking about.  After awhile, I generally don't even bother reading the posts of those who do it regularly because they are so boring.

One of these days, when I have time--and it will take time--I'll probably challenge Libo on one of his theories and will expect that to be an interesting discussion.  It will absolutely be a real debate.

Until then, I at least have read enough and kept up well enough, to know he didn't develop his theories in a vaccum and, whether or not I will ever agree with him, he does offer interesting points to think about.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 25, 2010)

Now that is a graceful backing up, I will admit, for her.


----------



## The Infidel (Jun 25, 2010)

The only way I will concede to the "he was born in Hawaii BS" is if God himself stood before me and said "here is his birthcert.... read it for yourself, he was born in America".
Then at that point I will be looking for George Lucas and his special effects.

Say what ya want.... Obama has been hiding it for a reason. 

He is a lying son of a bitch, and her name was Stanley. (what a tool)


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jun 25, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not against anyone posting their opinion. I just question how that opinion is derived when it is so far out there and ridiculous. Consider it morbid curiosity of wanting to know how someone could actually write stuff like that.
> ...



More BS. Your continued BS that we gave Reagan and Bush unsimilar treatment is absurd.
Where is that and in what post? Whatever the talking head media does and says may have credibility with you but it has none with me and certainly has nothing to do with phony baloney born in Kenyan "suspicions".
No sir. This great country is FOUNDED on the principle that YOU have to prove YOUR accusations, suspicions, gossip, rumor and innuendo.
Not the other way around. You are in the wrong country with that way of thinking.
Around these parts our parents taught us the best way to deal with gossipers' rumors, suspicions and such is to not lower yourself to their gutter level by responding to them. 
They may do things differently in your neck of the woods. This way we need credible evidence be it Washington, Lincoln, Grant, Hoover, Reagan, Clinton, Bush or Obama.
Give it up. We put in the subs in 3 pages ago. If you want us to run the score up we will but make use of the towel and heave.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 25, 2010)

Gadawg73 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



Well then my friend.  You should have to PROVE that those you call a liar, idiot, or some other flattering term are what you call them.  And since you are unwilling to do that, you don't have a leg to stand on demanding that others prove their opinions while exempting yourself from what you accuse others.

There are laws against libel and slander, but they are very leniently applied where public figures are concerned.  Otherwise, Americans have first amendment rights to express whatever opinion they hold about anything without anybody challenging their right to hold that opinion.

Check your Constitution for backup about that.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 25, 2010)

The Infidel said:


> The only way I will concede to the "he was born in Hawaii BS" is if God himself stood before me and said "here is his birthcert.... read it for yourself, he was born in America".
> Then at that point I will be looking for George Lucas and his special effects.
> 
> Say what ya want.... Obama has been hiding it for a reason.
> ...



Infidel just described his behavior.

C'mon, sonny, give us the evidence.

You can't, so shut up.


----------



## traveler52 (Jun 26, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> traveler52 said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...




Tell You What, when the cons stop saying "Democrat" Party (No such party does in fact exist) I will stop. 

Respect is  a way street, not a one way stop.


----------



## traveler52 (Jun 26, 2010)

The Infidel said:


> The only way I will concede to the "he was born in Hawaii BS" is if God himself stood before me and said "here is his birthcert.... read it for yourself, he was born in America".
> Then at that point I will be looking for George Lucas and his special effects.
> 
> Say what ya want.... Obama has been hiding it for a reason.
> ...



Prove that the lie that YOU say exists.  Offer up YOUR proof, other than some phony, doctored up piece-o-crap paper that failed the smell test.

You have nothing, you know you nothing and you will never have nothing.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 26, 2010)

traveler52 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > traveler52 said:
> ...


ok, i didnt realize i was dealing with a child

"bbbbut mommy, he did it too"


do carry on


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 20, 2010)

the Obama apologists such as Ditzcon are getting taken to school everyday here from threads like this showing how they are so much in denial about him.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAaQNACwaLw[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 20, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> *the Obama apologists* such as Ditzcon are getting taken to school everyday here from threads like this showing how they are so much in denial about him.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAaQNACwaLw


ROFLMAO


you just keep making a bigger fool out of yourself
and who the fuck wants to watch a video by an asshole like Alex Jones


----------



## Gadawg73 (Aug 20, 2010)

The Department of Health keeps birth and death records.
Originals and they issue certified copies.
The head guy for the State of Hawaii Department of Health validated an original birth certificate for Obama. 
Hate to bust your off the wall conspiracy bubbles folks but Elvis is not working at the Waffle House in Hahira, Ga., Marilyn Monroe is not mounting a Kennedy again tonight, the CIA did not orchestrate 911, your favorite entertainment pro wrasslin is fake and Obama is not a Muslim born in Kenya.
Election personnel do not certify birth records. You people should know that. Quit being so gullible and get out a little more often.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 20, 2010)

Gadawg73 said:


> The Department of Health keeps birth and death records.
> Originals and they issue certified copies.
> The head guy for the State of Hawaii Department of Health validated an original birth certificate for Obama.
> Hate to bust your off the wall conspiracy bubbles folks but Elvis is not working at the Waffle House in Hahira, Ga., Marilyn Monroe is not mounting a Kennedy again tonight, the CIA did not orchestrate 911, your favorite entertainment pro wrasslin is fake and Obama is not a Muslim born in Kenya.
> Election personnel do not certify birth records. You people should know that. Quit being so gullible and get out a little more often.



keep on covering your ears and closing your eyes and singing out loud to yourself when evidence and facts are presented to you such as when the CIA orchestrated 9/11,the kennedy assassination and when no proof is presented to prove Obama is not a citizen like you do since that makes you feel so much better in your fairy tale land you like to live in with troll Ditzcon Obama apologist.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 20, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > The Department of Health keeps birth and death records.
> ...


the facts are NOT on your side, dipshit


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 20, 2010)

All the evidence reveals BHO is an American citizen from the get go.

No evidence exists to the contrary.

Anybody who believes differently is a fucking fool.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Aug 21, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > The Department of Health keeps birth and death records.
> ...



Next time you are at the Waffle House can you get E to autograph a menu for me?
"To Gadawg73, thank ya very much"
Thanks.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Aug 21, 2010)

It wouldn't surprise me if the same people who think Obama is a Muslim think he's not an American citizen.  Thirty percent of Republican believe the lie that the President is a Muslim.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 21, 2010)

Well almost 100% of those polled in Muslim countries think he's one of them.  So go figure.  And 30% of Republicans do NOT think Obama is a Muslim.  34% of conservative Republicans polled that way but who knows what determines a 'conservative' there?

According to that Pew poll:



> A new national survey by the Pew Research Center finds that nearly one-in-five Americans (18%) now say Obama is a Muslim, up from 11% in March 2009. Only about one-third of adults (34%) say Obama is a Christian, down sharply from 48% in 2009. Fully 43% say they do not know what Obama's religion is. The survey was completed in early August, before Obama's recent comments about the proposed construction of a mosque near the site of the former World Trade Center.
> 
> The view that Obama is a Muslim is more widespread among his political opponents than among his backers. Roughly a third of conservative Republicans (34%) say Obama is a Muslim, as do 30% of those who disapprove of Obama's job performance. But even among many of his supporters and allies, less than half now say Obama is a Christian. Among Democrats, for instance, 46% say Obama is a Christian, down from 55% in March 2009.
> 
> ...


----------



## Toro (Aug 21, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if the same people who think Obama is a Muslim think he's not an American citizen.  Thirty percent of Republican believe the lie that the President is a Muslim.



The funnier part is that a third of Republicans think he's either the anti-Christ or aren't sure.

Of course, a third of Democrats think Bush was behind 9/11, so stupidity isn't a monopoly of one party.


----------



## Toro (Aug 21, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



99% of those who believe in conspiracy theories believe in 99% of all conspiracy theories.

Its true.  Its on youtube somewhere.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Aug 21, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Well almost 100% of those polled in Muslim countries think he's one of them.  So go figure.  And 30% of Republicans do NOT think Obama is a Muslim.  34% of conservative Republicans polled that way but who knows what determines a 'conservative' there?
> 
> According to that Pew poll:
> 
> ...



Why would any Muslim from a foreign country believe Obama is Muslim? 
Where did you get your figures on that?
33% believe Muslims should be barred from running for President.
That tells it all there.


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 21, 2010)

It was a joke Gadawg.  In response to silly claims that only Republicans have Obama's religion wrong.  Lighten up already.  It's based on news reports you see now and then that this or that Muslim leader sees Obama as one of them.  And you never see a news report that other Muslims view Obama as a Christian.  So that fuels distortions, conspiracy theories, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 21, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> All the evidence reveals BHO is an American citizen from the get go.
> 
> No evidence exists to the contrary.
> 
> Anybody who believes differently is a fucking fool.




That's not how it works. It's up to Obama to prove his citizenship. Obama has never presented a valid birth certificate with the seal of Hawaii imprinted on it. 

Until he does it doesn't matter who speaks up and says they know he was born in Hawaii.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 21, 2010)

Mud, you are not in charge about this.  Yes, the system has worked.  You can have your opinion, but who cares?  The system has worked.  Obama has always been a citizen, as much as any of us here. To suggest otherwise is to demonstrate a real lack of understanding about citizenship and the process of verifying it.  Now, get over it.  You lost.  We are not going back.  Get over it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 21, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Mud, you are not in charge about this.  Yes, the system has worked.  You can have your opinion, but who cares?  The system has worked.  Obama has always been a citizen, as much as any of us here. To suggest otherwise is to demonstrate a real lack of understanding about citizenship and the process of verifying it.  Now, get over it.  You lost.  We are not going back.  Get over it.



another Obama apologist covering their eyes and closing their eyes off to the truth.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 21, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > All the evidence reveals BHO is an American citizen from the get go.
> ...



amen to that.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 21, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Mud, you are not in charge about this.  Yes, the system has worked.  You can have your opinion, but who cares?  The system has worked.  Obama has always been a citizen, as much as any of us here. To suggest otherwise is to demonstrate a real lack of understanding about citizenship and the process of verifying it.  Now, get over it.*  You lost.  We are not going back.  Get over it.*


please remember that for the next election


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 21, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Mud, you are not in charge about this.  Yes, the system has worked.  You can have your opinion, but who cares?  The system has worked.  Obama has always been a citizen, as much as any of us here. To suggest otherwise is to demonstrate a real lack of understanding about citizenship and the process of verifying it.  Now, get over it.  You lost.  We are not going back.  Get over it.
> ...



9/11, you are risible, but stay here to give us grins and chuckles.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 21, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


i'm hoping you mean def #2
Risible - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary


----------



## Gadawg73 (Aug 21, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Mud, you are not in charge about this.  Yes, the system has worked.  You can have your opinion, but who cares?  The system has worked.  Obama has always been a citizen, as much as any of us here. To suggest otherwise is to demonstrate a real lack of understanding about citizenship and the process of verifying it.  Now, get over it.  You lost.  We are not going back.  Get over it.
> ...



Was it hard when you were with the CIA and smuggled Obama from Kenya into Hawaii as a baby, ran that birth announcement in the Hawaiian Observer, forged his birth certificate on file at the Hawaiian Dept. of Health, bribed the head of that organization and fooled all of the qualifying committees for elections?
How much did you get paid and how much bribe $ did you have to pay out?


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 21, 2010)

Gadawg73 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


dont expect anything reasonable or remotely logical from someone stupid enough to use that username


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 21, 2010)

*Gadawag73, thanks for clearing that up.  All I can say is -- OMG, was that 9/11?????????????  OMG, I am sorry, 9/11!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I did not know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 22, 2010)

And the beat goes on. . . .



> The Rev. Franklin Graham Says President Obama was 'Born a Muslim'
> By BRADLEY BLACKBURN
> Aug. 20, 2010
> 
> ...


----------



## Zona (Aug 22, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Burfers, please don't stop...ever.   Keep it up.  Seriously, you are making so much sense.  Keep it up .  It doesn't hurt your side in the least bit so don't let them tell you that.


----------



## Zona (Aug 22, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Mud, you are not in charge about this.  Yes, the system has worked.  You can have your opinion, but who cares?  The system has worked.  Obama has always been a citizen, as much as any of us here. To suggest otherwise is to demonstrate a real lack of understanding about citizenship and the process of verifying it.  Now, get over it.*  You lost.  We are not going back.  Get over it.*
> ...



Mirror...use it.  Cant wait.  

Question, did you say McCain would beat Obama?  If so, you were wrong that time as well.  Just sayin.  You know, credibility and stuff.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 22, 2010)

Hell, I said McCain would beat Obama, and he would have if the economy had not gone south the last six weeks of the campaign, in my opinion.  If he and Palinista had been elected, though, official unemployment would be over 15% now and at least 24 or 25% unofficial.  The economy would have been a disaster.

I thought last week the Pubs were beginning to get traction, then they slipped again.

Why?

No credible leaders, no credible message, no apology for the last time.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 22, 2010)

I can't believe we are still having this discussion.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 22, 2010)

Because silly burfers won't leave it alone.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 22, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Because silly burfers won't leave it alone.


really?

look who has the most posts in this thread


----------

